# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/17/14



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wonder if a big return will happen for that battle royal. Has Cesaro been officially added yet?


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Ib4 more burial of Sandow.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Expecting an extra stip to be added to Bryan/Trips. Something for Trips if he wins. 

are Taker/Brock not scheduled?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan/HHH build up should be awesome, also looking forward to see what direction The Shield is going.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Expecting an extra stip to be added to Bryan/Trips. Something for Trips if he wins.
> 
> are Taker/Brock not scheduled?


Im sure Taker is there. Brock isn't back 'till the 24th though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No Brock, No Taker ....?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe Taker has been scheduled for every RAW until Wrestlemania (Y)


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Only feud that has any build up is HHH/Bryan. They've been building that feud since Summerslam which I think is awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

meh


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

end raw with Orton on top


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think Lesnar is appearing at next week's Raw. It's pretty stupid, but they're not paying him to appear on Raw regularly, they're paying him to draw money on ppvs. 

Anyways, am looking forward to Bryan/HHH/Orton/Batista and how they keep building that, also looking forward to Cena/Wyatt and whatever the Shield's doing with Kane. Don't really care much for anything else.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I expect this RAW to be very story heavy, they have a few weeks left and after last week's RAW establishing a base they need to start snowballing some momentum towards Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Expecting an extra stip to be added to Bryan/Trips. Something for Trips if he wins.
> 
> are Taker/Brock not scheduled?


HHH wins, DBry retires?

Cue the 18 second burial! :lmao:HHH


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see them set another stipulation into the match. That would be bit of an overkill stipulationwise.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Banez said:


> I don't see them set another stipulation into the match. That would be bit of an overkill stipulationwise.


Should make the HHH/Bryan match No Holds Barred, making it even sweeter when Bryan beats him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The stipulation could be if Bryan loses he cant chant YES! any longer or he has to get his head and beard shaved.They could have a barber's chair at ringside to be a constant reminder of the stip.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wonder if a big return will happen for that battle royal. Has Cesaro been officially added yet?


yes,he was


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

How do you think our good friend :cena3 is going to bury Bray Wyatt's gimmick this time?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> How do you think our good friend :cena3 is going to bury Bray Wyatt's gimmick this time?


Probably call him a poopy head and that he needs to go back to his farm. :cena4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they have Cena lose to Wyatt, I could see the battle royal being created for the pure intention of letting Cena have a WM 30 moment (If he's still in the battle royal, which I'm assuming he is).


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WWE really needs to hype up and make this RTWM a bit more exciting.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Better be some Brock and Taker interaction, they're taking their damn time with the whole feud, was expecting big things after that start to it.

Will be interested in The Shields direction what the future holds for them. I think they will last to Mania.

Wyatt and Cena is intriguing as Wyatt always is, hopefully they build Bray correctly in this feud.

HHH and Bryan I'm sure will have a few heated words which is always enjoyable, and hopefully Bryan get's some interaction with Batista and Orton.

Usually decent crowds in Texas, hoping for a decent show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> If they have Cena lose to Wyatt, I could see the battle royal being created for the pure intention of letting Cena have a WM 30 moment (If he's still in the battle royal, which I'm assuming he is).


Ya know, I'd be okay with that IF they let Wyatt beat Cena clean.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Better be some Brock and Taker interaction, they're taking their damn time with the whole feud, was expecting big things after that start to it.
> 
> Will be interested in The Shields direction what the future holds for them. I think they will last to Mania.
> 
> ...


Well Brock isn't there this week. Pretty sure Taker is though, so likely another Taker/Heyman moment for now, Brock's back next week.

Is Raw in Texas? Taker will most probably be there then, maybe HBK?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, RAW is in San Antonio, Texas.

HBK to interrupt Daniel Bryan's promo, ends with sweet chin music.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The stipulation could be if Bryan loses he cant chant YES! any longer or he has to get his head and beard shaved.They could have a barber's chair at ringside to be a constant reminder of the stip.


Needs more swerve, but you're getting there, son. :russo


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope its a good raw and once again starts at 12.00AM in the UK.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Cena cancelled his Battle Royale participation when he made the challenge to Wyatt. Prepare for that Cena/Hogan posedown WM moment fpalm

I really think Wyatt should win clean here after he talked about the end of the era of lies and the dawn of a new one in his promo.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I like the matches they have set up so far, I would like to see a few other matches set for WM30. Divas title match, Cody vs Goldust, whatever they are doing with the Shield


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just throwing it out there nothing will probably happen but doesn't Austin live in San Antonio Texas? Isn't his broken Skull ranch in San Antonio?


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Snow day from work! THis is like the 4th monday of the year where it has snowed.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> How do you think our good friend :cena3 is going to bury Bray Wyatt's gimmick this time?


Ask Bray how busy his Dad is month coming up with Tax Day less than a month away?

Start a Husky Harris chant?

Reveal that Bo Dallas is his brother?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Just throwing it out there nothing will probably happen but doesn't Austin live in San Antonio Texas? Isn't his broken Skull ranch in San Antonio?


Actually, most of the time he lives in LA. And if I'm not mistaken, he's currently shooting for his new reality show "The Broken Skull Challenge" which is being filmed like 50 miles outside of LA.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am gonna go out on a limb here but i think Sheamus beats christian


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

jacobdaniel said:


> Actually, most of the time he lives in LA. And if I'm not mistaken, he's currently shooting for his new reality show "The Broken Skull Challenge" which is being filmed like 50 miles outside of LA.


I thought he said he was filming it in the ranch itself in texas


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> I like the matches they have set up so far, I would like to see a few other matches set for WM30. *Divas title match,* Cody vs Goldust,* whatever they are doing with the Shield*


*
*

well i think there's like what 3 weeks left until mania ? so they need to get there arse's into gear and start setting some matches up. the divas title for example i mean is naomi even cleared to wrestle again, she's meant to be the number one contender and so far with her being injured( thanks aksana) no one has even mentioned whether there's going to be a divas title match at mania or when naomi is back. 
also i'd like to know where they are going with the shield, looks like they might be doing something with kane or kane setting up a triple threat between the 3 of them. 
i'm a bit disappointed brock's not gonna be there but should be a good raw, looking forward to it.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Hope Christian will beat Sheamus this week :mark:


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Hope Christian will beat Sheamus this week :mark:


Will be a double countout to setup the rematch on Smackdown.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

FenceMan said:


> Will be a double countout to setup the rematch on Smackdown.


:lol this is the mania match we've all been waiting for, fuck orton vs batista and d bry or taker vs brock it's all about fellllla vs one more match. best of 25 to be settled at mania baby. :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> Will be a double countout to setup the rematch on Smackdown.


Sheamus wins by DQ -> Rematch on RAW


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So who's scheduled for tonight?

And is it me or does it seem like with three more weeks left they're struggling to try to make it last till WM


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crozer said:


> Ib4 more burial of Sandow.


lol, joke's on you. He's not even going to be on the show!



Masked4Kane said:


> Sheamus wins by DQ -> Rematch on RAW


No, this is how it'll go:

Christian loses to Sheamus via brogue kick tonight on Raw
Christian loses to Sheamus via brogue kick on Smackdown this week
Christian loses to Sheamus via brogue kick at Wrestlemania


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I know it wasn't originally planned to go down this way, but the Bryan/HHH/Batista/Orton feud is really awesome. It feels like a long term storyline even though it happened by chance. 
The Bryan/Authority feud has had one of the coolest Wrestlemania builds I've seen in quite some time. 

From Summerslam to Wrestlemania, the story of a man the has to go through a Legend, a Legend Killer and an Animal to prove that he isn't just a B+ Player. 

With Punk gone, his only allies are the fans. Bryan and the WWE Universe vs. The Authority/Evolution


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if Shawn showed up.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> No, this is how it'll go:
> 
> Christian loses to Sheamus via brogue kick tonight on Raw
> Christian loses to Sheamus via brogue kick on Smackdown this week
> Christian loses to Sheamus via brogue kick at Wrestlemania


Christian would win the last match before Mania via roll-up.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Agentpieface said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Shawn showed up.


Tell me why I was thinking this. Most the time when I have a feeling he will show up he does. Will most likely be there to add fuel to the HHH/Bryan fued.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> I know it wasn't originally planned to go down this way, but the Bryan/HHH/Batista/Orton feud is really awesome. It feels like a long term storyline even though it happened by chance.
> The Bryan/Authority feud has had one of the coolest Wrestlemania builds I've seen in quite some time.
> 
> From Summerslam to Wrestlemania, the story of a man the has to go through a Legend, a Legend Killer and an Animal to prove that he isn't just a B+ Player.
> ...




Pretty much agree with this. This build has been very strong considering Bryan somehow hasn't lost any momentum as far as fan support, which is the ultimate goal when writing a story for a character. Another thing that makes this match great is it is basically unpredictable. Actually, now that there is a stipulation, it seems more likely Bryan wins. Still tho, the Boss finally putting Bryan over? I'll believe it when I see it. And if it happens I'll be pretty happy. 

This story line is also unique because HHH not only runs the company, but is basically a wrestling legend. It seems real at times and basically is, which always makes for the best story line. HHH won't give Bryan the belt. The whole story line is actually based on truth.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Hogan scheduled for tonight?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Words cannot express... :lenny
Can't wait to see what happens with The Shield tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MoneyInc said:


> Hogan scheduled for tonight?


I'm already getting sick of his network plugging, but hey that is hus role now so, but it appears he may be involved in a storyline.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't know why but I have a feeling that there is going to be a big surprise on RAW tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Agentpieface said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Shawn showed up.


I hope not.
He should just be done with wrestling.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Words cannot express... :lenny
> Can't wait to see what happens with The Shield tonight.


Agreed.

WWE has be completely spot-on with their storyline so far so I'm really excited about how it'll go on.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Agreed.
> 
> WWE has be completely spot-on with their storyline so far so I'm really excited about how it'll go on.


The Shield is one of the reasons Ive gotten excited about wrestling again after years of not watching. The Shield have been booked very well for sure. Have no idea where things are going for mania tho which is a problem.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> I hope not.
> He should just be done with wrestling.


I thought they may have him as a special ref for Mania. Can't see him getting another role at the event at this stage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

There's no way neither Brock or Taker are at the show tonight. That would really suck.

The Shield & Bryan/HHH stuff should be great and Cena/Wyatt could go well if Cena actually shows he gives a fuck unlike last week. Looking to be a decent enough show. They don't have a lot going right now, so this is the week they REALLY need to step it up.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Ending said:


> There's no way neither Brock or Taker are at the show tonight. That would really suck.
> 
> The Shield & Bryan/HHH stuff should be great and Cena/Wyatt could go well if Cena actually shows he gives a fuck unlike last week. Looking to be a decent enough show. They don't have a lot going right now, so this is the week they REALLY need to step it up.


Positive Taker is there. Brock ain't back till next week though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking forward to Bryan, HHH, Orton, Shield & GOATista.



Xobeh said:


> I hope not.
> He should just be done with wrestling.


Would be surprised if he doesn't, I think they're in SA too. I wouldn't mind another HBK/Bryan interaction.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Big Ending said:


> There's no way neither Brock or Taker are at the show tonight. That would really suck.


Almost literaly a 'Deadman' is scheduled for every RAW before WM and Brock is scheduled to be there next week (24.3) EDIT:Too slow 

We still havent transfered our time for Summer here in Finland so the show is starting already 2am and that means i get to sleep full hour before work witch get me pretty exited :mark:

Somebody said already that HBK might be there and i feel that also. Perhaps trying to give Bryan or HHH a boring warning that they dont know what they are getting in to


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what happens with Bryan/HHH/Orton/Batista. Also interested in Cena/Wyatt, Brock/Taker and whatever The Shield are doing.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-show-ncaa-coverage-big-stars-in-no-for-mania



> --Only stuff on Raw is at least as of a few hours ago there was scheduled to be another big angle with Daniel Bryan and HHH and more names added to the Battle Royal, which included Cesaro and Jack Swagger.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Watching the old WCW PPV's from 96 has made me lose complete interest in the current product, thanks a lot Network.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If Sheamus and Christian have another match tonight, I really hope Christian gets the win, Sheamus constantly winning is just pointless.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rather than another Sheamus v Christian match, why cant we get Brock Lesnar vs Dolph Ziggler cage match everyweek?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hoping to see Heyman and Taker get more time than they did last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need the first two hours to be nothing but Sheamus/Christian followed by Ziggler/ADR, then hit that go to Cena/Orton match for old times sake.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> They need the first two hours to be nothing but Sheamus/Christian followed by Ziggler/ADR, then hit that go to Cena/Orton match for old times sake.


:| lol :sheamus :christian isn't being officially advertised again is it?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope they do soemthing unique with the Cena vs Wyatt feud tonight. I'm starting to get sick of Cena 'responding' to the Wyatts.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> If Sheamus and Christian have another match tonight, I really hope Christian gets the win, Sheamus constantly winning is just pointless.


Yeah, me too. I don't mind a rivalry built on matches, where you got two guys who trade wins a few times, seem to be evenly matched, add some new things to the repertoire in order to defeat their rival etc.

But all this feud has is Sheamus winning matches & Christian whooping his ass in backstage segments.

Some rivalry.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Don't know why but I have a feeling that there is going to be a big surprise on RAW tonight.


Same here, I bet it's the return of unk.




















Just kidding, it'll be another :christian :sheamus match.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking forward to RAW for some reason - never know why


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/84317/...ction-to-cm-punk-last-night-and-more.html?p=1



> In speaking to someone who was familiar with tonight's Raw script, I was told there is, "nothing remotely close to being as cool as last week" on the show. It was going to be hard to top the Occupy Raw segment, but I guess we will see!
> 
> CM Punk and how healthy he looked on "Talking Dead" was the subject of a lot of discussion backstage among wrestlers today at Raw.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope its a good one but i doubt it.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not having high expectations for this Raw, but I'll still watch it. Got my 18 pack a of brew, with no work in the morning; it's gonna be a good night.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Please don't suck


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, got a good setup tonight - bought a few beers and off work for 2 weeks.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

:sheamus :christian again or we riot!


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Arsenal79 said:


> :sheamus :christian again or we riot!


Joy.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

These pre and post shows are the height of filler.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

weed and brew for RAW


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are they using Albert's real(ish) name on the preshow? what did I miss?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Tensai is Jason Albert now :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jason Albert? :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> Why are they using Albert's real name on the preshow? what did I miss?


Matt Bloom is his real name.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I can't find the preshow I feel like I am messing something up


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

the hhh/db storyline is so silly and childish. my 12 year old cousin doesnt even fucks with db. that alone says something about db's future.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Matt Bloom is his real name.


Ohh well, guess Albert gets another in the 1001 names :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

nattie by nature
naughty by choice
made in the dungeon

lol nice


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Can i get a good stream.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> I can't find the preshow I feel like I am messing something up


Its live on the network right now.

And Wow Nattie, fully unintended double entendre I am sure.. Just Wow :lol
Nattie by birth, naughty by choice, born in the Dungeon.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

batista's spear is so ugly now. wtf happened? it was pretty awesome before.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wrestlemaina Rewind already stooping to Johnboy for an episode? after looking at just WM 1 and 3 so far basically?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's kind of a surreal watching the live cut in to usa network while watching the pre show. Crowd tried to get CM Punk chants going into the cut in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> batista's spear is so ugly now. wtf happened? it was pretty awesome before.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. They didn't reshow the stupid jokes of Cena. But I thought those were over and all that? You mean....this is supposed to be a serious feud? Wild thought there.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking 3MB still around :StephenA2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


reigns all day. :gun:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> batista's spear is so ugly now. wtf happened? it was pretty awesome before.


Age,Ring rust, and just general sloppy work. It looks unsafe when he does it now. I wouldn't be surprised if he hurt someone


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jason Albert ? lol :austin3


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:hogan2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Age,Ring rust, and just general sloppy work. It looks unsafe when he does it now. I wouldn't be surprised if he hurt someone


hope he hurts himself lol.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good job Nattie. That quote was awesome! :dance


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope the Andre Memorial trophy is life-sized :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz sounds so lame. I can imagine 20 years from now, in some bar he'll be working that line, "I was in the mainevent of WrestleMania..."


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

buuuuuuuuuurial


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why do i get the feeling we're seeing Sheamus vs Christian round 45238743?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hogan pimping the Andre Memorial Battle Royal. Whoever wins this better get a major push. Let them carry that Andre trophy around like Owen Hart used to carry his Slammies, and maybe beat people down with it.

Knowing WWE Creative these days however, the winner probably won't get any sort of push or storyline.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

24 hour Ironman match between Sheamus and Christian plugged in for WM31 after a year long, bitter feud.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sandow to be Brad's bitch tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Why do i get the feeling we're seeing Sheamus vs Christian round 45238743?


Because that number may actually be an understatement?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Will Hogan be in the show?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Could see Sandow/Bryan tonight as punishment for Sandow.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow. They didn't reshow the stupid jokes of Cena. But I thought those were over and all that? You mean....this is supposed to be a serious feud? Wild thought there.


LOL yes. Cena's no-selling of Bray Wyatt's gimmick gets cut from the replay. I wonder why that is?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat Sandow burial :sandow

What happened to that shit about losing to Cena HELPING him? :jay2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

24 second marathon match between Batista and Big Show at Mania XXXI.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arsenal79 said:


> :sheamus :christian again or we riot!


ONE MORE MATCH!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz begging to be in the Battle Royal, refuses to pick a winner because he wants to be in it, oh boy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao swagger and cesaro are hilarious.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

So The Real Americans LOSE clean to another team, then they get to face the Champions?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Cesaro better on the mic than Swagger even with semi broken English. Good for him. He's got down the basics of talking. That's good. He'll need that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Swagger the Jack that Hogan and Cena are always yelling at? :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger and Cesaro should never be allowed to talk when Coulter is present.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Miz begging to be in the Battle Royal, refuses to pick a winner because he wants to be in it, oh boy


Ha. 

How the mighty have fallen. Wait.. Mighty? More like Mighty mouse.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

everyone needs to stfu about cena making jokes. the rock made fun of EVERYBODY taker hhh austin foley kane mcmahon every single person serious gimmick or not, IT DOESNT MATTER.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Listen Jack, listen ............. Cesaro


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Usos VS RA. Cool.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Is Swagger the Jack that Hogan and Cena are always yelling at? :lol


This deserves endless green boxes.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see Sheamus vs Christian tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sort of underwhelmed with the Taker/Lesnar stuff. Nothing's really happening at all.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> I can't wait to see Sheamus vs Christian tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's going to be awesome!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jerry pls go


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> everyone needs to stfu about cena making jokes. the rock made fun of EVERYBODY taker hhh austin foley kane mcmahon every single person serious gimmick or not, IT DOESNT MATTER.


Except Rock was entertaining. He also took them seriously despite the jokes.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

IS there anything to look forward to tonight?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> everyone needs to stfu about cena making jokes. the rock made fun of EVERYBODY taker hhh austin foley kane mcmahon every single person serious gimmick or not, IT DOESNT MATTER.


He also ran away from them and sold them getting a hold of them. The Rock was that guy who talked shit even when the character would mess him up. Relax. It's ok. Cena doesn't get it. We've all accepted that.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I'M IN MY HOMETOWN, MAGGLE!! :jbl


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> everyone needs to stfu about cena making jokes. the rock made fun of EVERYBODY taker hhh austin foley kane mcmahon every single person serious gimmick or not, IT DOESNT MATTER.


Rock's jokes were actually funny, Cena's aren't.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck K-Mart unk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

At least we get to hear Heyman work his promo masterclass again tonight. So excited.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What crap have you got for us this week then WWE?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so ready. For Christian. To take another Brogue kick to the face. Also for other stuff. Wooop there it is!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It begins.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Why is Otunga is the opening sig?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Aye,lets do this folks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ARE YOU READY TO BE SPORTZ ENTERTAINED? 

:vince5


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Then
Now
Forever









Indeed :vince$


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

An opening package! Finally.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:mark: its time


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Authority to open the show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Ugh more midget shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Angus is peppered.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank god they're going with the Triple H/Bryan feud. This is what it should've been since the beginning.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Monday Night Recap


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stad said:


> ARE YOU READY TO BE SPORTZ ENTERTAINED?
> 
> :vince5


:yes

We OWN this ring!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I have that D-Bry shirt, tho. #YESMovement :bryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Architect said:


> Ugh more midget shit.


So what you're saying is you slightly dislike the Bryan angle.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

who wants a slice of pizza?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Steph is such a great bitch.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, WWE video packages are so good


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for fuckery!! :vince5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL I LOVE THE AUTHORITY!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE has a lot of issues. The guys who do the video packages sure as hell are not one of them.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That was a pretty great segment, would of been better with a better crowd


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW...IS...JAMESON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bow down to the king!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey look who it is. HHH yes yes yes bow down bitches!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm super happy they squeezed in raging Stephanie MILFMahon into that recap


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh goodie, a HHH promo to send everyone to sleep


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like a packed as fuck crowd.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT promo in coming


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What time is it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

San Antonio - HBK appearance? :hbk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> What crap have you got for us this week then WWE?


The correct term is fuckery.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

"I've had a week to design a more efficient shovel"


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I wish HHH still had long hair


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Batttttistaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

The Nose of Noses.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH is getting his shovel ready for DB! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOATista :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Bootista


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes Bootista, he will blow up before he gets to the ring.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Just my idea of a hell of a show, skinny jeans mcgee


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The fuck is he wearing?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here comes skinny jeans.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

O god


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those jeans :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Animal!!!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope Hunter will be able to keep up with Bryan at Mania and produce a good, potentially great match.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

NO PAPARAZZI!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and exactly 20 steps later, he's out of gas..


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

BOOTISTA


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#DealWithIt


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

starting the show off with the STARS, notice no daniel bryan in sight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batista on stage right now looks like an emaciated Batista from 06.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shits about to get real :rock


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol does Batista lose 10lbs a week or something?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Batista's shirt. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope Batista doesn't pass out from talking too much. :batista3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What the fuck is he wearing now?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Batista has a really long neck


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DAT HEAT.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Decent promo by HHH. He's been stale for a long time, but he seems to be getting up for this Bryan thing. Good for him. Good for us really. Bryan needs a heel doing his thing for the gimmick to work.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice to see Douchetista... not looking like a douche for once. At least not a big one.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Them skinny jeans

:ti


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batista needs his older entrance music.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista with that Skinny jeans movement!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Batista with them Kobes on


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' pants :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bootista looks like he just got out of bed


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fashionista batista


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It amazes me how each week Batista out does himself with how shit he is


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Billy goatface troll"

lmao.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat shirt Batista is wearing :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Batista


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't want to be like Batista when I'm 45.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

skinny jeans batista

why?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> The correct term is fuckery.


the correct term is


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck's sake Dave. Dem jeans :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn he can't work a mic!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... and this is where the heels bitch at one another


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

B-Lista rocking dem skinny jeans...again


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Mild boo's,no fuck given by the crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WW World Champion
Roye..royal rumble


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Is Batista trolling everyone? How does he find tighter jeans every week? It's unbelievable. Also, why does he obviously work out nothing but his upper body?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He has to be wearing those skinny jeans for heat now, Jesus.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a fucking ***. You're almost 50, not 15.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Slow down Batista, get all your words out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Botched lines :ti


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy Goat Face Troll

:ti


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BOTCHISTA


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Batista flubbing his lines

LMFAO

hahaha this is funny as hell

he forgot his lines i bet


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RANDY GOATON


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I HEAR VOICES IN MAH HEADDDDDDDD


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

ORTONNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh shit, evolution standing in the ring.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Time for evolution to reunite against Bryan


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

"This just keeps getting better"



Uhhhh, no the fuck it's not Lawler


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

GOATista with them mic skills. :ti


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

The champion is actually in a meaningful segment?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Who's this guy?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Clique said:


> He has to be wearing those skinny jeans for heat now, Jesus.


exactly. He know how much it pisses everyone off


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is he still carrying two belts?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Evolution reunion! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

awesome opening segment lol im really into this right now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

C'mon Orton. You've been on a role lately on the mic. Don't make me look stupid now by turning back into the charisma vacuum you've been for so long.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now we just need Flair out there.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Flair to come out next


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

3 has-beens on 1 ring. lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Only thing that's missing is the Nature Boy ...


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol this is like a peasant version of Rock, Austin and Vince.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Is Batista starving himself? What's up with this guy?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Booista, Boreton, and Ego pants Ladies Gentleman. All we missing is Can't retired. (Ric Flair)


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Rumble Roy...Roy...Royal Rumble :batista3


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now all we need is Flair.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah... Why'd they bring him back again?


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

batista laying down the goddamn law as he should


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Be awesome if Ric Flair came out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what I wouldn't give for naitch to come out now...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHERE IS NAITCHHH!?!?!?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"No paparazzi" ? What kind of a shirt is that?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God damn Orton has become so irrelevant.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Let me say this slowly. Then says it at the same pace as always. Which is slow I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan needs to drop some goop on all of them!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Batista looks like such a clown


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> WW World Champion
> Roye..royal rumble


with it deal


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Come on Naitch, please show up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan Orton No DQ Match


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Daniel Bryan no dee cue.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Orton vs DB tonight!!!!

Predection, HBK to superkick DB and cost him the match


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton trying to get Bryan under Magnus Rules :magnus


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

"Big Dave" is most certainly NOT PG.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol "Big Dave" who is a foot shorter than me and the same weight by the looks of it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The scene in the ring is perfect.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Another loss for Orton incoming


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Loving the crowd instigation.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That should be a good match no DQ.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if anyone has ever done an HHH nose joke*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"If you know what I mean?"...gaaay...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Orton preaching the truth


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Dat trash talking though.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lel Randy telling him how it is


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy speaking the truth. :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Damn Orton, laying into this fool Batista.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HOW DOES THAT LOGIC WORK BATISTA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Orton telling some truth...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Orton burying the shit out of Tista ahahaha :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton burying Batista, Batista burying Orton


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, Randy. Don't do him like that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

People cheering Batista again. What in the world. *sigh*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao this is great


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

WWMummmm Champion


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

He said WW World Champion again :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow. That was sorry, Booista.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dis n!gga Randy firing shots at big Dave!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL batista speaking the truth :ti


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Orton shoot on Big Dave???

He thinks that he is Punk or something?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton and Batista with them truth bombs


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bootista dropping truth bombs. Orton does suck. He IS a paper champion at the moment.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's Rocky 3.
Next up: Batista makes references to HHH needing a real man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Everyone's throwing dirt on everyone.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YOU GOTTA FIX DISSSSS


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The reason Batista got a RR win...was cause of his support. lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

get that mic out of batista's hands!!

he's forgetting his lines

lol

he's completely off topic.. this is crazy, vince gonna MUTE him soon enough


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn this is awkward


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ABrown said:


> exactly. He know how much it pisses everyone off


Part of me thinks he just might be serious he's that big of a prick


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"When you left nobody cared, when you came back - people cared less!" - Randy Orton

Lol fantastic.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:ti at this shit.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Orton dropping dem truth bombs on B-Lista and about to explode dem skinny jeans.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao all three of these look like dumbasses.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't remember Batista being this bad on the mic.*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT promo by GOATista


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

That pic of the miz's dad will never get old.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol Hollywood :ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Haitch losing his shit lol. Burying everyone. Haitch is dual wielding shovels.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah hell.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Triple H throwing subtle shots at The Rock


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hunter Hearst Helmsley


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its burying time.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat shovel :HHH2


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh buuuuuuuuuuuurn.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCKING HHH GOING IN DRY. HOLY FUCK :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

VINTAGE HHH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why have we had heel vs heel vs heel promos FOR SEVEN MONTHS NOW.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

holy fuck HHH is such a great heel


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Buried both of them


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is an amazing segment


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

H pulling out the fucking shovel hard here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:banderas Trips showing them what REAL shovel work is.

I love this segment


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Now Triple H shoots??

What the fuck is going on?? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HHH... GOAT*


----------



## ASH_03 (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome Promo by Hunter!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolution self-burial


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, HHH. Don't do 'em like that.

Welp, looks like HHH is winning the title at WM.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dat Shovel


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't remember Batista being this bad on the mic.*


He's been away too long.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Shoots on shoots on shoots

GOD DAMN


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

damn...all of them are burying each other..Well. Good promo here.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Batista is cringe worthy on the mic.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GOAT TRIPLE H


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good lord, why is Triple H burying everyone that will main event Mania?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wait a minute, what


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is the best promo these guys have had in years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice puts doubt about who is going win


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SWERVE! :russo


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Book it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Graves being made today by HHH.

:lmao HHH as champ. Yeah.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Woah Triple H what are you talking about Hollywood guys for?

:rock5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

NOW THERES THE ANNOUNCEMENT WE'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao @ people calling this a shoot.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

now HHH could be in the title match?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

HHH in the main event XD . HERE COMES THE SHOVEL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Triple H is going to win the title at WM isn't he


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What a promo from HHH


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh shit. Please no.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Triple H is going over...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HHH is putting himself in the Main event.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HHH trolling


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh jesus, HHH trolling. I can't even.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now that is some







if HHH gets in the WM title match and not DB


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Triple H gonna win the titles.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck yes! screw Daniel Bryan lets give The Game the belt again! :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol Daniel Bryan is not winning against HHH


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao If triple h wins the titles


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhhh wow, now that's a little bit of a wrinkle!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HHH bringing the shovel for everybody


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :HHH :HHH :HHH :HHH


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Calling it now, Fatal 4-Way at Wrestlemania!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

NOOOOO


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

trips ego outta control

...yeah, that just happened


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AND THE BURIAL BEGINS


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

It's like handicapped children fighting


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

JDENDNEDNEJDCX

TRIPLE H


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OMFG.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I almost want to see that happen. Just in case you didn't think Orton vs Batista could get worse... they've found a way.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

HHH to win the title at mania!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

HHH is gonna bury them all


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This motherfucker :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If Trips wins...

:banderas :hb bama4


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That's a good stipulation. Definitely raising my interests.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :HHH2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YES!

TRIPLE H TO GO OVER AT WRESTLEMANIA!

THAT RULES! THE GAME IS AWESOME


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp way to put yourself in the Match Triple H :HHH2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE:frustrate:flip


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

hell yes. hhh going to win the belt at mania.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rest in peace Batista.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HOLY SHIT, THIS ANGLE JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

And at that moment every Daniel Bryan mark just shit their pants :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you imagine the SEETHE if Haitch :berried Bryan and won the main event :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Trips found his shovel!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

dem cheers


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

WTFFFFF. i tuned into raw at just the right time :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

And I thought the USFIV announcement was bad. I think this top it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God i hope Triple H wins the title


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

There goes Daniel bryan's wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Haitch :lmao


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG!TRIPLE H?!
HE REALLY INSERTED HIMSELF INTO THE MATCH?!
I can't believed I called it fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*VIPER! :mark:*


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Wait, there was news of HHH winning both titles a few months ago.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

YES!!!! Triple H to bury every living thing that walks and ride off with the titles.


----------



## ASH_03 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hunter for Champ!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Poe7 said:


> Triple H is going to win the title at WM isn't he


oh god, no...


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

That segment was awesome.

HHH in the main event :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes yes yes yes what a fuckin better match. HHH vs Orton vs Batista such a way better match. Fuck DB, Evolution triple threat is best for business


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EVOLUTION, Y'ALL!*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy shit... This egomaniac is really gonna put the belt on himself.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If Triple H won I'll cry like a fucking baby, PLEASE wWE let this happen :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck sake I missed all of that


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I KNEW IT. 

AWESOME STIPULATION. BRYAN/HHH WILL BE EMOTIONAL AS FUCK JUST IMAGINE ALL THE FALSE FINISHES


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, Triple H finally found a way to take shots at the Rock, made that segment worth it


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Triple H is going to overcome the fucking odds!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

He wouldn't......


Honestly I'd mark for HHH winning :L


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

That's just what we wanted to hear Trips.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

GET YOUR SHOVELS READY :HHH2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

GONNA BE BEST MAIN EVENT EVER!!!


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

THAT'S best for business, an evolution main event


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Creating a big of doubt and mystery around mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol This company keeps burying itself. Triple H in the main event most likely now. :lmao


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

F**king awesome!!! :mark: 

Hunter indeed is THE man ,holy shit im exited!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So does that mean if Bryan wins the title match is a Fatal Four Way? Or just whoever wins the Bryan/HHH match gets in the main event


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Trips is the fucking man lol


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Out of nowhere! :rko2


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel like something screwy is gonna happen and HHH will not go over clean.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Holy fuck it seems like every single fucking RAW has some sort of announcement with Cena towards the Wyatts.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

BOW DOWN TO THE KING

:HHH2


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You knew Hunter wouldn't be able to keep his shovel away for THAT long.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would LOL hard if Triple H wins the title.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

now the triple h v bryan match is not so predictable after all


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck that noise, HHH making everything about him once again. fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome opening segment. I'm hyped for Bryan/Orton No DQ. Just please, don't have Orton lose clean for the millionth time again.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Trips is the fucking GOAT right now. I I kinda hope he wins now. :mark:


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sword Of Justice said:


> THAT'S best for business, an evolution main event


With the crowd shitting on every moment.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I knew Triple H was going to do some shit to go over at WrestleMania.

This is 2000 all over again.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I love it, makes Bryan - HHH a LOT less predictable. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Cena responds to the Wyatt's for the umpteenth time! Stay tuned to find out more!" :selfie


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH jumping in the main event spot!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Just gotta get Flair as guest ref


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lol, HHH couldn't stay out of the main event, could he? Even if he loses, it'll just end up a fatal four way.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Triple h and Bryan will get double count outs and then the match will be a fatal four way


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow a lot of HHH worship here, this guy is mediocre at best.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Booboos said:


> Out of nowhere! :rko2



LMBO!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I want Bryan in the ME, but hell, this is entertaining now. "Will he" Will HHH"...That's how you put butts in the seats.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I fucking love it but if he wins i will hate . That Heel build up! He is taking on the bury gimmick for sure right now .


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

HHH winning the title would be the greatest of fucking ending to the PPV possible. So many shits would be lost.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I want HHH to win now :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao

batista gets booed
orton gets cheered
triple next champion
what year is this?

ALL HAIL THE KING! Srsly I would mark if HHH was champion one last time before he retires completely.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Triple H booking himself into the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania in history (as he did with 20 and 25) alongside his buddies would be scary. You know he's going to have a boner during the entire match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What happened


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Helmsley for the title!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I WANT Trips to win now just to see armageddon on this board :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Holy shit... This egomaniac is really gonna put the belt on himself.


Nah, just raising the stakes. The same issue still applies. The match will be shit on if Bryan isn't in it.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lmao. Trips winning that Main Event and burying Bryan? It's a possibility. Now I'm genuinely looking forward to Mania as i duno wtf is going to happen. I'm aware it's just to tease the fans (hopefully) but it's a good stipulation.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

lol this is awesome, I love that they're writing stuff that we're all thinking into these promos


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

HHH vs Bryan is going to be a great match.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome opening. Can't believe that some people really think HHH will go to the main event, and win. It's just to add suspense to the match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH-Orton-Batista main event


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hunter da fucking GAWD :mark: :mark:

:trips3 :HHH2 :hhh2 :trips2*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So, they're gonna finally disband the RAs tonight, right?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh I seriously hope HHH wins the title to close out WM30.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Wrestlemania definitely needed more Triple H


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

that was awesome...really HHH was fantastic.


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Calling it now. HHH to go over on Bryan. Crowd will be so pissed :flip


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

holy fuck


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple H vs Batista vs Orton


MAKE THAT SHIT HAPPEN! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

That's why there ain't no one better than tha GAME


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Batista got destroyed in that segment


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Why have we had heel vs heel vs heel promos FOR SEVEN MONTHS NOW.


Because they have 1 face that everyone actually cheers at the moment in main events and he can't really talk that much better than Batista?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BookingBad said:


> Wow a lot of HHH worship here, this guy is mediocre at best.


It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So.... Did Orton just turn face with that RKO?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Orton's comments on batista were the GOAT


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Xapury said:


> This motherfucker :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Isn't he great? The crowd popped when he said he was in the match. Triple H is so over!

:hhh2:hhh2:hhh2:hhh2

Face it - you ALL are thrilled he made that stipulation.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This biggest burial in the history of our sport confirmed for WM.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hunter will have a fucking stroke when Bryan wins the match at Mania. I'm guessing Bryan goes over him and he pulls some crazy shit to screw D-Bry in the main event


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

It would be hilarious if HHH beat Bryan and then won triple threat to become champion, crowd reaction would be awesome haha...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HHH winning the belt and losing to DB at summerslam is whats best for business.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It could happen: Wrestlemania XXX: :bryan rton2 :bigdave :berried

:hunter


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Zero chance HHH wins...just added to add awesomeness tot be match....

Really great opening segment.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

It makes sense for that stipulation to be made. Still though, HHH/Orton/Batista main event, *shudders*


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good segment yall but funny as heck from all 3 lol xD :lmao :ti


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Wish someone came out and said to Triple H, "We're sick of you winning matches and burying people when you're past your prime. Let' someone go over on you, jabroni!"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Trips being in that triple threat might be worth it just to see how the crowd reacts.


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Or maybe there will be the return of the finger to the chest finisher again, and we have a new stable to rival against the shield :|


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Countout between Bryan/HHH. Hogan makes the main event a fatal four way which Haitch wins after low blowing Bryan :vince2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Would LOL hard if Triple H wins the title.


If they were that stupid the only way to fix it would be to have the rock come in and cash in his rematch clause and win the title to close wrestlemania. To complete the fuckery cm punk would have to come back the next light on raw and beat the rock for the title in an I quit match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

You really thought he wasn't fucking going over? :HHH2

Cementing that legacy by winning twice in one night, & leaving as World champion at WM30 :banderas

It's what's best for business :HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> Face it - you ALL are thrilled he made that stipulation.


Because it pretty much made it a lock that Bryan's going to be in the main event. May not win, but the people have to have someone to cheer in that.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Those shots fired at Dwayne Johnson. Hilarious.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> lmao
> 
> batista gets booed
> orton gets cheered
> ...


I'd cry fucking tears of joy if he won


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Vince is very much going to help DB win against Triple H...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Plot twist, dbl countout with db and HHH which makes it a fatal 4 way


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Good opening promo. I'll lol if HHH wins the title at 'mania, though.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Seeds planted for a potential HHH - Rock feud down the line as well!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

double countout with a Fatal Four-way main event?

:HHH2


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

It's 2014 and Triple H is still in the main event discussion for Wrestlemania

Yeah WWE, tell me how good you are again at making stars.......


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Triple H is going to fucking beat Bryan and win the title at Wrestlemania :lmao :lmao


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Triple H is one of the all time greatest mic workers. Awesome segment. Orton was great. Dave meh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Only way Wrestlemania 30 could have a better ending than Triple H vs Orton vs Batista is if Cena finds Sandow's MITB briefcase at the bottom of the ocean and cashes in to end the night.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Assessment?

Orton Buried Boretista(did a good job on mic too)No, I'm far from a fan of him nowadays
Boretista buried himself with lame reply
HHH owned them both.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I love how this has actually made fans doubt Bryan winning now, brilliant move by WWE.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> Hunter will have a fucking stroke when Bryan wins the match at Mania. I'm guessing Bryan goes over him and he pulls some crazy shit to screw D-Bry in the main event


Agreed. There's no way DB walks out Mania with the belt.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Triple H vs Batista vs Orton
> 
> 
> MAKE THAT SHIT HAPPEN! :mark:
> ...


make Ric Flair the special referee.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What's WrestleMania going to be called in 3984? :hmm:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Fuck that noise, HHH making everything about him once again. fpalm












Expect anything less?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good segment. Do it, Trips.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Segment wasn't that great. HHH sounded ridiculously forced and mediocre, Batista plain sucked, and Orton was the best of the bunch. Of course, HHH has to make it about himself.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Shouldn't the crowd have booed? Lol fickle fans.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Assessment?
> 
> Orton Buried Boretista(did a good job on mic too)No, I'm far from a fan of him nowadays
> Boretista buried himself with lame reply
> HHH owned them both.


Sums it up.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gettin a bit tired of Daniel Bryan to be honest. Wouldnt mind HHH being in it instead. Would atleast make the triple threat even more unpredictable.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Seeds planted for a potential HHH - Rock feud down the line as well!


Again? This isn't the attitude era anymore. Same ole shit...


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

DAT Orton smirk.

Batista is upset its not 2005 anymore.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Big Dave taking his ball..


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Orton was getting pretty good babyface reactions there.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock vs Triple H at WM31


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Rennee so hot.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol This company keeps burying itself. Triple H in the main event most likely now. :lmao


If you honestly think that, then the WWE have been playing you from the start.

HHH is not going to be in the Mania main event but it plays up to HHH as an egomaniac and is an awesome twist.

Anyone in the IWC who buys him winning the belt is being played, big time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Your New WWE World Heavyweight Champion is :HHH2


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Batista walks out unk6


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bootista taking his ball and going home? Here's hoping!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

You're right, Batista. Coming back was indeed a mistake.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Bye Dave, LOL


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

After that fucking promo he can be in the ME.

Holy shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Batista's not kidding. :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Coming back here was a big mistake" :lmao

lol @ the people who say Orton gets no reaction. Crowd cheered him when he did the pose.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Muricans'!

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"coming back here was a big mistake" - Batista shoot

pay is great though


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Walk out that door Big Dave..


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Have all the smarks cut themselves yet?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LMAOOOOO


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

When I drop bombs on people, it leads to legal implications.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cesaro ready to own everyone in-ring and lose, as usual.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It's going to be the ending to Wrestlemania 2000 all over again.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Even tho I thin DB will bet HHH, I won't even be mad if HHH wins it all..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm so down on HHH winning the title


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is up with the extra music?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO Batista "coming back here was a big mistake".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, now THAT remark makes it even more compelling...

Orton-HHH-Bryan at WM?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Three heels in a triple threat makes shit all for sense but knowing what this company and :jpl are capable of is pretty scary


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The crowd reaction to HHH beating Bryan then winning the title would be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Tv deal more important than "ppv" now, HHH wins at mania, DB wins next night at raw.

Ratings > buyrate


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Batista even had the Gracie hoodie :ti :ti :ti


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Batista pulling a CM Punk. unk2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOLOLOL BATISTA "coming back here was a big mistake" HE FUCKIN LEFT LOOOOL


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

HHH winning the title at Mania would probably be the type of moments where a wrestler is hated so much people jump the barrier to attack him


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol CM Punk chants stronger than ever. 

:ti


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tundra1988 said:


> Calling it now. HHH to go over on Bryan. Crowd will be so pissed :flip


I am actively rooting for this and am going to be SO glad when he beats Bryan. 

I almost want him to go over more than The Undertaker. 

:hhh2


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe since he mentioned how the old man was right, the only person you can trust is yourself, maybe Vince will screw HHH to help Bryan into the match :vince$ :bryan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Screw you guys I'm going home :batista3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> ok, now THAT remark makes it even more compelling...
> 
> Orton-HHH-Bryan at WM?


No he's just leaving so when he attacks Orton during the No-DQ match later on it's a "surprise".


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Cesaro ready to own everyone in-ring and lose, as usual.


Who wants to see a balding european win a major title?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thought Batista was improving every week, tbh.

Still completely shit though.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

HHH adding the stipulation makes it more interesting because now it plants the seed of doubt over the outcome of Bryan/HHH

I think Bryan still goes over, but this was a fantastic way to make it less predictable


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Batista just walked out of the company, what a swerve


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Batista back through the crowd to help bryan beat orton.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Batista is obviously going to run in the mainevent


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> I am actively rooting for this and am going to be SO glad when he beats Bryan.
> 
> I almost want him to go over more than The Undertaker.
> 
> :hhh2



Same here. This can go so many ways though. I do see Vince somehow getting involved now...making a return at WM.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Batista is obviously going to run in the mainevent



See you next week then


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That promo sets up an interference angle by either Batista or Orton at WM during the Bryan/HHH causing HHH to lose. 

Then Bryan can either win clean or get assistance from HHH intentionally or not. Let's hope the latter for a clean WM title win.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> No he's just leaving so when he attacks Orton during the No-DQ match later on it's a "surprise".


You're probably right, but Boretista gone completely from ME wouldn't hurt,right?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The USOS remind me of the Hardy Boyz


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stop talking about my coach Cole. You don't know shot about Pop. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I really don't see why they have to break up the Real Americans. And I really don't wanna see it at all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
> Ha, ha, ha
> ...


fpalm

This was lame more like it.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Batista to return in Punk's gear and Batista bomb Orton then GTS Bryan


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

The line about him tired of movie stars coming in and telling him whats best for business made me get so hyped. It had to come out. And even if he didn't mean to take a swing at The Rock at all, it was just what needed to be said.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Who wants to see a balding european win a major title?



With a lack of mic skills and no discernible personality to boot. If he does become champ, the reign will be just as bad as Swagger's. And I do like both guys, believe it or not, just on ring skills alone.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

the only way for WM to have any sort of happy ending is for Roman Reigns to come out after HHH buries Orton and Batista and spears the fuck outta him becoming your NEW

WWE

HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Who was the Italian player who did we the people?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully HHH gets a shot and wins.
It'll be worth it for the underdog to win.
Daniel Bryan had his chance before and ruined it by losing towards Sheamus in a mere 19 seconds.

HHH is the underdog and I have faith in him. :troll


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Literally everything is lining up for Vince's return at Mania.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Your_Solution said:


> HHH adding the stipulation makes it more interesting because now it plants the seed of doubt over the outcome of Bryan/HHH
> 
> I think Bryan still goes over, but this was a fantastic way to make it less predictable


Agreed. Byran is still going over, but that was a great way to put some doubt in it. HHH was money in that opening and that RKO :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brandough said:


> The USOS remind me of the Hardy Boyz


They remind me of the Wild Samoans, the Samoan Swat Team, the Islanders, but smaller.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stone Cold to be the ref.

:mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

dmccourt95 said:


> HHH winning the title at Mania would probably be the type of moments where a wrestler is hated so much people jump the barrier to attack him


That would be great. If he gives himself the belt, I will give him a standing ovation in the middle of Buffalo Wild Wings, where i will watch the program for free.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Ending said:


> I really don't see why they have to break up the Real Americans. And I really don't wanna see it at all.


Ceraso is in line for a singles push and is supposedly getting a major match at SS.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Trips with the belt one last time before he retires. He could intensify the feud with Bryan till Summerslam and put him over. Maybe a retirement match if Trips loses. Bryan is just worth so much more as an underdog right now. They can stretch it out for 6 more months and bring in the big bucks. And Trips has never been the WWEWHC. Also, fuck Batista.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista kayfabe waling out? I shot at CM Punk? anyone?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bryan wins at Mania, HH puts himself in anyways. Triple threat at Wrestlemania. Book it.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Who was the Italian player who did we the people?



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicola_Sansone

^^


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Jbl burying crossfit


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat Willow in the Wind :jeff1


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ending said:


> I really don't see why they have to break up the Real Americans. And I really don't wanna see it at all.



Probably want to give Cesaro a singles run just to have him end up like Sandow :harden


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

World's Best said:


> With a lack of mic skills and no discernible personality to boot. If he does become champ, the reign will be just as bad as Swagger's. And I do like both guys, believe it or not, just on ring skills alone.


This guy gets it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 weeks in a row now Raw starts at 12 UK time. Assume I missed loads!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm expecting a fatal four way now. No way HHH will lose now.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Trips could potentially break the internet in one night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this for the tag titles?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BarneyArmy said:


> Stone Cold to be the ref.
> 
> :mark:


as broke as I am, I'd get WM for that...Not due to Stone cold alone, but the whole thing. 

Someone hired a new writer...That's the only explanation for this. I'm actually excited and it's been a long time.

Yes, I want Bryan in ME, no he doesn't have to win it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Batista kayfabe waling out? I shot at CM Punk? anyone?


I thought of it as a shot at CM Punk when that happened as well.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone else think there will be a screwy finish in the Bryan/HHH match making it a four way for the title?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I thought of it as a shot at CM Punk when that happened as well.


Yeah I think so


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I wonder if we can go one whole page on a thread without saying "Cm Punk"


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Amount of adverts during RAW is so annoying.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

just break these fucking losers up already, nobody cares

push the all american NON balding NON steroid junkie


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Why the fuck was he still allowed to have the Doritoz if he didn't help her out :StephenA


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

CM Punk did shoot something Towards HHH on the Talking dead, so maybe that Batista walk out was a shoot towards CM Punk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I thought of it as a shot at CM Punk when that happened as well.


He's not out. Saw him on Talking Dead last night, no black bags under his eyes, smiling, happy and relaxed. No digs at the company at all. He could come back anytime but he doesn't HAVE to.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JBL burying Seth Rollin and his crossfit.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it fair to say that at least 90% of us want Triple H to win the belt now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wrestlemania matches RARELY, if ever have screwy finishes with run-ins because they don't want to confuse an audience that's considered "soft" (I.E. people who don't watch it regularly).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Getting impatient...where's dat Real American disbandment already?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Maybe a retirement match if Trips loses.


Coming out of a retirement match for the match AGAIN :HHH2


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


:cesaro


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Ending said:


> Why the fuck was he still allowed to have the Doritoz if he didn't help her out :StephenA



Doritos are shit anyway. Their commercials are even more annoying. I hate the one with the stupid time machine. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> I wonder if we can go one whole page on a thread without saying "Cm Punk"


CM Punk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Anyone else think there will be a screwy finish in the Bryan/HHH match making it a four way for the title?


Bryan's going to win, putting HHH in the main event does nothing for what they want because Batista would still be hated, Orton would still be hated and HHH would definitely be hated after beating they guy people want in the main event.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Getting impatient...where's dat Real American disbandment already?


Swagger has to look like a weak idiot a few more times before that happens.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If Triple H won, greatest day of my fucking life.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> I wonder if we can go one whole page on a thread without saying "Cm Punk"


:ti Don't you know where you are?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Ending said:


> Why the fuck was he still allowed to have the Doritoz if he didn't help her out :StephenA


Lmfaooooooo


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Is it fair to say that at least 90% of us want Triple H to win the belt now?


Not me, I root for a competitive compelling match more than anything else.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Is it fair to say that at least 90% of us want Triple H to win the belt now?


Exactly why wwe don't listen to the internet, u don't know what u want til they tell u.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Shots fired at The Rock in DAT segment :lmao
"I am sick and tired of you Hollywood Movie Stars coming back to win the title." - Triple H 2014 :HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Is it fair to say that at least 90% of us want Triple H to win the belt now?


Just disgruntled CM Punk fans (which is ironic, considering Triple H is behind every petty shot WWE programing takes at the guy)


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Is it fair to say that at least 90% of us want Triple H to win the belt now?


No.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone here would be going nuts if Batista had came back with Eddie Guererro as his manager.



But would be like a Fake Diesel/Razor type, since Eddie is dead.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Batista walk out felt like a shot at Punk


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> :ti Don't you know where you are?


Wishful thinking


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skinny jeans


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannot get enough chat about the fucking app.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I need me some uppercuts right now


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

If they do split up now I'm guessing an IC run by Cesaro. I would even go as far as to say he'll be in at least one singles world title match by the end of the year.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This 20 minute tag match 

Zzzzzz


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Is that a Cesaro chant i hear


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Big Ending said:


> Batista even had the Gracie hoodie :ti :ti :ti


So ? he's started Cesar Gracie in 2010.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Punk chant. Great.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kicked his head off!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CM Punk chants.

It was hilarious last night as CM Punk was like "Fuck yeah kill that kid" on talking dead. He was losing his shit in excitement.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro's legs look puny.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is into this match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

CM Punk was on the Talking Dead, I would think the crowd would be pleased.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This has been a very different tag match.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cesaro vs Rogaine WM 30


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I liked when HHH said he's sick of part-time movie stars. I applauded when he said that.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

COME ON, MAGGLE. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :jbl


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

chessarmy said:


> Batista walk out felt like a shot at Punk


It didn't to me. It sounded like what we've been wanting since Boretista returned.

I'm impressed a bit with Orton, and that's saying something if you've read any of my posts on the guy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> This 20 minute tag match
> 
> Zzzzzz


The crowd disagrees.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

LOVE that samoan drop.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So this just happened









Those of you who follow cranky vince on twitter will know what i'm talking about


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

That damn swing sucks and makes me dizzy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd has been really lively so far. Hope the show continues to deliver.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I cant be only one who founds Usos extremly boring?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SHORUKEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you guys think Chyna will show up at WrestleMania XXX?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

FUCKING UPPERCUT


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dat Uppercut. :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I liked when HHH said he's sick of part-time movie stars. I applauded when he said that.


I'm one of the guys who makes fun of him as much as anyone, but yeah, I loved that.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

:jbl COUNT TO TEN


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

GOAT uppercut Cesaro is too good for the mid card.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

:Bryan: Cesaro


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro wins :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> So this just happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell those who don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cesaro da man!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice that they let them win


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

did he just hit that motherfucker with a shoryuken?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Real Americans aren't breaking up anytime soon


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

So the Tag Team Champions are losing on Raw already?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Uppercut


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they always lose to the Usos but beat them as soon as they become champs


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

shoryuken!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh shit that uppercut :banderas

:mark: RA wins! Setting up a tag feud hopefully! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

USO's vs Real Americans at WM30


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Real Americans actually won a match! And what an Uppercut by :cesaro.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HOLY CRAP WOW MAN I DID NOT EXPECT THAT


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm still so excited for Triple H winning the belt at WM. It will be great. i want him to win so fucking bad. 

:hhh2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The real americans theme just makes me feel so patriotic can't help but stand up and say WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Uso's, synonymous with victory!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder if we'll go through a match without JBL saying "we got ourself a flying Uso!!!" :jbl 

It is annoying as fuck


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stad said:


> USO's vs Real Americans at WM30


Split happens there


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cesaro is so fucking good


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro is a BOSS!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Would not mind a RA/Usos match at WM or the Americans winning the titles if the Old-Ass Outlaws can't go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE and their ADD booking by giving real americans a win


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why job out the tag champions? At least make it a title match


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:cesaro

That is all.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Tag Champs pinned clean already.......



.....fpalm


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome RAW so far :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jerry Lawler loves Slam City.

Of course he does.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shitty western animation :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Not this slam city shit fpalm.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Why does Lawler have the same interests as a fucking 9 year old?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Slam City? Really?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know Omega_Vik is pissed now because of the new stipulation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JBL has a frozen smile on his face like he's high on Klonopins right before the doctor goes in for the prostrate exam...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Slam City already > than Total Divas.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Slam City... I swear WWE is getting more retarded by the day.

I'm just about to my wits end. Why do they continually insult me with this stuff?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> So this just happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those who don't know: The CrankyVince account and JBL's Official Account posted the same thing (word for word) in less than a minute.
People now believe that JBL might be CrankyVince.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

wtf is this.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

lol did anyone else notice Swagger ignoring Cesaro's handshake


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao That kane voice


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wut


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope it'll be a Ladder match for the tag team titles at WM :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I would`ve loved to see an animated CM Punk in this.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Can you tell those who don't know what you're talking about?


Cranky Vince is a parody account on twitter. He usually says alot of lude shit on there. He sends out tweets like fuck @CMPunk, etc... 

The tweets got sent out at the same exact time, so people are thinking JBL is the one behind the account. People in WWE have been wondering who controls it, so now they have a suspect.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Slam city...time to hide and pretend we're not fans for a moment...cringeworthy.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate it when the commentary team spout "this is fun" as if we're all idiots


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are they using Wallace and Gromit animations of all things?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wtf is this shit? :no: the PJ's?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What in gods green earth was that?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

This show has a lot of potential. Too bad it's not an adult swim type of thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That cartoon, while utterly insane, still had less fuckery than some Raws.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slam City! :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Slam City > Total Divas














Kidding, kidding!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

CESARO :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Slam City :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Architect said:


> Why does Lawler have the same interests as a fucking 9 year old?


Because that's what he's told to do. Why is this so hard to figure out?


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> I'm still so excited for Triple H winning the belt at WM. It will be great. i want him to win so fucking bad.
> 
> :hhh2


His 10 + championships aren't enough for you?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

:favreYou saw that CM Punk cartoon right>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>????????


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Odd that a heel tag team beats the super over baby face champions CLEAN without cheating.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

That Slam City promo...lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan will get beat down tonight when Batista returns outta no where


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Could they not get a single wrestler to do a bit of voice acting for that garbage?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So all of the stars of WWE are being fired? YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> Those who don't know: The CrankyVince account and JBL's Official Account posted the same thing (word for word) in less than a minute.
> People now believe that JBL might be CrankyVince.


It's not the first time this has happened, too. Dude is without a doubt behind CrankyVince in some capacity.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

World's Best said:


> Slam City... I swear WWE is getting more retarded by the day.
> 
> I'm just about to my wits end. Why do they continually insult me with this stuff?


It's for children for fucks sake. fpalm


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

what is this fuckboy claymation shit? and people wonder why wrestling isn't cool anymore..


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

:hhh2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That Slam City shit looks better then Raw. :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy shit JBL is Cranky Vince :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They couldn't even afford a second voiceover guy


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> I would`ve loved to see an animated CM Punk in this.


Found an early design:


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Slam City looks meh..

Any idea on the next hall of fame announcement?


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Five ain't enough, man, Cesaro needs ten. :jbl


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

A proper animated WWE show would be interesting. However this claymation style in conjunction with the wrestlers not actually doing the voice work just seems lame.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Architect said:


> Why does Lawler have the same interests as a fucking 9 year old?


Some old people act like children. Except Ric Flair, he's immortal.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

BigEMartin said:


> :favreYou saw that CM Punk cartoon right>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>????????


Exactly yo, he's gonna do a run in at Mania and win the WWE title. It's been a work the whole time!!! :cheer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Slam City? Really?


the video game


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Ending said:


> Slam City :mark: :mark: :mark:


Get Hyped! Stay Hyped!


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skinny Jeans!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That draft day movie looks terrible.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Another great promo by Ziggler on the app.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Those WWE superstar voice imitations are bloody horrible.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Nothing will ever beat Celebrity Death Match. Awesome show.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

More Infamous games?


Meh.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

CM Punk is in Slam City?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So will Batista now throw a pipebomb?!? unk2 :lol :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just ordered a CM Punk SLAM CITY doll.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Ending said:


> More Infamous games?
> 
> 
> Meh.


the game looks amazing.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> CM Punk is in Slam City?


yes saw his face on the commercial


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumors people are using tomnod.com to locate Zak Ryder's career?


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I would rather use the budget used on this Slam City fuckery to instead make a reality show of the jobbers of WWE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's for children for fucks sake. fpalm



This feels more like a kids show nowadays. I mean, PG would be alright if they didn't treat the audience like idiots with App/Network tutorials, then plug pop-culture stuff with an entire segment. WWE used to be its own culture. I've been trying to see it optimistically, but I just can't lie to myself anymore.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

We need a TLC match at Mania. Real Americans vs The Usos vs Codedust vs The Shield


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> That draft day movie looks terrible.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What's worse: Kevin Costner as nfl gm or as old secret agent?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The Shield :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Cranky Vince tweet has now been deleted


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield working with Kane at Mania, it seems, kind of sad


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> So this just happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shield face turn?

Eh.......


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SoNiC007 said:


> Slam City looks meh..
> 
> Any idea on the next hall of fame announcement?


What the hell is a Slam City?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Odd that a heel tag team beats the super over baby face champions CLEAN without cheating.


I think it's fine to be honest. Not like The Uso's need to be booked as monsters to stay popular. Tag Division could do with regular title changes as it should be the most competitive anyways. 

Obviously Usos should hold the belts for a while but if they go back and forth between teams i see no harm in it. Will help get everyone more over with the better matches and more frequent title changes. Gimmick matches are fantastic in the tag division also so hoping they do more of them in future.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So are the Shield faces now?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Why is everyone from the Autharitah apologizing the next show?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dean looking sexy as always


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shield are faces :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I love goofball Shield, seriously.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> What the hell is a Slam City?


*SLAM CITY! SLAM SLAM CITY! SLAM CITY! SLAM SLAM CITY! SLAM CITY! SLAM SLAM CITY!*

fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

When The Shield break up I can honestly see Rollins getting lost in the shuffle


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BUHLEE THAT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BELIEVE DAT!*

You ain't got no choice.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

FUcking Hornswoggle :kg1


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hornswoggle>The Shield


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I just knew this little midget would show up tonight.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hornswaggles hair lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe11


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FREE STUFF !!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at this short bastard bitch's hair. Push him back under the ring please. Fuck.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not stupid Hornswoggle


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh yes big new announcement about the WWE network!
"We were just kidding about WM 30 being on the network lol"


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hornswoggle. :favre


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

HORNSWOGGLES ON MY TELEVISON GOD DAMMIT WHERE'S MY REMOTE?!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BAD NEWS BARRETT! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hornswoggle? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

BAD NEWS BARRETT!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BNB :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Former Cruiserweight Champion Hornswoggle and Bad News Barrett


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck off Hornswoggle


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

We need a gif of Ambrose at the end.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh shit, music I don't recognize! Oh, it's Barrett.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So who's the heel that's going to come out to attack him only to be attack by Sheamus?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why is he giving out ties?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that fat kid


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

FUCK YEAH! Bad News Barrett! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bad news time.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade Barrett being annoying again.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

This little shit isn't even Irish


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hornswoggle sighting. Remember when JBL beat the shit out him years ago? :jay2:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

That kid must be crying that Hornswoggle didn't give him anything right before he threw the stuff in the air.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you didn't see this coming you need glasses. 
Bad News Barret :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bad news!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Bad News Barrett:mark:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So Reigns took like 5-6 seconds to whisper "Believe it" or whatever he said? He'll get it. I just know he will.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we are going to have another Christian vs Sheamus match tonight on raw.


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

More fillers :no::|


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How contrived


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

FUCKING BAD NEWZ BARRETT :yes :yes :yes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Was hoping Swoggle got hit by a bus


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The girl with the Birthday sign :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BNB


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And the crowd cheers! lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ladies and Gentleman. One of the most talented wrestlers in the last few years being wasted on this shit :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So Reigns took like 5-6 seconds to whisper "Believe it" or whatever he said? He'll get it. I just know he will.


BELIEVE THAT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Barrett is awesome


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds awesome why is this bad news?


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Is Hornswoggle gay now?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hornswoggle's got it made. I'll take a hundred thousand to hand stuff out on St. Patty's day and just chill the rest of the year.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How is that bad news?
That's called common fucking sense.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bad news Barrett is fucking garbage. At least make it edgier.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bad News Barrett ffs


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

King: "That's not bad news to everybody.".


LOL


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hornswoggle and the Shield??!! WTF is going on?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Bluto go back to 1956 when he was relevant please.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The only bad news is that Barret isn't in the ring as part of a storyline for the US/IC titles that probably won't even be defended at WM30


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

God I hate Sheamus


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheamus and Barrett should have a proper feud.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Did someone mention SHAMEFUL THINGS :sheamus


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus is a rugby fan ey?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Sheamus vs. Christian or we riot


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

And Barrett still isn't over or funny.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus with the BOD rugby jersey. Love it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait what happened to Sheamus vs Christian 53 times in a lifetime?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh thank fuck it ain't Christian again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Now Sheamus to give us some stereotyped Irish shit


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Sheamus vs Chisti....wait, Titus? I'm shocked!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Waiting for someone to get ladders and climb up to attack BNB


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not Christian vs Sheamus wut!!!???


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why doesn't Barrett wrestle anymore??


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank God it's not Christian again.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

The pandering is strong


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

No Sheamus vs Christian and Titus O'Niel burial? I'm already liking the sound of this.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> How contrived


Isn't all pro wrestling contrived just by definition?


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

loving the O'Driscoll nod.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Titus!?

Where's :christian?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell is Hornswoggle's hair all about


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Marking out for the BOD Jersey :L


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So... O'Neal was a total flop, wasn't he?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Did someone say Titus O'Neil? :titus


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I must be getting old, I definitely would of been happy if I received a free tie from Hornswoggle.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE needs RAW Girls, and they need to wrestle at bigger arenas.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is Christian ill or something?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Too many limes :jay

Too many limes :jay


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Missed the first 45 mins again. Stupid clocks.

Missed anythin importanat yet


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Alim said:


> Did someone say Titus O'Neil? :titus


He's about to get squashed


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Why is Sheamus not fighting Bad News Barrett? Or at least shooting a promo on him for dissing St Pattys day. Absolutely stupid.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Sheamus, Barrett, and Titus. that's a dope sight good to see them all


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL @ the brat with the 'todays my birthday' sign staring down hornswoggle for some swag


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They couldn't resist putting Swoogle and Sheamus together.

Swoggle with the laid perm doe lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Surprised Rollins isn't in Slam City, he'd have a job in construction. #TheArchitect


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I just can't get used to Hornswoggle with long hair.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> How is that bad news?
> That's called common fucking sense.


all he says is shit everyone already knows or elementary school jokes, but his marks will say he's "so funny" :leo

he's a clown in every way


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is bull I think everyone is in agreement that Christian deserves *one more match* against this pale ginger


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL talking about rugby? What's going on!?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oh thank fuck it ain't Christian again.


No, that's a marque match for Mania


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Titus O'Neil on the app. :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The last time Titus and Sheamus had a match on raw it was a 5 star match and I have no doubt in my mind these two will put on another classic match again tonight


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hornswoggle is trying to look like Tyrion Lannister super hard


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Missed the first 45 mins again. Stupid clocks.
> 
> Missed anythin importanat yet


If HHH beats Bryan at WM, he's in the 3-Way for the title. Besides that, nothing much.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Every time I see Hornswoggle now. I reminded of this:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lucky Charms on a pole match?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit!! It's not Vs. Christian!! I want my money back!
:sheamus:christian


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> WWE needs RAW Girls, and they need to wrestle at bigger arenas.


What? They usually wrestle at the biggest arena in town.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Reason it's Titus is because of the whole LGBT crowd can't turn the Paddy's day parade into a gay pride parade.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's...It's Titus


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I fucking wish upon a star I could go to the Barclays Raw :allen1


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Barretts jokes have gotten lame and generic, every holiday it's either, you'll overeat or get drunk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Clique said:


> They couldn't resist putting Swoogle and Sheamus together.
> 
> *Swoggle with the laid perm doe lol*


:lol Swoggle was working that hot comb


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> WWE needs RAW Girls, and they need to wrestle at bigger arenas.


I agree. Replace the diva's with females who can actually wrestle regardless of what they look like and replace the male eye candy with some T and A that runs around spordically giving out T-shirts. 

Wrestling. Fixed.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> He's about to get squashed


No they will have an awesome match


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

For fuck sake


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

titus :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Titus? WTF?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'kin Titus :lol


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Titus O'Neil doing his best Wes Brown impression.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

The hell is Titus wearing? lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't Barrett wrestle anymore??


It's not a good look for television...an arena full of families soundly asleep.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't Barrett wrestle anymore??


Because he couldn't cut it as a wrestler? 8*D


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, Titus :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao wtf is titus wearing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What the hell?! :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Titus holy crap :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is like a Chippendales costume gone horribly wrong

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Titus WTF


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Christian in the Battle Royale, so no match with Sheamus there


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha Christian is still there.....


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

My god what a specimen titus o neil is and look at that outfit wow face of the company material


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Christian not in the match, but we still have to hear him. :no:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

YES! Best news Ever Christian!!! No Christian vs. SHeamus at wrestlemania!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DAT TITUS PUSH :banderas


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:moyes8 just got Titus looking the fool. Why is he dressed like that if he's the heel?

Just get this failed singles run over with so he go back to GOATing with D Young again pls.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Missed the first 45 mins again. Stupid clocks.
> 
> Missed anythin importanat yet


You missed a brilliant opening segment where Triple H made his match vs Daniel Bryan a winner goes into Triple Threat match.

Real Americans def. Usos


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No Sheamus vs Christian number 8000 at Wrestlemania? WOO HOO!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Barretts jokes have gotten lame and generic, every holiday it's either, you'll overeat or get drunk.


ANd every holiday most people do.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

After that segment between The Shield & Kane, here's my prediction for how the show closes:

HHH/Steph/Kane order The Shield to beat down Bryan during his match with Orton, but they refuse, turn around and beat down HHH & Kane. Bryan gets to his feet and joins The Shield in beating down HHH/Kane/Orton. The show ends with Bryan & The Shield stood tall in the ring with HHH/Steph/Kane/Orton stood at the top of the ramp looking pissed. That's how I'd book it anyway.

The Shield will be fully fledged tweeners after this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like how JBL is extra quiet on commentary right now with Christian next to him. :lol


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sheamus wins and gets Killswich


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Who is surprised that Titus is already reduced to comedy? Not I.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Titus wit that swag xD


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

5% chance of
:bark
tonight

Son of a and they do it off camera!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn did WWE just take away Christians enthusiasm I remember him with his problem solver Tomko, and Jericho being awesome.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

wow what a right hand by titus this guy could give a prime mike tyson a run for his money


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Christian is undefeated? :lmao


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol at Christian saying he's undefeated.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> If HHH beats Bryan at WM, he's in the 3-Way for the title. Besides that, nothing much.


Thanks, expected as much.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Slam City trending world wide.........


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian saying he's undefeated...okay


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Titus must have found Randy Orton's baby oil closet.:rko2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit Christian


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seriously, why is Hornswoggle employed by WWE? What the hell does he even do backstage when he doesn't make these rare appearances on RAW?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian going IN :ti
Damn


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Christian going hard :lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian if fucking gold :lmao


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

ugh christian's here and not a sing;e fuck is given, can he just retire already


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well Christian beats himself apparently


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pale ass white man beating the shit out of a black dude. St. Patty's day.ositivity


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Alicenchains said:


> Damn did WWE just take away Christians enthusiasm I remember him with his problem solver Tyson, and Jericho being awesome.


That was like 10 years ago, pretty sure he's just collecting a check at this point.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

David Spade in a fat suit :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL Christian burying JBL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 17m

The fact that JBL can include Rybaxel in a list of great teams & keep a straight face is why he's the best in the business #RAWTonight


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat shovel on JiBLle :christian


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor Christian, nobody gives a shit bout this guy :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically the storyline is Christian isn't going to stop until he wins against Sheamus.

So it's going to last forever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Blue Dot! :lmao :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

whoa Christian


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "You look like David Spade in a fat suit" JBL got owned.

LOL JBL mentioned the blue dot thing.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at that "blue dot" comment.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JBL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dat Heel Heat


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

God I hate commentary on Raw.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Christian going after the streak soon lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Titus is smacking his midget in the middle of the ring.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hornswoggle vs Titus O'Neal


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How is that not a DQ?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

:lmao:lol:lmao:lol:lmao:lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Btw for our american cousins, Ireland won the 6 Nations tournament this weekend, with England coming second only because Ireland scored more.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Blue dot!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is why I love Christian.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

How is Sheamus not disqualified right now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Christian with the David Spade comment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to be some Brazzers pics in the random thread after that bit :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

And that's not a DQ because?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol at Christian owning JBL


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Christian vs JBL at Mania


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

JBL with the blue dot reference :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian's irrelevant ass is quick with the jabs. :lmao
Got damn :lmao
He's on fire.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Christian going ham on that fat fuck JBL. :lol Love it.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuckin Hornswaggle?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You look like David Spade in a fat suit."

Cap'n Charisma finally getting some payback on Bradshaw for his weeks of insults. bama


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Titus is about to lose due to Hornswoggle...

Why is that little shit still with this company!??


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why hasn't the ref called DQ?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

JBL and Christian actually going on each other

:lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Christian beats himself.

Ok.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Christians level of denial is strong


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So, about that Titus push?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

"With your flabby chest, he'd lose his arm in it!"


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DQ? No? OK, then.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Titus' sink or swim push... guess he's sinking


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I hate Sheamus.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Christian is a three time world champion? My god.

Also Sheamus wins. Fuck him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Christian vs Cole/JBL handicap match

LET IT HAPPEN


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SheamuswinLOL


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

wow what a great match. sheamus and titus have more chemistry than steamboat/flair


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SINGLES PUSH BITCHEZ!! :bark


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

JBL is an ass.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

How was none of that a DQ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe money is wasted on hornswoggle..useless pathetic P.O.S. :lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing "The Wrestling God" versus "The Peeps" champion.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Christian should be a new commentator, he's really good at it.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Renee looking hot.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Renee young is a smoke


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Renee's voice is grating. Damn.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No one give a shit about St Patrick's day, Lame-ass.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

at least titus didn't look weak in that loss


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Aboutreika18 said:


> "With your flabby chest, he'd lose his arm in it!"


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

midgets fpalm :cornette


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh goddammit he's winning.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> So, about that Titus push?


He was pushed into the grave so he can be buried


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

There is nobody I hate more than Sheamus

Smiling goofy bastard.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

God Sheamus shut up.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

First I thought Christian's David Spade comment was towards Hornswoggle at first, but lmao at JBL having no comeback for that...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes! No Sheamus Christian at WM!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tight Arce O'Neal
:sheamus


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

To be fair, how did Sheamus not get DQ'd due to technical Hornswoggle interference?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Renee Young can get it


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

SHEAMUS,YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

anyone know if Brock LesnARRRRRR is going to be on the show tonight?

I will face palm if not. I dont understand how WWE builds up crap now..crappy promos now compared to the AE..:no:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Why hasn't the ref called DQ?


Refs botch too.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What's the blue dot reference?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Christian


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh let me guess.... Sheamus enters the Battle Royale...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

He knows he has a tight ass.

That is awkward.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Sheamus is in that Battle Royal? He is 100% winning that thing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti making this trophy seem like it means something


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heh... Christian "I'm gonna win"... his delivery of that line cracked me up


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Andre the Giant memorial is more built up than the Royal Rumble match itself :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> So, about that Titus push?


It was a bad decision to pull the trigger before Mania. Dude should have waited.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: GOOD JOB CHRISTIAN!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why is christian all wet?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes Christian will be competing at WM woot woot


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG Yes, Christian Sheamus 2 is happening folks!!!

:no:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Slider575 said:


> Sheamus is in that Battle Royal? He is 100% winning that thing


This battle royal have to be the preshow. No way they do this on the actual card.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ffs how many times does it take for Cena to "address" the Wyatts


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Christian is nothing without Edge. He should go back to being a vampire. That was cool.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Christian - the lesser of two evils


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena to yet respond with cheesy put-downs on the Wyatts next fpalm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cena RESPONDS to the Wyatts again. 

That Taker/Brock promo :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Time for another burial of Bray's gimmick.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

How many times does Cena need to respond to the Wyatts??


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So how long until they reform Prime Time Players.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena burying the Wyatts next.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> What's the blue dot reference?


Vince wanted to impose a blue dot over Christian's face whenever he appeared on the screen.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> why is christian all wet?


Training in the chicken suit.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Nobody cares what John Cena has to say about his opponent, King! fpalm


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cena responds again.

:cena


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Undertaker streak match ads are always awesome. Good work.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena calling out the Wyatts again fpalm


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

-Hunter 

-Real Americans winning tagchamps

-Christian hitting kill switch on Sheamus on st.patricks day

Best RAW so far for ages!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck taker vs Lesnar would have been 100x better if they had lesnar remain unpinned


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> This battle royal have to be the preshow. No way they do this on the actual card.


Better be on the card i'm looking more to that than some of the matches already announced


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That taker promo needed more Bossman hanging


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Vince wanted to impose a blue dot over Christian's face whenever he appeared on the screen.


What? In storyline or outside of story?
If outside of story, I assume due to him being in TNA?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> What's the blue dot reference?


A while back Vince wanted to do a thing where whenever Christian was shown on screen he would be censored by a blue dot because he's so ugly.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Butt-hurt Cena haters :no:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

We need christian and sheamus more ya that killswitch


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> That taker promo needed more Bossman hanging


Big Bossman probably felt that Paul Blart Mall Cop hit too close to home for him.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Will Brock get the best of Taker before WM?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> ffs how many times does it take for Cena to "address" the Wyatts


ac. I know, it's just repetitive.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Chrome said:


> So, about that Titus push?


Some people are just a Main Event (on Ion) player!

... ummm, how many times has John Cena responded to the Wyatts?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> -Hunter
> 
> -Real Americans winning tagchamps
> 
> ...


i agree it's been ok so far..... then they go and mention a cena promo is coming up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> What? In storyline or outside of story?
> If outside of story, I assume due to him being in TNA?


No it wasn't for storyline purposes or because of TNA. Vince was just annoyed by his "rat face".


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ARNOLD!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stupor Cena using his power of seeing into the future is going to respond to the Wyatts before they respond to the response that Cena makes...what a genius..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pipboy1995 said:


> Butt-hurt Cena haters :no:


you do realize he "responded" to the Wyatts last week too right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I give no fucks if he doesn't bring Mildred the Maid. No fucks at all.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Terminator on Raw next week :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Governor doing the "YES" chant! :bryan


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> A while back Vince wanted to do a thing where whenever Christian was shown on screen he would be censored by a blue dot because he's so ugly.


I thought it was because Christian's face was too plain for tv.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope Arnie Bitch slaps HHH through a Table again


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Scooby Doo on RAW?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ahhhnold is on Raw :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not Arnold

:fpalm


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Arnold with that Yes! chant :mark: :mark:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

omg Ahhhnold is gonna be at Raw next week? I really might have to go now.

EDIT: Nvm, they're gonna be plugging the scooby doo movie all night.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I want ARNOLD to bitch slap HHH again. Or anyone for that matter.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol Scooby Doo


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Arnold Schwarzenegger on Raw? What is this 1999?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WAS ARNOLD YESSING??????????


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Arnold is coming!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

damnit


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Arnold doing the 'Yes' chant. Looks like we have that to look forward to next week....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They're actually doing the scooby doo thing :lmao this company


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hope Brock Lesnar shoots Scooby Doo.

With a gun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh shit, Arnold on Raw! :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Arnold doing the yes chant. Amazing


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KakeRock said:


> -Hunter
> 
> -Real Americans winning tagchamps
> 
> ...


Putting heat on heels, they're all getting punked at Mania


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Main Event on Raw next week: Arnold Schwarzenegger vs Scooby Doo. Book it!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

It's midcard time, here's John Cena


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol a Scooby-doo plug then, Mr. Fruity Pebble himself comes out. Oh, WWE.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the day where that music hits and there is no reaction


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now time for a kiddie friendly shovel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to call Sheamus the Green Cena earlier, but I found a little flaw in my plan..


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

ABrown said:


> you do realize he "responded" to the Wyatts last week too right?


Yeah,thats what people who are feuding do,they respond to each-other


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Arnold doing the 'Yes' chant. Looks like we have that to look forward to next week....


what about scooby?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poe7 said:


> Hope Brock Lesnar shoots Scooby Doo.
> 
> With a gun.


:bosh


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arnold and Scooby-Doo guest starring next week. I don't even know how to react.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:cena5 with da pop


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Those guys in the front row giving Cena the thumbs down...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Must have a gif of Arnold doing the Yes Chant


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Scooby Doo on Raw next week, that should be a ratings winner....NOT


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No one cares for this ninja turtle.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ABrown said:


> :ti making this trophy seem like it means something


What would make it awesome? The trophy to be LIFE-SIZED :jay2


I'm fine with Based Arnold, but...SCOOBY DOO? Hopefully they get kept as far from the WM build(the little it has) as possible


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Scooby Doo is better than this, man!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, what do you think SO FAR of this San Antonio crowd?!?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My brother asked me if Cena retires will he go down as the greatest of all time and my Dad just laughed at him! :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just what we needed two weeks before Wrestlemania 30: guest host Scooby Doo.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

IF I BEAT BRAY WYATT I'M GOING TO BE IN THE MAIN EVENT!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Arnold my bruh!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

pipboy1995 said:


> Yeah,thats what people who are feuding do,they respond to each-other


Well Wyatt hasn't responded to Cena's response, so why is Cena responding if their was no response to respond to.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cena wins the crowd lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

same old promo from cena again


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

NeverGiveUp #CenationSwegYolo :cena


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah and we want a divorce cena.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena promos

fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Same shitty Cena promo #21315224

Oh so now your actually going to take them seriously


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Cena with the preaching again, this guy just needs to stfu. :|


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

12 years and wearing the same ridiculous shirts.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh fuck, it's THIS promo again.


Go the fuck away. 


Lol he's trying to make amends for burying bray's character last week. :ti


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena sucking up the crowd. Once you heard a Cena promo, you heard 'em all.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Poe7 said:


> Hope Brock Lesnar shoots Scooby Doo.
> 
> With a gun.



I hope Scooby gets F5'd


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

omg major burial incoming


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shut the fuck up. :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

What, good one JBL


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh shit, he's putting Bray over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, a lot of time. Now go away


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go Cena going to bury Bray Wyatt.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Cena turned gay?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Being honest; I'm afraid of Bray Wyatt .. yeah ..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHAT...WELL LAST WEEK CENA you were CLOWNING on WYATT , QUIT FAKING IT fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

cena sucks ass.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

His biggest fear is that Bray Watt speaks the truth?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, John is actually putting him over on the mic.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Cena actually taking an opponent seriously for once.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought he was going to admit using steroids...


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Oh fuck, it's THIS promo again.
> 
> 
> Go the fuck away.


(Y)exactly this post


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

"from HHH to Rock" lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Some men just want to watch the world burn" promo incoming from Cena.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ill listen to him more than you JAWN


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena? Selling Bray Wyatt material? Holy FUCK


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Super Cena meets his kryptonite!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> Oh shit, he's putting Bray over.


:ti


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh gods sake...cena just go away!

This guy is literally boring as can be now!

Well mine as well go and try and take a crap, will be better than his promo anyway.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

From Triple H to The Rock.. More hints :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh wait it's fine atm keep going John boy


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Setting up my Overcoming the Odds Story :cena3


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Fucking hell cena. "I'm afraid of bray Wyatt"

He couldn't have made it less believable


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the opposite of the last time Cena addressed the Wyatt's. This should have been last week, but okay.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shit cena is going over at WM.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H vs Rock WM31


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> Cena turned gay?


nikki did say that their relationship is on 'hiatus'


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Burial incoming. Hide your midcarders.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Well Wyatt hasn't responded to Cena's response, so why is Cena responding if their was no response to respond to.


:ti wow,ok


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

:floyd1


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

John Cena, FOLLOW, THE BUZZARDS!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cena, of course I believe everything our savior says.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Love that he is actually saying negative things about the booing/chanting for him..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good promo from John so far.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

That promo was not bad.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena sucks


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sold john


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, Cena actually put Bray over. Good promo here... Pretty fun RAW in general.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So he knows that he fucked up last week in trying to bury Wyatt. So he knows it. Is everyone else going to admit it now?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena's actually taking them seriously.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> My brother asked me if Cena retires will he go down as the greatest of all time and my Dad just laughed at him! :lmao


Repped, for dad. lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my god. How many fucking times is he going to cut the SAME FUCKING PROMO? 

Jesus, this guy is shit.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Superb promo from Cena, now for Wyatt to take it up a notch.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

THIS FUCKING PROMO! HERE WE GO


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone got in Cena's ear about taking this feud seriously good promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol Bray in the Cena shirt.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

John Wyatt Wrestlemania turn.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Cena is gonna fight for Scooby doo!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Bray with Cena's shirt on


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Got a little corny as usual but he sold Wyatt's shtick very well
Good job Johnny


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Ha! That Cena shirt on bray!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bray wearing his gear is kinda neat...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao at Bray wearing Cenas gear


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

He's afraid but he believes, Never underestimate our leader


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

much better than last week...he's actually making Bray Wyatt up to be a threat instead of a joke.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bray wearing Cenas shirt :mark:


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL #JohnCena is not even trending on twitter like WWE said. SMH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatt in Cena's shirt lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bray looking like one of us with that Cena shirt on.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Love Bray


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wyatt responding to Cena's response on Wyatt's response of Cena's promo.


Also, Bray is fucking awesome


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

pipboy1995 said:


> Yeah,thats what people who are feuding do,they respond to each-other


Not quite, they have a wrestling match to settle differences


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> John Cena, FOLLOW, THE BUZZARDS!


In Cena's Case it should be "follow the CRICKETS!!"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bray Wyatt is a John Cena fan! So will this be a good ol' fashioned fan vs. hero match?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena- "Fighting for every man, woman, and child."

Men- Oh no you are not. Leave us out.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuck off, Cena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Meanwhile...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena chants :lmao :lmao


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Last week Cena had Hulkster at his side, of course he was confident. Now the truth comes out.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

12 years of doing the same character and he still can't decide if he's the sort of guy who mocks Bray Wyatt or is scared of him


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bray in the Cena merch :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

MAH BOI :wyatt


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Having a tax obsessed father really takes a toll on a privileged kid.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Little kids cheering!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray is the best mic worker on the fucking roster.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Wyatt wearing the Cena shirt! Ehehehehe


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray killing Cena :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Plastic girlfriend :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is awesome, the WWE better not screw him up


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Silencer said:


> 12 years of doing the same character and he still can't decide if he's the sort of guy who mocks Bray Wyatt or is scared of him


He can't be both?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NO..SAN ANTONIO..WHY YOU CHANTING FOR CENA? :lol :lol :lol

LOL plastic girlfriend in my castle!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't take Cena seriously. Why is he afraid of a whino from the 4 train with a cult of two followers.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lights go down, piped in Cena chants :lol:lol:lol

Plastic Girlfriend!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

plastic girl friend oh shit


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Decent cena promo, Wyatt killing it.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

PLASTIC GIRLFREIND :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol at Bray wearing Cena gear


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"Go home to my plastic girlfriend in my castle"

oh snap :lmao :lmao


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yawn, soccer mom crowd, boring Cena promo, looks like another early night.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dose shots at Nikki


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

OK this is good shit from Bray


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG fake Cena chants

fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh shit, Bray going in on Nikki :ti


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Bray is amazing


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Plastic girlfriend


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Oh snap plastic girlfriend, Bray is going to make an appearance on Total Divas


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

"plastic" girlfriend


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

SHOTS FIRED!
PLASTIC GIRLFRIEND!
:cena


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bray Wyatt said plastic girlfriend


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena saying he's afraid of Bray should put heat on the Wyatts hopefully


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lol plastic girlfriend

shots fired.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Bray will eventually realize the error of his ways and join the Cenation. :cena3


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Bray is brilliant


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Swear every feud Cena has been in he delivers that exact same promo, he did it with the Nexus, the Shield, every sodding time.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wyatt looks better in Cena's gear than Cena does


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat promo by Bray :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Plastic Girlfriend, doe. :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

From WWECreativeHumor
There's nothing scarier than a grown man wearing a JohnCena shirt

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

:bron


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shot at a Bella

Burial confirmed :lmao


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is phenomenal.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

bad ass wyatt promo. and the piped in cena chants were lame


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy fuck i'm pumped for Cena/Wyatts!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Plastic girlfriend epic


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: the match now so what will main event?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wait. What the hell is the main event??


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

"Plastic Girlfriend"


OH SHIT SHOTZ FIRED

SHOTZ
FUCKING
FIRED


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome promo from Wyatt as always.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Wyatt is awesome.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bryan vs Orton isn't the main event?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WYATT DA MIC GAWD


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wyatt's going over.

Why isn't that match man event?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:wyatt with another amazing promo.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Are we having the main event already?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boring. Where's Undertaker?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki: "Oh my GOSH!"


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Bray is RAW


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Cena on Scooby Doo.

My god.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Wyatt just absolutely obliterated the mic

Good promo by John, but godlike promo from Bray


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatt getting John Cena over as a babyface


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Shot at bella hahahahahaha


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker/Brock segment will be the main event?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cena with hitting us with a GOAT promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Meanwhile...


hahaha :lol :lol :lol :lol

He's next :bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Wait. What the hell is the main event??


Triple H winning the title and getting the right to pose with Hogan. :trips3

Yeah it's happening tonight.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

cena dont care about that rat unlike that fucking goof simp daniel bryan, he didnt even get the one with the tits


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikki Bella is mad plastic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Cena. The only time I really even enjoyed him was vs CM Punk because I felt Punk brought the best out of Cena.

I was happy with this exchange. It took all the gimmicks seriously. It sold the story being told here and it sets up WM well. Bray put almost the entire crowd on Cena's side. No one has really been able to do that for awhile now.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Could listen to Bray speak all day, so much intrigue.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Main event is the Bryan/HHH Promo


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cena vs Scooby Doo is the main event, probably.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Your_Solution said:


> Wyatt just absolutely obliterated the mic
> 
> Good promo by John, but godlike promo from Bray


QFT


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

#FollowTheCenation


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

pft. DB orton now so dave can leave early.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I get to see Arnold live next week lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that was probably the best promo Cena has done in months. 


Bray still spewing gold, no surprise there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> OMG fake Cena chants
> 
> fpalm


How do you know those were fake?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Waiting for Godzilla to appear on RAW


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swoggle about to put another notch in ..well he is aiming high


over dinner sometime. “@RealPaigeWWE: @wwehornswoggle needs to teach me the secret to silky shiny hair. #WWE #RAW”


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan/ Orton to go 120 minutes?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I need me some screenshots of Wyatt in Cena's merch NOW :HHH


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought that was a good segment. Makes the match feel more unique.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Great segment, both Cena and Bray knocked it out of the park


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Krinkles said:


> How do you know those were fake?


He doesn't. :lel

Tbh, those chants sounded legit. And didn't sound like the usual ''Cena chants'' that are piped in.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

hazuki said:


> Wait. What the hell is the main event??


My guess at the moment is TAKER


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good thing Orton/Bryan is next because I gotta get some sleep afterwards.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Bryan/ Orton to go 120 minutes?


DAT 2 hour Ironman match! rton2 :bryan


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The feud became a bit more personal in my opinion with that shot to Nikki


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Plastic girlfriend" is very chantable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Clique said:


> My guess at the moment is TAKER


Is Brock there? Otherwise I'd think it would be HHH/Bryan face-to-face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Night_Vercetti said:


> Undertaker/Brock segment will be the main event?


Yea...I bet Brock lays out Taker tonight.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Bray on the micaaaaaaa amazingaaa blaack preacher aaaaaaa


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Bryan/Orton now? Well, OK?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Get rid of the two titles


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

at this time? ...this makes me think this will be a setup for a different main event..tag match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Wow, Cena actually put Bray over. Good promo here... Pretty fun RAW in general.


that's the only thing he'll be putting over.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> Waiting for Godzilla to appear on RAW


Now THAT is a guest host I would love to see!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tomás Hewitt ‏@Toss_Hewitt 7 Min.

John using a marriage analogy How Ironic eh Nikki @nicoleandbri #RAW

The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2 Min.

“@Toss_Hewitt: John using a marriage analogy How Ironic eh Nikki @nicoleandbri #RAW” Couldn't agree more 

oh no


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please say we get coked up Orton.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Get rid of the two titles


Then it will be the Vacant Championship.:troll


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Cena with hitting us with a GOAT promo


Amazing promo by GOAT Cena

Even more amazing Promo by GOAT Wyatt.


:mark: :mark: they're going to steal the show. I'm hyped.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Then it will be the Vacant Championship.


fpalm


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DAT #YESMovement :bryan3 :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

batista getting boreton his only reaction in like 8 months

best heel in the business


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The sound of a WM main event consisting of Orton, Trips and Batista stinks to high heaven


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Am i the only person who thought Cena's promo was lousy as always?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck the WWE app, why the fuck do they need my location to a few meters? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Best promo Big Dave has ever done.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The only good thing about DB atm is his ring work, his theme, look, everything else is utter shite


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Those YES CHANTS!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did i miss anything good? Just tuned in, why are Orton and Bryan even wrestling?


----------



## ASH_03 (Nov 25, 2008)

Bray Wyatt is unbelievable on the mic!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Krinkles said:


> How do you know those were fake?


This. The crowd got more behind Cena before Bray came on the titantron.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Now THAT is a guest host I would love to see!


Like Godzilla has a chance against Cena


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bella's response...

https://twitter.com/nicoleandbri/status/445729780269203456


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even JBL is tuning out King.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Michael Cole attempting to tie in the storyline ...

He should mention how Big Show replaced Bryan for a little bit in the middle of those 8 months.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

DB looks so tiny tonight


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Am i the only person who thought Cena's promo was lousy as always?


Ofcourse not


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Best promo Big Dave has ever done.*


Which one?

The one where he said "I should have never returned!" (Y) (Y)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Did i miss anything good? Just tuned in, why are Orton and Bryan even wrestling?


opening segment involved HHH, Batista and Orton (pretty great one, btw) - Orton wanted to show HHH that he doesn't fear Bryan and wanted a NO DQ match against him. Later durign that segment, HHH got pissed off at Batista / Orton and said that he'll join the main event if he wins against Bryan earlier.

The Real Americans also beat The Usos clean and there was a rather uninteresting match between Sheamus and Titus O'Neill (both Sheamus and Christian are in the Battle Royale at WM).


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Did i miss anything good? Just tuned in, why are Orton and Bryan even wrestling?


If HHH defeats Bryan at Mania, then HHH will be in the Orton/Batista match. Batista said he shouldn't have come back and walked out. Christian owned JBL on commentary. Orton wanted to face Bryan, so HHH gave him the match. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Good lord this commentary makes me wanna mute the tv


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

WE GOT A FLYING GOAT, MAGGLE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is over as fuck


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just sit Lawler in the corner, turn off his mic but don't tell him, give him a bottle of geritol and let him mutter to himself for 3 hours.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao Randy on coke


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Orton :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Best promo Big Dave has ever done.*


na not really. That one against cena on raw in 2010 was his best


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ORTON!*

:clap


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Orton holy shit :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The kendo stick makes its return


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

lmao the fuck is orton talking about...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Orton going at the timekeeper


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: mad Orton.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"There is no bell to ring!" Orton :lmao that was awesome


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Orton is the man. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*VIPER :mark:*


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Classic. :ti


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao I love Orton sometimes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT BOI ORTON rton2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton. :lmao

There's no bell to ring! rton2


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Randy with more inner anger than Alan Pardew.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually MARKED out for ORTON just now...with the "RING THE BELL, YOU CANT, its NO DQ!!!!!!"


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Who was orton talking to? lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Orton is great


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao Orton.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"There's no bell to ring" lmaooooo


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I love when Orton loses his mind at fans


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Orton owning a fan, that was awesome


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

THERE'S NO BELL TO RING!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, Randy's clearly found his stash tonight


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lmaooooo orton is awesome


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

The fuck has Orton been smoking


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why is Orton going in on the timekeeper?


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Orton yelling at the bell guy :lmao

Edit: Oh! It's timekeeper? oops..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone has lit a fire under Orton's ass tonight. Good promo in beginning and this verbal abuse on crowd...I'm liking it.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

THERE'S NO BELL TO RING


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The commentary fucking sucks ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton being awesome as usual. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton's once every 3 or 4 weeks when he's actually entertaining


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

THERE'S NO BELL TO RINNNGUH rton2


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> This. The crowd got more behind Cena before Bray came on the titantron.


The "piped in conspiracy idiots" come into the thread every Monday for whenever Cena gets a reaction (never mind the fact that he's still extremely popular and does out pop Daniel "Most over Man Ever" Bryan in house show appearances. This according to numerous first hand reports). But I mean, I don't see why any of us bother trying to convince them. Complete retards.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Orton going crazy :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Orton is so great when someone is pushing him.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol. Orton's random freak outs and rapping to himself have been pretty hilarious the past month or so.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Did Bryan got hurt? That suplex was too risky...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> :lmao *Randy on* *coke*


His hyperness is amazing when he's on coke..when he's high he's fucking epic!!!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)

I wonder if Batista will come back tonight?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

They should let Orton become the sadistic insane heel he was years ago


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Orton had me in tears lmao.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Ending said:


> The commentary fucking sucks ass.


You just noticed


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lmao brilliance from Orton.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I love Orton when he's unscripted.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Still have no idea (or desire to really I guess) who the fuck this Chrissy is and what he knows :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *VIPER :mark:*


*"THERE IS NO BELL TO RIIIIING!!!!!"*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton :ti :clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*THERE'S NO BELL TO RING :banderas*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Like Godzilla has a chance against Cena



Godzilla uses "Fire Breath - Destroy City!"

Cena kicks out at 2.

"I can't believe it! The biggest heart ever!" :cole3

"Watch your big mouth, you tall green reptilian poop head! Looks like someone needs an...

ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT!"

1-2-3

"THE GOAT!!!" :selfie


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Coked up Orton is the best Orton


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Slam City, Scooby Doo and lego WWE? Can't they advertise this on Saturday show? Please?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> Did Bryan got hurt? That suplex was too risky...


We only hope


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Commentary sucks. This is a no dq match between rivals that have faced each other multiple times in the past 8 months. They should e going crazy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well Mr Stackdown Voice Man.. You want to know how it's going to end with Cena in the ring?
Spoiler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Still have no idea (or desire to really I guess) who the fuck this Chrissy is and what he knows :lol


Apparently it ain't pleasing a woman.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 7 Min.

Plastic?! Wow. Thanks for noticing @WWEBrayWyatt #RAW @WWE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

For some bizarre reason i'm supporting Orton


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Ending said:


> The commentary fucking sucks ass.


Like that's surprising.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ouch. That spot hurt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sick move by Orton


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Orton is gold tonight :lmao keep him on the coke forever


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton usually always does well in these types of matches.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> For some bizarre reason i'm supporting Orton


(Y) He won't let you down.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Orton right now, though. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who has ever enjoyed a Kendo stick?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Ouch. That spot hurt.


yep, for those of us who have bad backs. I'm betting you do too. 

Lost my eye at the age of 3 to a nail going through it, I cringe at a simple thumb to the eye.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Orton is on fire tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else Hoping Orton Retains at Mania now?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trolling the crowd again :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

always love it when heels mock the Yes chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All we need now is Orton freestyle rapping again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Who has ever enjoyed a Kendo stick?


Jack be nimble, jack be quick, jack got hit with a fucking Kendo Stick.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Dem Yes chants.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Lost my eye at the age of 3 to a nail going through it


:|


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Orton is gold tonight :lmao keep him on the coke forever


:rko2 I don't do coke anymore.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Lost my eye at the age of 3 to a nail going through it, I cringe at a simple thumb to the eye.



Damn dude, I'm sorry to hear that... A nail? Fuckkkk. How did it happen if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving this match


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

daniel bryan is the worst peoples champion EVER

how the fuck did we go from the rock, diamond dallas page..........to daniel bryan


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Orton with that "We can talk about this" face.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kendo sticks lolls


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CM Punk to return at WM, help Triple h win the belt?

:hhh2

:vince5


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 7 Min.
> 
> Plastic?! Wow. Thanks for noticing @WWEBrayWyatt #RAW @WWE


They get legit butthurt over everything. So nothing new there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Daniel Bryan Mick Foley 2.0?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This crowd rules


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Super Orton...


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Does the Daniel Bryan heavy breathing thing bother anyone else?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Best said:


> Damn dude, I'm sorry to hear that... A nail? Fuckkkk. How did it happen if you don't mind me asking?


playing football with uncle. Ball rolled under a board sticking out of the side of a barn. It had a nail through it. My uncle called to me, I looked up and the nail went through the pupil.

40 years ago. I'm 43 now.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This match is damn good so far.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> Does the Daniel Bryan heavy breathing thing bother anyone else?


After living through Kane with his original mask. This is nothing.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Who has ever enjoyed a Kendo stick?


Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Anyone else Hoping Orton Retains at Mania now?


Nah.

Just because he's being a great heel every once in a while and barking at the crowd doesn't mean he should keep the title, in my opinion. I loved that they added an optional stipulation where if HHH wins, he's added, 'cause it adds more possibility that Bryan is not going to have his moment and win the title/matches (which I believe is going to happen, no matter what they do, I think Bryan is going to win at WM, in both matches).


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton is gold in this match


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> CM Punk to return at WM, help Triple h win the belt?
> 
> :hhh2
> 
> :vince5


YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Is Daniel Bryan Mick Foley 2.0?


What's the resemblence?




checkcola said:


> This crowd rules


Indeed!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is really fun match


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm very late. What did I miss?


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

fucking pussy ran away


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Anyone else Hoping Orton Retains at Mania now?


I really have no problem with whoever the winner will be, but.....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is he really knocked out Cole? :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

BRYAN GOING HAM :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Bryan chokes him with a tie.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Worst beating I seen with the Kendo stick in WWE was Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Punk costed Bryan the match at Mania i'd kinda mark out lol...but it be still kinda upsetting


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hi guys, I'm very late. What did I miss?


A lot.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Decent match. Sad they are fighting now, and maybe again at Wrestlemania. So excessive.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This match is pretty good.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BIG DAVE RETURNS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Batista has the shittiest spear ever


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

That was an enjoyable match.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> A lot.


Something important? :O


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol the ending

Orton gets pinned after a fucking Spear?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Batista with that Spear


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Actual conversation with my gf:

Me: "Lackadaisical? Lawler knows a word with that many syllables?"

Her: "You don't think he knows Statutory?"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck Batista


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

That's it Bryan won't win the title


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Great job, Batista. You cost Randy a win!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DB wins :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB pinning or ton doesnt look good for him winning the title at WM


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So much no selling from Bryan. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The crowd doesn't look that enthused.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Batista :mark:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

does orton ever win lol


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

AHAHAHAAHA

batista even had to win the b+ his match for him, if you think that guy is championship material youre high


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bryan keep getting the better of Batista and Orton he not winning at Mania


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Batista was likely lost and just asking for directions.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The SkinnyJeansBomb!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan pins Orton for like the 10th time :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Once again, the better wrestler won. Being Bryan's bitch makes Boreton actually entertaining.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

finally the wm30 main event angle is getting interesting


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Chekhov's Departure? If a character is shown leaving, the character will come back.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Batista almost ripped his jeans


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

His jeans were too tight to do the bomb


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Batista has hit two moves get him some oxygen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a good match, after the first couple stinkers Orton and Bryan have great chemistry.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wanted to see Batista rip his pants from that powerbomb to be honest


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL fans chanting ONE MORE TIME for BATISTA!!! :mark:


----------



## HOFer Pete Gas (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm glad WMXXX is only $10


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Surprised that the jeans didn't rip.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Losing to a spear...


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

They have seriously revived WM, this HHH/Orton/Batista/Bryan feud is epic


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Reigns uses a spear Batista uses something that looks like more like a shoulder tackle to the stomach


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Batista gonna injure himself legit with a bomb.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here comes Botox Batista


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

He actually did a Batista bomb that time. Must be wearing looser jeans.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Predictable. Fun match regardless.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He can do a Sit down Powerbomb in Skinny Jeans


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

damn this raw has been pretty good.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Gutwrench said:


> Does the Daniel Bryan heavy breathing thing bother anyone else?


If you mean the thing he does after the comeback stuff, not really. It's no different than Christian hitting the mat & clapping his hands, and what Orton does sometimes to hype the crowd up. Plus, I think he's just getting really into it when he does that.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

They're trying to get the crowd on Batista's side lol.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

BarneyArmy said:


>


she got a tattoo on her pussy?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok WWE, well played, you've somehow made this interesting.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Batista vs Orton: the battle between two men who look like people threw up on their arms.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H in WM main event doesn't make sense. 
Bryan must advance surely?

Right?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Spear was decent tbh.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Reigns uses a spear Batista uses something that looks like more like a shoulder tackle to the stomach


That's exactly what it is


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

WWE Network plug :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Everyone was hoping for.....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> If you mean the thing he does after the comeback stuff, not really. It's no different than Christian hitting the mat & clapping his hands, and what Orton does sometimes to hype the crowd up. Plus, I think he's just getting really into it when he does that.


hes hulking up lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Something important? :O



Excellent match with Bryan/Orton. A pretty good Wyatt promo on Cena. Seeds of HHH going over Bryan and inserting him into the 3x Threat match @ WM. Sheamus squashed Titus. A few App/Network tutorials. Slam City promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not more fucking instructions. fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm

Why do they always need to do this shit?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

WWE need to add skinny jeans under Batista's merchandise items. :vince$


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Silencer said:


> He actually did a Batista bomb that time. Must be wearing looser jeans.


Wouldn't you like to know. unk2


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

MR T!!!!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> playing football with uncle. Ball rolled under a board sticking out of the side of a barn. It had a nail through it. My uncle called to me, I looked up and the nail went through the pupil.
> 
> 40 years ago. I'm 43 now.


Shit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry with dat' win!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why Vince why


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Wanted to see *Batista rip his pants* from that powerbomb to be honest


I'd laugh :lol :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Batista has the most pathetic spear I've ever seen.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I really don't know how I'd ever be able to follow wrestling if it wasn't for these handy tutorials.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Your champion should not be eating pins at least 2 months before Wrestlemania

At what point did they forget how to book?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck sake King


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

moss said:


> she got a tattoo on her pussy?


I take it you failed biology and/or human anatomy?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


>


Seriously his reaction is priceless lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

moss said:


> she got a tattoo on her pussy?


Shes had one there for quite some time, do you even watch Total Divas jeeeeez


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is cringe worthy


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Poor King....


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone else see the Mr. T Hall of Fame announcement on the screen?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really nice of Zumiez to provide Batista with a pair of skinny jeans durable enough to withstand the sheer power of the Batista Bomb.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They should have a late night for WWE where they show the adult films that the former divas were on. Great way to resign Mickie..


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

King botching the Network


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Prediction. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan ends in no contest leading to a fatal four way for the title.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Not gonna lie, I'm actually enjoying this title picture heading into Mania now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


>


:rko2

What in the foul fuck?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

King :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Heyman

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista about to explode out of them skinny jeans!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HOW HOW HOW are they botching a Network spot? they do 27 of them a night!
:selfie


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul Heyman having to do the heavy lifting for dem part timers


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

That was the most entertaining Orton has been in quite some time.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

It's funny how quiet JBL been since he f'd up on twitter and everybody knows he's Cranky Vince now. :ti


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Heyman up next!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What's the main event :/


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL KING! THE WRONG GUY TO SHOW TECHNOLOGY LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why are they having the old man do the ipad tutorial for the WWE Network?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Lawler doesnt know how to use an ipad...that pissed my soul off


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Wouldn't you like to know. unk2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Lawler doesnt know how to use an ipad...that pissed my soul off


:lawler


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hogan vs Lawler in a Botched Network Match


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

To be fair, this has been a pretty solid show. But with Heyman next what the hell is main eventing!?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> What's the main event :/


Bryan/Triple H promo... expect a lot of lame filler as cool down buffer before it


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gutwrench said:


> That was the most entertaining Orton has been in quite some time.


He has been this good for about five months now.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> What's the main event :/


I'm guessing its the HHH/Bryan segment


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

AyrshireBlue said:


> To be fair, this has been a pretty solid show. But with Heyman next what the hell is main eventing!?


HHH confronting Bryan I guess


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Batista about to explode out of them skinny jeans!


I genuinely fucking hope not


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWF.com , GET ON OR GET THE FUCK OFF!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> hes hulking up lol.


That sounds pretty familiar, BROTHERRRR!!!


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

The wwe universe and society as a whole are to blame for skinny jeans.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Network plug - best segment on RAW every week. Something ALWAYS go wrong


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Does WWE Network work for those of us in UK? Anyone tried?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


>


Orton did not like that , she look like a teen but the mother right there


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

~Eazy~ said:


> It's funny how quiet JBL been since he f'd up on twitter and everybody knows he's Cranky Vince now. :ti


What happened?


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Paul Heyman having to do the heavy lifting for dem part timers


This feud is essentially Heyman feuding with himself. This'll be his promo "Undertaker is awesome for all these reasons. All hail the streak!" Then "Brock Lesner will conquer, all hail the beast!" He's essentially the advocate for both sides.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

AyrshireBlue said:


> To be fair, this has been a pretty solid show. But with Heyman next what the hell is main eventing!?


HHH face to face promo on bryan


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> To be fair, this has been a pretty solid show. But with Heyman next what the hell is main eventing!?


Probably Shield. Best thing going currently


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paul!!


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> He has been this good for about five months now.


This may be true, but he was especially on fire tonight.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish Paul Heyman used the old ECW music as his entrance music.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Did he get a haircut?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Mr Dangerously.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk shoot :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman preaching!


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

If no Brock Lesnar and Undertaker....how you gonna build a promo...come on WWE...:no:

The walrus is going to be the whole Promo. :sad:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


That's hot


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This build is shit. Brock isn't even on the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If I was ever convicted of murder and needed someone to get me off of Death Row, it'd be Paul Heyman.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

oh for fuck sake now a boring ass undertaker streak video


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Alicenchains said:


> Did he get a haircut?


Yep. Lost the ponytail.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"LADIES AND GENTLEMEN... PAUL HEYMAN"

Then

"My name is Paul Heyman..."

Reassuring, because I thought it may have been Daffy Duck or some shit. I know how Justin Roberts can play a fool sometimes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Dean Ambrose is a lucky boy.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

No matter how hard they try you can't convince people Brock has a chance.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This promo.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Silly Renee Young...that one is for the kids


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:bosh2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Tundra1988 said:


> If no Brock Lesnar and Undertaker....how you gonna build a promo...come on WWE...:no:
> 
> The walrus is going to be the whole Promo. :sad:


Heyman can build a whole feud/promo on his own.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

To be Fair Shawn didn't get a chance to do anything after this


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> This build is shit. Brock isn't even on the show.


Amen. WWE doesnt even know how to make/build a proper promo....bring back the writers from the AE...those promos used to give me damn chills.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

THIS PROMO HOLY SHIT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

British narrator :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Brock vs Undertaker get a plum WM spot when neither could be bothered to show up and build the match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Um, not nitpicking, but doesn't unmerciless basically mean merciful? Bit of a botch with that video there


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No CM Punk :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see Lesnar vs. Undertaker.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So they completely blacklist Punk? :lol

How bitter.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Unmerciless??? How in the hell do you let something like that get through to an aired segment? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Holy Fuckoly!!! When was this? That pose..that babe!!! <3 <3 

     :| :| :|:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

William Jennings Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I still wonder if Brock would ever go nutty and just legit put Taker in a submission hold to make him tap. I would LOL


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

No Punk highlights, first thing I noticed from all of that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Punk's presence being minimized in that video package.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ Punk's presence being minimized in that video package.


He wasn't even in the video lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

When in doubt use hype video packages to build a match. Kudos to WWE for usually doing a fantastic job with these :clap

I like the story of these WrestleMania battles every year are wearing Undertaker's body down and Lesnar, THE BEAST, is here to domolish what is left after 21 wars.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The WM30 match graphics look shit


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

.......that's it??


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

That Renee Picture is pretty gross tbh


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Didnt see the Heyman promo because of sky sport was showing commercials  wtf


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Trips is whipped as fuck.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wwe sources need to leak how there is worry Brock will go into business for himself and shoot on Undertaker or something. There is zero drama to this match - literally none.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RESPECT MAH AUTHORITAH!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stephanie knows what it's like to be a man?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Stephanie just admitted to being a man!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Stephanie McMilf


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Shut the hell up Steph


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Step to cost HHH the DB match at WM


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Steph be a he-she


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh shit. STEPH SHOWING SOME HOSTILITY TO HUNTER


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a shit build for Taker at Mania this year... and I loved how they completely carved Punk out of the last few years promo for the streak XD


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

stephanie is a kunt


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is interesting... Triple H kind of set apart from the McMahons here, Steph laying it out how he's not thinking clearly


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Trips is whipped as fuck.


And I don't blame him.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Steph burying HHH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BookingBad said:


> He wasn't even in the video lol


Not completely sure but wasn't there a quick shot of the WM29 match? Pretty sure they showed a quick clip of every WM match Taker has had.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

HHH gonna overcome them odds


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Daaaamn HHH in the doghouse


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph is the ultimate heel.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

HHH is Steph's bitch

good thing she likes anal

you know he loves having anal sex with her


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips is on the pull out couch tonight


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, the matches haven't gotten "harder" because it has made for a better match. 

:trips3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If I had a wife like Steph nagging at me I'd stay on the road every damn day of the year.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

"Or do you have to ask your wife permisssion first...?"


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

If they ran a divorce angle...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dr. Jones said:


> Your champion should not be eating pins at least 2 months before Wrestlemania
> 
> At what point did they forget how to book?


watching too much tna does that


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that was awkward


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking better not be jobbing to Santino again!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Here comes the FILLER hour.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

HHH is in for some angry sex later.Lucky bastard.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder how Steph is in bed.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

they got a pic of like 2 people doing that dumb fanginoing shit, he's so unover


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I think something big is happening in the main event.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL HHH HAS BEEN OFFICIALLY WHIPPED!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, we know who wears the pants in that relationship


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I sort of want Triple H to win at wrestlemania just to see this website explode.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please no Emma and Santino horseshit....fpalm


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

God HHH is Gonna walk out of Mania the Champ isn't he....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Possible Tension?

I liked that segment..Stephanie did well in that promo!! (Y) (Y)

Off topic..but Summer's legs are amazing!!! Hot...

Remember when people were all doing the "FANDANGOING" and now...nothing ?? :lol :lol


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> HHH is Steph's bitch
> 
> good thing she likes anal
> 
> you know he loves having anal sex with her


HHH also likes receiving anal Steph admitted it on stern.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Summer Rae needs to gain like 15 lbs. Not even kidding. She's gotten way to skinny in the past month. Too damn tan too, jesum crow.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Fandango versus Goldust! Wow!

I can not wait to see the antics. Tee hee..


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH should get his balls out of Steph's *cough* *wallet* *cough*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> good thing she likes anal
> 
> you know he loves having anal sex with her


......


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Oooh a further wrinkle - dissension between HHH and Stephanie! I love where this is all going. Really rounding into a compelling storyline IMO.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If the Battle Royal is in the pre-show will they change the prize to a statue of The Miz?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Poe7 said:


> Steph burying HHH


There was no burying there! WTF is it with that word here?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Mr. Pimpdango! :fandango


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Time for some shitter filler matches.

fuck this.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheesh Summer Rae..that forehead tells no lies.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

perro said:


> God HHH is Gonna walk out of Mania the Champ isn't he....


Imagine..he wins and beats Bryan right..the heat already he has...

And then he wins the title at Mania!!! 

Holy crap...it's a new WWE era in 2014...Time to play the game..

Again :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

theatb said:


> If they ran a divorce angle...


Not divorce but when Angle comes back they should do a crack in the marriage angle.

I think it would be great.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Steph and that casting couch look pretty good together, make it happen HHH.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If only Summer had a better face...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Please don't be against Santino again. Please do not be stupid enough to repeat it again.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

cpuguy18 said:


> HHH also likes receiving anal Steph admitted it on stern.


lol really? :|


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Fandangoldust?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I would mark out so badly if Hunter uses that as a prelude to his entrance at Wrestlemania or if it gets used in the promo for his match with Bryan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> There was no burying there! WTF is it with that word here?


Anyone who gains advantage in a promo, it is now seen as burying by some people on the net. All this story is, Triple H is losing it, before, he had plans and hit behind 'best for biz', now he's acting erratic. The logical heel is trying to reign in the chaotic heel.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Get Fagdust out of here.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lolGOLDUST GOAT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lawl


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Cody and Goldust are comedic filler now.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love me some Brotherhood, tag or singles.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Goldust. :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

MECCA1 said:


> Steph and that casting couch look pretty good together, make it happen HHH.


Or you know, that REGULAR couch for those out there not buried deep in porn.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> lol really? :|


yeah


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Goldust = Greatest IC of all time.


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

lmfaooo this entrance (Y)

only if goldust goes up to summer and blows that kiss haha


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Apparently King has two left feet.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So they aren't doing Cody/Goldust at WM30? Why the fuck not


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lawler thinks Summer Rae asked him to dance earlier.

:ti

Lawler, she's a little old for you, don't you think?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

GOAT-DUST!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Classic Goldy :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/17/14f*



JAROTO said:


> lol really? :|


You should watch Triple H's interview on Howard, funny as hell.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Good for you Goldust. You're selling your gimmick again. That's what made the character so great.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Goldust


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

even Fandango gets heat

I like the crowd


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This if given some time could be a pretty good matchup. Dango can go in the ring and Gdust is on a good role in the ring.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Goldust showing Fandango how to be a real creep


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Goldust is in the best shape of his life. I'm so glad he turned his life around. He's such a great wrestler and you gotta love the character!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Classic Goldust


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Goldust is awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Goldust = Greatest IC of all time.


My favorite is the other guy.....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol

RhodesForWHC, Your boy has two chicks now!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cody is just randomly holding Summer lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See now, if you have to do a dancing gimmick and match! This is Better!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I find Summer Rae, oddly attractive


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cody getting a chant, haha. He should hit that


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody3 MAH BOI :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally Summer and Fandango split?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Cody dropping her thirsty ass.

Can't blame him.


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cody's wife :gun:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cody's got swag!
He didn't learn that from daddy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao summer firting with cody.

this raw has been great.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Orton and Bryan delivered again tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABrown said:


> :ti Cody dropping her thirsty ass.
> 
> Can't blame him.


Probably blinded by the shine off that fivehead.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Thirsty..... She thirsty.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you feel the Road To Wrestlemania with this match? :vince5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Probably blinded by the shine off that fivehead.


:ti


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Goldust is older than Batista and move so much better


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That was a weird hurrican-rana.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn that was ugly.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Remember when Cody was gonna nail kaitlyn too? Dude has probably plowed out the entire divas roster while his brother gives handjobs to all the men who are willing to let his greasy hands work their knob. You know - Darren Young, Orlando Jordan, and Batista


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Goldust eye busted


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Can you feel the Road To Wrestlemania with this match? :vince5


Yes...most of the ROAD TO MANIA = This Match!! :lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao at that botch


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

BOTCHdango.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:allen1 prime botchmania footage


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BLEED FOR GOLDIE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DAMN!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thirsty..... She thirsty.



Well, there are probably a lot of drinks specials going on tonight... It is St Patty's day after all.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Goldust being Goldust


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shit Goldust is pissed


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Goldust is pissed at something


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Goldust is older than Batista and move so much better


Back to trying to make it in the MMA.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Goldust looked legit pissed there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See now, that is the way you would have had a nice fun match, It was going that way till the end. but looks like it went a little wrong


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I missed the botch. What did Fandango do? Gaydust looked legit pissed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Goldust is hurt. Hopefully it's just the head, and not a shoulder - looked like the mistimed finisher spot had Goldie having to try and lift a dead weight (ie non jumping/aiding) Fandango...


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Goldust mad, coz he knows he gonna be in botchamania 247..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

My stream just die! What happens?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldust is probably hurt he nearly killed himself with that rana lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone needs to tell D-Bry to get all those divas off his bus.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Goldust is pissed at something


Fandumbo must have botched badly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Slider575 said:


> Goldust is older than Batista and move so much better


Goldust is actually 3 months younger than Batista. Goldust was born April 1969


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Shit Goldust is pissed


What did he do? Went onto here once he pinned Fandango...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

well that's a first in my entire life..

you come back from commercial, just to go back to commercial right away

i repeat:

you come back from the commercial, and IMMEDIATELY go back to commercial

:no:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

No need to Dust to be mad at a little botch.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That looked legit painful, you could tell he was in pain afterwards. Hope he doesn't get injured after all the time it took for him to get back


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Goldust pissed at fndango. Dango botched couple of time and hurt goldie


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Goldust hurt himself in that match


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Goldust looked legit pissed there.


Yeah he about broke his neck because Fandango was out of position.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista 'spear'


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> I missed the botch. What did Fandango do? Gaydust looked legit pissed.


Fuck off with the gay comments!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Batista 'spear'


:lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> HHH is Steph's bitch
> 
> good thing she likes anal
> 
> you know he loves having anal sex with her


that was just steph trolling


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Goldust is actually 3 months younger than Batista. Goldust was born April 1969


What really? Huh my bad then I could of sworn Goldust had a year or two on him


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Batista 'spear'


The referee's reaction is so priceless. lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Batista 'spear'


It's more of a hug than a tackle :lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It looked to me like Goldust hurt himself. Then Fandango went with the suplex, but Goldust tried to avoid it to stop getting more hurt. But Fandango didn't care and did it anyway.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

The Undertaker's gonna be on Main Event? Of all shows?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, pulling out all the stops for Main Event


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Batista 'spear'


That actually looks similar to how Edge used to land towards the end of his career, I am not sure why he stopped going straight on maybe it was something to do with his neck. Either way Edge still looked better than that


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is Undertaker going to be on that jobber show?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Undertaker on Main Event!?

:|


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Undertaker on Main Even, I'm watching :HHH2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Undertaker taking Main Event to new heights :mark: :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, an actual reason to watch Main Event.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Apex Predator said:


> The referee's reaction is so priceless. lol


Lil Naitch sells better than most of the active roster


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is where RAW would usually end, but yes, Vince, lets drag this shit on!! fpalm


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

God I love that Undertaker theme (the very first one he used at Survivor Series 90), wish he would use it again for this WrestleMania at least!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I love how they acknowledged Kane is Taker's brother :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

pipboy1995 said:


> Fuck off with the gay comments!


Yeah. Uh, I thought the guy was just having a laugh at the gimmick but it's been like every post he makes some sort of gay reference. Something behind that.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can they just call him Kane? Corporate Kane sounds silly.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JBL IS THE CRANKY VINCE :lmao :lmao









The tweet from cranky's vince account was deleted..


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow can we even get Main Event in the UK?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Undertaker on Main Event? They must be wanting to get as many people to watch On the network as possible before Wrestlemania, to make sure they'll be ready.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Oh don't tell me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please fire Jerry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh god they're actually doing this.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shield to be ordered to take out Lawler? Will refuse and set up Kane vs Reigns at WM


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane/Jerry feud incoming


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

C'mon...Don't let Lawler get involved in this storyline...fpalm...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ugh not trying to see Lawler get killed right now :StephenA


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

KING SET IT UP!! HAHAHAHHHA


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

... :lmao


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Wow, pulling out all the stops for Main Event


Now that's what I call innovation brother.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This was pretty adorable.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This asshole has lit people on fire, buried people, and electrocuted someones testicles, and HE is talking about safety? 

It's so fucking strange seeing him in this role. He's suited for the role from a speaking point of view, but not in a kayfabe one.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fire him Kane. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Undertaker on Main Even, I'm watching :HHH2


I'll just wait for a YouTube upload. lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao JBL


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol Jerry.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

JamesK said:


> JBL IS THE CRANKY VINCE :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jerry Lawler? Why??


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shield face turn :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Dean Ambrose is a lucky boy.


Isn't her boyfriend outside of WWE, though? :lol


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wouldn't want JBL by myside in a fight - GOOD LUCK KING :jbl


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol at JBL "Good luck, King!"


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> That actually looks similar to how Edge used to land towards the end of his career, I am not sure why he stopped going straight on maybe it was something to do with his neck. Either way Edge still looked better than that


I want to call it a "blast" or something,it's not bad,just different


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

JBL: "Good luck King!!!" :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> C'mon...Don't let Lawler get involved in this storyline...fpalm...


Hey if this is a retirement storyline I say full steam ahead.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield to save Jerry, get a huge babyface pop


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Shield is turning face very soon.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn do you want to give King another Heart Attack? :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're wasting the Shield on this fat fucker?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't kill King live on air!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Shield to turn face in this segment! :mark:


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Incoming heart attack.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JBL totally throwing King under the bus.:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Shield runs commentary now


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JamesK said:


> JBL IS THE CRANKY VINCE :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

It's anal bleeding time!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Super face turn incoming.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Damn do you want to give King another Heart Attack? :lmao


I was thinking the same thing :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No way Vince lets Lawler take a real bump.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

What am I watching


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Good Lord this is retarded :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> They're wasting the Shield on this fat fucker?


They'll get the babyface rub when they attack Kane


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sign guy is there!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

JamesK said:


> JBL IS THE CRANKY VINCE :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

King, the leader of the shield. It makes sense ya know.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jerry going to get fucked up :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe Kane will not be next week. :lawler


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jerry Lawler looks scared


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wht the hell is going on with this segment


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

finalnight said:


> No way Vince lets Lawler take a real bump.


Never doubt Vince. He very well may allow that.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punk to make the save :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this is almost exactly like the storyline the new writer said he would use to turn the shield, except with Knae instead of Trips


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shield face turn complete....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, Shield going babyface


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Kane.

RUN!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Shield face turn!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The Shield must be tweeners


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well... Good Luck, Kane.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is fucking awesome!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Predictable as fuck.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

:jbl GOOD LUCK KANE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Shield's creeping ever closer to dat face turn.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Oh snap they "turned"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"We've known each other for a long time, Jerry." Shout out to Issac Yankem, D.D.S.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Official face turn is official.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dat face turn


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane would have eaten these 3 nerds for breakfast back in the day.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MARKING FOR A SHIELD FACE TURN HELL YEAH


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Shield is face now?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I have vision impairment and saw that coming too.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It is me, or Seth Rollins have been lately the focus of the Shield?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

There it is. Shield face turn.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lawler's been the higher power the whole time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Masked Kane used to take on three guys like it was nothing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Corporate Kane is kind of a pussy.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ahhhh Just like the old days but you had a mask on


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shield face turn! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shield turning face. :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Seth... very cool


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Now that's how you hit a spear


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope we get a Shield/Evolution match.


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Damn satellite went down...whats happening, looked like Reigns was about to spear kane


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess WWE got nervous about Reigns's single push.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

OK, that was worth it.

Shield is awesome. (Y)


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love this team! Don't split up!


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

There are no more faces and no more heels


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

They turned face?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why are people thinking they're a face now? :lol

They're tweeners, currently.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Hounds of Justice are lap dogs no more! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Seth Rollins is awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

worst face turn since miz

WTF was that


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Now that is how you deliver a fucking spear


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please don't make them full-on faces, make them tweeners. Ambrose is wasted as a face.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kane and Harper and Rowan vs The Shield at WM? Or Kane vs Reigns singles, or Kane/nAo vs Shield or Kane/Ascension vs Shield?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Want happened to the monster Kane? BS


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I guess WWE got nervous about Reigns's single push.


He ain't ready and fans love the Shield, you can always pull a Dean turn back heel move later on


----------



## Noted (Mar 6, 2007)

And the crowd goes mild...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Kane is such a bitch :ti


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

the scary part?

who controls the shield now

WHO CONTROLLING THE SHIELD NOW?! WHO GIVING THEM ORDERS HUH?!

oh shit


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What on earth do they have planned for the next hour?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SHIELD TRIGGER THE UPRISING. IN MONDAY NIGHT RAW, MEN SLAY DEMONS


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

FACE SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think tonight Shield officially are faces...or for sure tweeners...but it's looking like faces.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> The Shield is face now?


I don't think they are. Remember when they first came to the WWE? They were attacking anyone and everyone. I think they are just getting back to doing that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tundra1988 said:


> Damn *stream* went down...whats happening, looked like Reigns was about to spear kane


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please don't make them goody-two shoe faces, WWE.....I know you're going to...

Well, they were cool for a while at least.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kane and Harper and Rowan vs The Shield at WM? Or Kane vs Reigns singles, or Kane/nAo vs Shield or Kane/Ascension vs Shield?


Kane puts them in a triple threat to "test their unity".


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WHAT A SPEAR!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw has been excellent, color me surprised.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> the scary part?
> 
> who controls the shield now
> 
> ...


Someone with a unfinished beef with Kane..... CM PUNK!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They needed a good face run before Ambrose really turns on them. Let the people start to like them in order for those same people to legit hate Ambrose once it happens.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

TWEENER SHIELD!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane's Face is like Damn my keys were in my back pocket :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kane and Harper and Rowan vs The Shield at WM? Or Kane vs Reigns singles, or Kane/nAo vs Shield or Kane/Ascension vs Shield?


Or Kane going like "Fuck it, you will face each other at Wrestlemania".


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love that they're going face turn instead of splitting them. Plus the Dean heel turn will be epic.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Lawler's been the higher power the whole time.


LOL, good point. I had forgotten about that whole "who is The Shield working for?" speculation early in their run.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wish The Shield would just go rogue and attack anybody face or heel.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

onlytoview said:


> What on earth do they have planned for the next hour?


big e


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if Kane will use his authority to force them in to a triple threat match for the US title at WM30 to prove a point?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> the scary part?
> 
> *who controls the shield now*
> 
> ...


:hhh2


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice to see the Shield get a "face" run instead of splitting prematurely. But who will Kane team with to face them? Hopefully its some fresh faces because we've seen the Shield vs Kane before with roles reversed


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Fixed that for ya.


No, actually I have Direct TV sadly, and its raining here in Florida, it went down.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think this is Mr. Goode's first EVER face turn. Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose was always a heel


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Kane's revenge: Rollins vs. Ambrose vs. Reigns at Mania.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> LOL, good point. I had forgotten about that whole "who is The Shield working for?" speculation early in their run.


I thought they were working for Heyman as mercenaries?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Might be some truth to those Kane/Ascension vs Shield at Wrestlemania rumors. :hmm:


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Seriously. They are making Kane a total joke.

He used to be able to destroy 3-4 guys by himself.

Even when he took a hit, he still sat up.

Now, he can't take out 3 and is 'hurt' after a powerbomb.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They needed a good face run before Ambrose really turns on them. Let the people start to like them in order for those same people to legit hate Ambrose once it happens.


This ^


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Still not a fan of the WM30 Theme, just doesn't fit it in my opinion


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Someone with a unfinished beef with Kane..... CM PUNK!


You are quite the momentum killer


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, that was unexpected


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gaz0301 said:


> I wonder if Kane will use his authority to force them in to a triple threat match for the US title at WM30 to prove a point?


Don't think they're going to do two triple threat matches since one's the main event. Maybe Kane teams with the Wyatts since Harper & Rowan have nothing for WM and the enemy of my enemy is etc. etc.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking like no WM break up


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I really hope The Shield don't face Kane and the Ascension. They'll probably job.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> SHIELD TRIGGER THE UPRISING. IN MONDAY NIGHT RAW, MEN SLAY DEMONS


MEN SLAY DEMONS!

...or better yet, THE HOUNDS SLAY DEMONS!!

sho nuff (Y)


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I guess WWE got nervous about Reigns's single push.


Hunter has been very protective of the Shield's booking, if he thought the break-up would get lost in the shuffle, or creative did not have a good idea with what to do with them after Mania it is not suprising to see them do this.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JamesK said:


> JBL IS THE CRANKY VINCE :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And before anyone calls bullshit here is another pic 










I am expecting some explaining from JBL after the show :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Xiao said:


> Seriously. They are making Kane a total joke.
> 
> He used to be able to destroy 3-4 guys by himself.
> 
> ...


The Undertaker went on the shelf from that same move. 

Remember when Mark Henry wrecked Big Show? Remember when Lesnar wrecked Henry, then needed a chair to handle Big Show because he was overpowered? 

Dat WWE logic. But yeah, Kane is not the monster anymore, so this is how he's used now.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I thought they were working for Heyman as mercenaries?


Heyman payed them to help him the few times that they did yeah


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

People who are surprised obviously didnt watch Smackdown.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look it's Brie and plastic Barbie


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah fuck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The tits on Nikki my god


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brie and The Twins out for commentary


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A GROUP OF MERCENARIES DECIDES TO FIGHT AGAINST THE HIGHER POWER. 

THOSE WHO WOULD GIVE RISE TO OUTER HEAVEN

THEY BELIEVED THEY WERE CREATING A PARADISE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NAOMI!
Rocking dat eye patch like a boss bitch.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Naomi with the eye patch!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Total Divas bullshit up next


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Piss break.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Piss break.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Naomi back! I was missing that ass


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice to see Naomi return as a FACE. Tee hee...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Naomi! :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope JBL gets his shit pushed in by The Big Show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Naomi with a new dancing pirate gimmick I see.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that AJ pop


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Somebody call mah mama I'm about to get horny up in here


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The eye patch is an awesome look for Naomi.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Aj.

:mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Aj :Mark: :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, this match again...

Nice pop for AJ.

Edit: Naomi to pin AJ clean.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey look, a real life pirate is on RAW....oh wait, that's Naiomi


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Naomi is Back!!!! :dance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> The tits on Nikki my god


DAT ass on Naomi doe...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Divas tag match with the bellas on commentary. I'm struggling to fight sleep here, why does this to me WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> MEN SLAY DEMONS!
> 
> ...or better yet, THE HOUNDS SLAY DEMONS!!
> 
> sho nuff (Y)


THEY'RE GODDAMNED FOXHOUNDS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NAOMI back Tho!! :banderas


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

AJ about to lose as usual


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Do any of you find Tamina attractive? Cause I do!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slick Naomi! :jay2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

:AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer GOAT


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I hope JBL gets his shit pushed in by The Big Show


lol wtf where did this comes from.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi looking like Slick Rick with that eyepatch. :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I plan to keep an EYE on Naomi. Tee hee..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi with the eye patch :lenny


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Lack of depth perception will cost Naomi this match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope we see a segment between Kane and Bray where he asks him if he can "hire" Harper and Rowan for Wrestlemania. Kane definitely needs the mask back too.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Naomi got no depth perception, ready for them botches.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would punch the Bella Twins.

In the vagina.

With my penis.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't this dangerous to wrestle with a broken eye socket?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rocking dat eye patch and 20" Brazilian Body Wave


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

This ain't no face turn (yet).
Right now this is just a dispute between henchmen of the Authority.
The shield still are a band of mercenaries, just because they fuck around with another mercenary employed by the same boss doesn't automatically mean a face turn. They are tweening at best, wether they fully turn remains to be seen.

Ties in great with the whole "Authority is slowly crumbling, the empire is falling" arc though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Naomi with that eyepatch looks like she should be in a Prince video.

Cannot stand this commentary.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The eye patch is an awesome look for Naomi.


That eye patch does look awesome homie.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pissbreak title contenders. Or "Momentum killer title" contenders.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellas are so god damn awful on commentary.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Thirsty ass King....


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd personally like a AJ/Naomi sandwich


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Kane bringing The Ascension and his mask for wrestlemania to take on a face shield can be very interesting and something to look for


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tamina should be champion


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A little commercial in the match itself? This company :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Eye patch is very likely see through folks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice reactions for aj.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Texas loving some AJ!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron, Dat beautiful rack on AJ!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking rope blocked that snatch shot.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dat eyepatch is cool, adds some personality towards Naomi.. Dat Slick Rick style..

Now Cameron should use face paint under her left eye, biting that TLC chick and they'll have this "eye" thing goin.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

richyque said:


> Dat ass on cameron, Dat beautiful rack on AJ!


:ti


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Naomi with that gear and eye patch looks completely different, much better than that rediculous gold lipstick


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tamina taking her jacket off and throwing it at Cameron was pretty sweet. She should do it more often.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stad said:


> Bellas are so god damn awful


That's better.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Bellas got some 'splainin' to do for their boyfriends. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Their voices are hilarious :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That was the worst drop kick i've ever seen


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

He died on tv guys


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see Naomi back


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayum Naomi. Glad to see her back.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is she a pirate now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cameron's weave...:ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AJ fucking sucks! :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ taking another pin


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Naomi is putting Sin Cara to shame.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Eye patch is very likely see through folks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Women's Champion!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ :ti

Tattoo needs to just go to Chicago.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cameron's Dropkick is the worst I have ever see. Did Naomi says "Oh fuck"? :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Naomi with the one-eyed moonsault!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That fake-ass clapping by Nikki.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ losing clean again to an absolutely awful move...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Namoi is gonna win the title soon


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy shit, about time Naomi got a more respectful finisher...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goddamn Naomi is lookin delicious tonight.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol why do they keep making her lose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AJ jobs again. 

Dat bitterness towards Punk. :lol


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey AJ, you want Punk to be on Talking Dead again?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I cant believe AJ lost again..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao AJ jobbing again is a direct FU to Punk.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd love to see a 10-minute match between AJ and Naomi.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... Naomi isn't that smooth in the ring as I thought she would be. Aside from a few spots, she's quite bad.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> Is she a pirate now?


yep, they'll be bring back Jean Paul Lafitte and Naomi will be his valet.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Naomi didn't have to pull AJ in closer for that split-legged moonsault but nice execution nonetheless.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT ASS on Naomi bama4


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Chrome said:


> AJ jobs again.
> 
> Dat bitterness towards Punk. :lol


Its Naomi's return match. Of course, she was going over.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Neither Naomi or Cameron can seem to do a dropkick properly, they only hit the mark half the time


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

split incoming?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ vs Tamina


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What's the point of making AJ jobs every tag but wins every single?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, They copied TNA!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DIesel and HBK about to break up!


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

AJ vs Tamina!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Take that Punk! :vince2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tamina > AJ Lee

Deal with it


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Has there ever been a champion that has lost so many matches while being the champion as AJ. Another week, another pinfall defeat. What's the point of a title where the champion is so weak?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

And she takes the loss, again. :kobe7


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


> Lol why do they keep making her lose.


:kobe9 a Punk fan asking this question


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eeeehhh Tamina kick the fuck out her face please.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

:AJ

Arrive
Jobs
Leaves

:ajscream


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Naomi can outwrestle Cameron with one eye


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are they really going to keep AJ heel? :/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I see Big Lady Cool has had enough.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Still advertising that shitty last-gen game, WWE?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat heavy breathing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ABrown said:


> NAOMI back Tho!! :banderas


Post of the night right here ninja!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tamina face turn incoming


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like Tamina is going back into obscurity..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao WWE 2K14 sucks.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> AJ losing clean again to an absolutely awful move...


Nah that's not clean. AJ just doesn't bother kicking out in non title matches.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, i've been playing NBA 2k14, that's awesome graphics, WWE's graphics are horrendous.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> I'd love to see a 10-minute match between AJ and Naomi.


Me too that would be beyond dope. :dance


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MR T Hall of Fame>?!!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

richyque said:


> Dat ass on cameron, Dat beautiful rack on AJ!


What rack?! Ive seen old ladies with more boobs than AJ!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"Graphics are absolutely awesome!" :lawler

PS1 graphics more like it.

:ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> Has there ever been a champion that has lost so many matches while being the champion as AJ. Another week, another pinfall defeat. What's the point of a title where the champion is so weak?


Orton


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I pity the FOOL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Exact thing that just happened on TNA. So impressed.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.T HOF!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I guess WWE got nervous about Reigns's single push.


they should have, he's not ready. now if they're smart, they get him experienced in singles at house shows, save the 6 man tags for tv.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Yeah, those graphics are awesome Jerry...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> Naomi can outwrestle Cameron with one eye


With one eye or not, she outwrestles her, so...

Which isn't extremely hard.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THAT GAME LOOKS LIKE SHIT


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr. T


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Looks like Tamina is going back into obscurity..


obscurity? she's been held back by AJ for about 6 months now. 



AJ hasn't wrestled since she got that concussion.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Did they show Carlos Colon on Smackdown to avoid the boos?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mr T eurgh


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Naomi really isn't very good. Most her moves are drop kicks and even they are a bit shit.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Mr. T can go into the hall of fame, but Scott Hall/Razor can't?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Mr. T should have been the 1st celebrity inducted to be honest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Exact thing that just happened on TNA. So impressed.


To be fair TNA stole the big pan-asian woman bodyguarding the small woman storyline from WWE, so......


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

It's amazing how I was recently playing Virtual Pro Wrestling 2, and that game has better in ring animations then WWE 2K14. :no:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:HHH Whoever it was that showed me in a vulnerable position in WWE 2K14 is about to taste the shovel!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Do any of you find Tamina attractive? Cause I do!


I'd hit it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


> Lol why do they keep making her lose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting to see who the next inductee is. I didn't read any stories today


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Naomi really isn't very good. Most her moves are drop kicks and even they are a bit shit.


I think she's good, but not amazing like some praise her out to be.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tamina could always go back with the Uso's, imagine her joining the Haka - would be badass. 

AJ would first need new back-up though, and would have to be paired with an on-screen male who would confront Tamina to have Jimmy and Jey make the save.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What happened to "Graphics aren't everything"? :lmao


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Tiago said:


> What rack?! Ive seen old ladies with more boobs than AJ!


Small,but shapely (Y)


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Is me or day of reckoning for game cube have the same or better graphics than wwe 2k14?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

In the spanish table they say "These graphics are amazing. I can't tell you if is a real match or no" :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE games have the worst graphics in video games today

It is literally like they haven't upgraded since 2006


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This has been a pretty damn good, overall eventful Raw. Every segment has had RTWM meaning...


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

probably some bum like luger


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr. T is one of the few celebrities that I think should be inducted, not many others have made the same impact as him.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

pipboy1995 said:


> Small,but shapely (Y)


Fair enough I suppose to each his own  (Y)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> Mr. T is one of the few celebrities that I think should be inducted, not many others have made the same impact as him.


He should have been the 1st celebrity inducted.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> Mr. T is one of the few celebrities that I think should be inducted, not many others have made the same impact as him.


I agree.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> WWE games have the worst graphics in video games today
> 
> It is literally like they haven't upgraded since 2006


Smackdown vs raw 2008 looks a whole lot better than 2k14 but the framerate isn't as good.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mr T


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. T and Cyndi Lauper are two that definitely should be inducted.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mr. T is good inductee. Good job WWE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> WWE games have the worst graphics in video games today
> 
> It is literally like they haven't upgraded since 2006


The graphics used to be pretty good in WWE games, but the gameplay was shitty.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr.T?


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

.........oh that guy from a-team and rocky iii


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck this douchebag. We want Razor.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. T has finally given in! Dat Hogan pull


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mean muggin, FOOL


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> obscurity? she's been held back by AJ for about 6 months now.
> 
> 
> 
> AJ hasn't wrestled since she got that concussion.


Whenever she's been on television it's to be AJ's lackey. She will go back to doing absolutely nothing after her seemingly upcoming "feud"/split with AJ as sad as it is to say.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder if HBK is going to get involved in the Mainevent segement? They are in San Antonio aren't they, maybe to annouce he is the ref or just a one off tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ass


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why dont they just induct everyone who took part in Mania 1,2 and 3. Thats what its looking like.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys, maybe the Diva's Title scene will get interesting in the coming months with Tamina eventually breaking off from AJ and The Funkadactyls breaking up eventually, thus making two interesting feuds and a four-way feud involving those girls.










*Who the fuck am I kidding?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Mr T is the only black guy Vince has ever liked.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yaaaaasss


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They actually have a good celebrity this year.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

B.A Baracus Pity a Fool in the HoF


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The first celebrity who actually deserves a hof induction! Now just add Andy Kaufman and we are ok WWE


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why dont they just induct everyone who took part in Mania 1,2 and 3. Thats what its looking like.


Savage.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Whenever she's been on television it's to be AJ's lackey. She will go back to doing absolutely nothing after her seemingly upcoming "feud"/split with AJ as sad as it is to say.


Just like Layla.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Cold and Mike Tyson vs Hulk Hogan and Mr. T


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is Clubber Lang in the HoF? Why, just why?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lita's speech. With that voice of hers. Is going to be...yikes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a really impressive HOF class


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Helluva HOF class this year.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What a great 2014 HOF class this year :clap


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.T


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the only truly deserving Celebrity inductees.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least the first 4 inductees were pretty awesome.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why are they showing this Hulk Hogan clip when they already talked about it earlier in the show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old, money hungry bitch can take several seats.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

all they need to do is just induct savage next year and give him the whole damn induction, no other people going in


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I think Mr T is the only black guy Vince has ever liked.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Impressive class for the first show on the Network, I just really really really hope the crowd there shows some class this year. Please let them act civil.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yapapi


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:allen1 that trophy looks like shit. LEL @ having to carry that thing around for a year


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> At least the first 4 inductees were pretty awesome.


Hall of Fame is becoming pretty hype.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What the hell is this? Jobber reunion?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Whenever she's been on television it's to be AJ's lackey. She will go back to doing absolutely nothing after her seemingly upcoming "feud"/split with AJ as sad as it is to say.


no bro, Tamina and AJ split, is comparable to Diesel and Shawn Michaels. Tamina is going to be the next champion.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the best set of hall of famers in years


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Can the word "brother" get its own HOF induction? I think it´s deserving, it must be the most used word in WWE ever! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Show in the Battle Royale


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why did Big Show ever change his debut theme.

It was literally perfect, and now it's this shitty nickel back sounding crap.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao shit match incoming.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show the only one getting an entrance, IC champ even gets jobber treatment 

FUCK, Big Show is in the Battle Royal


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I still say last two in Andre Invitational should then be decided by pinfall/submission - something different than regular battle royale or Royal Rumble not three months earlier.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

4on4?

why didnt they advertise this?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Impressive class for the first show on the Network, I just really really really hope the crowd there shows some class this year. Please let them act civil.


They should have a dress code


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This guy will be inducted last.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Was the giant supposed to be Andre's son?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jobbers Reunion.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show is Winning the 30 man over the rope :show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well one good thing about Show is he is a good promo.

Look at these losers on the heel team.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wonder who wins this match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ADR deserves better than tagging with these clowns


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Big Slow....

Anyone remember the Mr. T cereal, and Mr. T cartoon? Nothing says nutrition or kid friendly than Mr. Clubber Lang T.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback use to main event, he used to be build as unstoppable. What happened? Did he encounter Triple H's shovel?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My bold prediction for this match..
Big E pins Sandow.

Oh and Henry is face again already?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> Impressive class for the first show on the Network, I just really really really hope the crowd there shows some class this year. Please let them act civil.


There's actually a deserving class this year so I assume the crowd will be good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Del Rio getting a jobber entrance. After years of building him up too. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow....they have my 4 of my least favorite people in the ring right now


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Was the giant supposed to be Andre's son?


In his early days in WCW I remember mentioning him as the long lost son of Andre.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> I wonder who wins this match



Suck E is on the face team, so they'll win by default.


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> :HHH Whoever it was that showed me in a vulnerable position in WWE 2K14 is about to taste the shovel!


Hopefully, Yukes is stepping down on WWE 2k15 so Visual Concepts can have more say. Judging how next gen NBA 2k14 is, next gen WWE 2k15 should be incredible.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

People really believed Hall was getting inducted this year? lol be thankful we have Jake. Hall will get it next year I'm sure.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

More filler.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Can the word "brother" get its own HOF induction? I think it´s deserving, it must be the most used word in WWE ever! :lol


Not until Michael Cole says it. Vintage Cole!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

So I'm guessing Damien Sandow isn't in the doghouse with the authority anymore?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Ryback use to main event, he used to be build as unstoppable. What happened? Did he encounter Triple H's shovel?


Got jobbed out to CM Punk, then Cena, then CM Punk again


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Impressive class for the first show on the Network, I just really really really hope the crowd there shows some class this year. Please let them act civil.


Did anything happen at previous ceremonies?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ABrown said:


> :allen1 that trophy looks like shit. LEL @ having to carry that thing around for a year


If a face wins a heel will probably destroy it. If a heel wins a face will destroy the trophy too just because and Cole & King will say it is justified lol. Remember when Bret did to Bad News Brown at WrestleMania 4 battle royal?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"You're mine, white boy!" :lmao


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E FTW!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Why did Big Show ever change his debut theme.
> 
> It was literally perfect, and now it's this shitty nickel back sounding crap.


QFT 


but it goes hand in hand with WWE and why they purposely don't do things like they used to do that got them huge ratings. 



Let's not forget WWE chosen to be this way. 




The only reason I can think of is that WWE knows it has no strong direct competition anymore so they don't have to even try anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> Ryback use to main event, he used to be build as unstoppable. What happened? Did he encounter Triple H's shovel?


You could ask the same thing about Ziggler, Sandow, and Big E.

Even Mark Henry has been pretty irrelevant lately.

Del Rio and even Axel too I guess though they were never really over. Huh. It's like the match of broken dreams.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I like that they are making the tribute to Andre seem important, but why the hell are they not doing the same with the IC/US titles?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler has braids now, wtf? :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its a ring full of wrestlers I don't give a fuck about.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Show turning heel?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I find it funny how Ziggler used to be the 'boss' of Big E, now Ziggler is his 'little buddy'


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought Ziggles was away to attack Big E there :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Show, Ziggler, Big E, Sandow, Henry, Del Rio, Ryback... These guys all meant something not too long ago and are now in an irrelevant tag match and will soon be fighting for an irrelevant trophy.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> "You're mine, white boy!" :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Dolph Ziggler has braids now, wtf? :lmao


because hes wildcard! :frustrate:gun:


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

JBL is clearly rattled about that Cranky Vince thing


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL the IC champion gets a jobber entrance. WWE really loves commercials don't they.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How does Ziggler get his roots died black like that?*


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So let me get this straight,

We *aren't* meant to remember that Big E and Ziggler "hate" each other, right..?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a 8 man "nothing goes, nothing matters" tag match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Stark said:


> People really believed Hall was getting inducted this year? lol be thankful we have Jake. Hall will get it next year I'm sure.


I've seen many sources, wrestling websites and Scott Hall himself talking about it.....unless plans were changed.

If so, *FUCK WWE!* jk (partially)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well one good thing about Show is *he is a good promo*.
> 
> Look at these losers on the heel team.


why do people keep saying that, isn't *he can cut a great promo* the right way to say it?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Big Show, Ziggler, Big E, Sandow, Henry, Del Rio, Ryback... These guys all meant something not too long ago and are now in an irrelevant tag match and will soon be fighting for an irrelevant trophy.


Third hour is the worst place to be stuck. Its a grave yard for un-over wrestlers before the Mainevent/Mainevent angle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

thought scott hall was going to be inducted. :scott


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You could ask the same thing about Ziggler, Sandow, and Big E.
> 
> Even Mark Henry has been pretty irrelevant lately.
> 
> Del Rio and even Axel too I guess though they were never really over. Huh. It's like the match of broken dreams.


Well didn't Ziggler mouth off back stage and they just decided to punish him instead of getting rid of him like they did Johnny Nitro. 

Del Rio didn't get over with the American crowd when he was world heavyweight champion so the system pushed him back down to mid card. 

Axel just couldn't cut it, and got caught by the shovel. 

I don't think WWE knew what to do with Ryback after his feud with CM Punk. 

Mark Henry just got embarrassed by Brock Lesnar last week.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing that this team of idiot bookers cannot figure out how to handle the prestigious IC title. Disgraceful.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Dolph,Big E,and AJ Lee reunion please :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

chessarmy said:


> JBL is clearly rattled about that Cranky Vince thing


He sure is. He's been awfully quiet tonight lol. Probably worrying about the shit he will get when he goes backstage


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It's amazing how I was recently playing Virtual Pro Wrestling 2, and that game has better in ring animations then WWE 2K14. :no:


Hopefully, Yukes is stepping down for Visual Concepts to have more say. Judging how good the NBA 2k series is, I expect WWE 2k15 to get better simulation gameplay.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know why is Big E Langston in this matchup, he should be getting mic time or something. He's the IC Champ. WWE, WWF use to handle the IC much better they do now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> why do people keep saying that, isn't *he can cut a great promo* the right way to say it?


Great promo means you want to fork over money to see the match RIGHT NOW. Good promo means you're interested, but you need more.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

How can JBL not get fired from the shit he has said on CrankyVince?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

King still on that iPad screwing up his WWE Network promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has JBL removed his Twitter? Can't find it


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is Del Rio in the doghouse or something?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> He sure is. He's been awfully quiet tonight lol. Probably worrying about the shit he will get when he goes backstage


What's this?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is WWE2k14 worth getting. Need a new game until the World Cup game comes out next month


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> How can JBL not get fired from the shit he has said on CrankyVince?


Well he looks worried, so he probably might get in trouble.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sandow is so irrelevant, Brad can't even bother to bury him


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I don't know why is Big E Langston in this matchup, he should be getting mic time or something. He's the IC Champ. WWE, WWF use to handle the IC much better they do now.


...racism...:jose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

poor Sandow in his generic black trunks

btw is this the buried 8 man tag match

its really too bad this raw is a RTWM raw. its so boring


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Amazing that this team of idiot bookers cannot figure out how to handle the prestigious IC title. Disgraceful.


Totally agree, the IC use to be the second most prestigious title and champion, nowadays we have comedy midgets booked , instead of good feuds.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

John Layfield ‏@JCLayfield 53 Min.

No prob with anyone on twitter, but any claims or questions of me being someone else will get blocked immediately #notTrue


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

If the big show doesnt win that trophy its a joke


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I have to admit it, the build up for the Battle Royal has been really good. Making the match look important.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Is WWE2k14 worth getting. Need a new game until the World Cup game comes out next month


Yes if you don't own WWE '12, and WWE '13. 

If you have those two, skip 2k14,


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Had no idea Sandow was in this match...wow.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Dolph Ziggler has braids now, wtf? :lmao


You apparently didn't see where he braided it on the preshow, on the Backstage pass he is getting cornrows


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Amazing that this team of idiot bookers cannot figure out how to handle the prestigious IC title. Disgraceful.


Totally. At this point ,its unbeliavable


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Is WWE2k14 worth getting. Need a new game until the World Cup game comes out next month


I'd say so. I love the game.

I don't know why so many people shit on the graphics, I think the graphics is good. People act like it's potato quality.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> John Layfield ‏@JCLayfield 53 Min.
> 
> No prob with anyone on twitter, but any claims or questions of me being someone else will get blocked immediately #notTrue


:ti 

Yeah that man got caught


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sandow looks like a geek with the haircut


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

JDrew8 said:


> Hopefully, Yukes is stepping down for Visual Concepts to have more say. Judging how good the NBA 2k series is, I expect WWE 2k15 to get better simulation gameplay.


I love all the customization, the ability to create almost any ring, any promotion is amazing. The graphics aren't "perfect" but they're great, it's so good. Then when the match actually starts, it's just a let down to me. Many of the animations are terrible IMO, just comes across very crappy. :lol

But yeah the NBA2K games are incredible, forget it's a game once in a while.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Totally agree, the IC use to be the second most prestigious title and champion, nowadays we have comedy midgets booked , instead of good feuds.


I agree. I can't wait when they finally unify the titles and keep the IC Belt.

WWE Belt
IC Belt
Divas Belt
and Tag Title Belts

Better competion and Best for Business.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> How can JBL not get fired from the shit he has said on CrankyVince?


Let the show end first ...

I hope he get fired..Then Regal can join the Raw commentary team...
And yeah he is so quiet tonight...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> You apparently didn't see where he braided it on the preshow, on the Backstage pass he is getting cornrows


Looks terrible, imo.

Yeah, I didn't see it, my stream was freezing like 10 times.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Show is getting huge pops


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is into this


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I forgot all about Damien Sandow. 


Did he get hit with the invisible shovel or what? Ever since cashed in his Money in the Bank so prematurely.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well Ok Big Show pinning Sandow was my second choice.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep Sandow takes the pin. Pathetic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow to eat the pin! :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Hitting his head on the post. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sandow buried even further.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why did Sandow have to eat the pin?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow buried some more


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Did really Sandow deserve this burial?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Ziggler just made Axel's weak ass throw look like a million bucks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I find it funny how Ziggler used to be the 'boss' of Big E, now Ziggler is his 'little buddy'












Haha look at Bam Bam acting like he's happy Diesel and Shawn are back together but really he hates their fuckin guts. The Kliq _rules_!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WWE 2K14 is great.

I haven't enjoyed a wrestling game so much since SmackDown vs. Raw 2006, and I play it more than SmackDown: Here Comes the Pain now.*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match. Crowd was into it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, Axel was in the match and Sandow still ate the pin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice finish.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Making Sandow job. :kobe


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

So Big E and Ziggler are good buddies again? lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I'd say so. I love the game.
> 
> I don't know why so many people shit on the graphics, I think the graphics is good. People act like it's potato quality.


Cheers (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Why did Sandow have to eat the pin?


Why not? Not like he's doing anything and it's fine getting pinned by a 7ft giant.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> How can JBL not get fired from the shit he has said on CrankyVince?


Wow, I fucking hope that wasn't his account.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Show got the win :jose


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Where's 'taker?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Batista is in the exact same spot :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Batista about to put the moves on Renee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista you quit WWE the first time, then you get MMA


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Is WWE2k14 worth getting. Need a new game until the World Cup game comes out next month


Yeah it is a lot better than the last two. 

AI has improved, Universe mode has improved (still needs tweaking), Streak mode is fun and so is 30 years of WM. Seen as you can get it cheap now I'd say get it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista = Mr. Potato Head


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Batista 2014: "I never quit anything in my life."

Batista 2010: "I...QUIT!!!!!"


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"I've never quit anything in my life"
"I came back for the WWEWHC"

So.................you did quit


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Batista doesn't quit like *SOME* people we know.

unk3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Dave had that gleam in his eye like he wanted a piece of Renee! :batista4


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bray in action!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yay more Bray!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I swear WWE can never let Sandow finish a storyline. Wasn't he just in the authority doghouse last week? Now he's taking pins from a past his prime 40 something year old wrestler smfh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol, joke's on you. He's not even going to be on the show!


Welp, looks like I was wrong. They couldn't resist after all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Is WWE2k14 worth getting. Need a new game until the World Cup game comes out next month


No its pretty bad. If you need a game, for ps3 get last of us. If its xbox then get south park, if you are a south park fan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Easy Access and Enjoyment. 

So the WWE network and the Bellas have something in common.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stad said:


> So Big E and Ziggler are good buddies again? lol












Two Dudes With Attitude 2.0


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What's he mean he never quit anything? :lol
Hey Dave remember that wheelchair and crying and the throwing of the fit?
:batista3


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Stad said:


> So Big E and Ziggler are good buddies again? lol


They're all buddies, sad that WWE thinks the public has short memory loss or something.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Sandow was caught fucking Steph doggystyle backstage. I'm calling it now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista being used to take more shots at CM Punk


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Big Dave had that gleam in his eye like he wanted a piece of Renee! :batista4


ROFL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena has actually got heat on Bray, maybe he is good for some things!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The network shilling makes me want to die.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Missed first 30 minutes what did I miss guys?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

My god Renee if Fine.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why not? Not like he's doing anything and it's fine getting pinned by a 7ft giant.


This. Sandow has been jobbing for awhile how is anyone surprised or hurt by the fact that Big Show pinned him?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

3 hours is such a grind to sit through for one show.

I feel like my brain cells have turned to mush.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damien Sandow deserves so much better.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Batista never quit anything?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

bray in action = kofi is about to lose badly. him or cara

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

look at that little whore renee, she wanted to get all of batistas bomb up in her


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Brandough said:


> I swear WWE can never let Sandow finish a storyline. Wasn't he just in the authority doghouse last week? Now he's taking pins from a past his prime 40 something year old wrestler smfh




The official burying has commenced. He yells a very heelish yell and gets no reaction. Even Axel got some reaction.

Sandow is officially finished.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So, Bray's in action next? I wonder who he's facing, oh I know:










Jobbin like a fool time for you Kofi!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Um...you guys have a horrible memory. Ziggler and Big E have been on good terms for months now. JFC.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Batista's corpsing at that interview. :lmao

Bray vs Kofi, I bet.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

onlytoview said:


> Yeah it is a lot better than the last two.
> 
> AI has improved, Universe mode has improved (still needs tweaking), Streak mode is fun and so is 30 years of WM. Seen as you can get it cheap now I'd say get it.


a lot better as in a lot better in having features scaled back and other areas removed. 


WWE '13 is still has the best roster.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Batista "never quit anything" in his life but quit in 2010. #Ok


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Big Dave had that gleam in his eye like he wanted a piece of Renee! :batista4


Yep


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

BoundForMania said:


> Missed first 30 minutes what did I miss guys?


Triple H made the stipulation that if he beats Daniel Bryan he's putting himself in the Triple Threat Match instead. Also Real Americans beat Usos in a non-title tag match.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> 3 hours is such a grind to sit through for one show.
> 
> I feel like my brain cells have turned to mush.


Totally optional. Remember that and remember there are several other channels on television.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Whats this JBL and cranky vince thing?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chrome said:


> So, Bray's in action next? I wonder who he's facing, oh I know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfaoooo:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Batista has the charisma of a stone.

Even if kayfabe it's true - why DID he come back?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow </3.

It's depressing knowing your favourite talent on the roster has been turned into utter shite and there is no way back for him.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Totally optional. Remember that and remember there are several other channels on television.




LIES!!!!!


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

henrymark said:


> Sandow was caught fucking Steph doggystyle backstage. I'm calling it now.


Imagine..."You're welcome! You're welcome!" :cena6


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Batista's corpsing at that interview. :lmao
> 
> Bray vs Kofi, I bet.


Batista corpsing?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Once again big show buries a young guy


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Harper's gonna tap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at that baby oil on Joey.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

First time ever? Undertaker was in the first ever Main Event against Matt Hardy.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit Kofi


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kofi :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kofi? Please let this be a 30 second squash match!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


I wouldn't mind being in the middle of Naomi & AJ


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> So, Bray's in action next? I wonder who he's facing, oh I know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You so called it lmfao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> So, Bray's in action next? I wonder who he's facing, oh I know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Spot on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Smackdown doesn't exist except for the main angle for it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Haha look at Bam Bam acting like he's happy Diesel and Shawn are back together but really he hates their fuckin guts. The Kliq _rules_!


Just noticed this post.

Repped :lol


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol it has to be Kofi


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Frico said:


> Batista "never quit anything" in his life but quit in 2010. #Ok


He didn't quit, he wanted to do MMA, he's back now isn't he?


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Cena vs Luke Harper: The Burial Part I.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> First time ever? Undertaker was in the first ever Main Event against Matt Hardy.


Wasn't that Superstars?


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> Whats this JBL and cranky vince thing?


This might explain it
http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...as/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Superman vs The Joker


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

FUCK YEA EMINEM


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Wyatt Family is going to lead to John Cena's heel turn.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Sandow </3.
> 
> It's depressing knowing your favourite talent on the roster has been turned into utter shite and there is no way back for him.


Worry not. My upcoming Be The Booker will see Sandow in the main event,..occasionally.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy shit an Eminem song for this promo?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE are determined not to give us Bray's entrance properly


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck, I was right! :lmao

DAT predictability!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Eminem!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Eminem in a video package?!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't expect an Eminem song on a WWE promo. Not bad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> First time ever? Undertaker was in the first ever Main Event against Matt Hardy.


That was Superstars, bro. Main Event didn't exist until mid 2012.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHAT!? A RAP TO BUILD UP BRAY!? :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE have turned Undertaker into a jobber. He's now on Main Event. He had so much potential.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DOPE PROMO.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuckin' love this song.

Eminem - Legacy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chrome said:


> So, Bray's in action next? I wonder who he's facing, oh I know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to job, Kofi!



Were they playing Eminem?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

SHADY


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Epic promo :mark:


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG Eminem :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Was 'taker not scheduled then?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena is clearly going over at Mania


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Eminem :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *WWE 2K14 is great.
> 
> I haven't enjoyed a wrestling game so much since SmackDown vs. Raw 2006, and I play it more than SmackDown: Here Comes the Pain now.*


Man, SvR2006 was awesome. :mark: Good times.

HCTP was a great game, as well.

& :mark: @ Them using an Eminem song.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe this promo is WWE's way to blocking the cheers Wyatt probably got for his entrance.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:ass that wobble


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Pugilist said:


> Worry not. My upcoming Be The Booker will see Sandow in the main event,..occasionally.


I'll have to make sure I give it a read!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

One of the best packages I've seen in a long time, didn't give a shit about this match until just now. Don't even like Eminem either.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:wall So many thoughts going through my mind right now


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Shouldn't they save this promo for Wrestlemania XXX or nah?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Must have cost them an arm and a leg to get a Eminem track for a promo.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Eminem song PERFECT for Bray's promo's..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool Cena/Wyatt promo.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool they got an Em song for this package, but I like hearing Wyatt's song during his entrance


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep Cena winning at mania


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

#DatEminem****doe....

Past his prime but still one of the GOATs. 

WWE is damn good at promo hype packages


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good promo, but shouldn't you save it for a time when Bray isn't wrestling?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> Wasn't that Superstars?


Yeah that was Superstars


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That was Superstars, bro. Main Event didn't exist until mid 2012.


You're absolutely right. My mistake.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait Wyatt vs Kofi is the main event


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

C'mon man. I like that song honestly but it doesn't belong in this feud. Seemed....cheap. Just my opinion obviously. Was the long way around to get to something that related to this feud.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hell yeah, Eminem!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


Legacy by Eminem


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hitmanclarke said:


> Fuckin' love this song.
> 
> Eminem - Legacy


One of the best songs on the album, tbh.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn that was a good video package.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wyatt better win at Mania.fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great promo package. I really hope Wyatt go over


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


Legacy by Eminem. You mean you didn't listen MMLP2 yet?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

An epic promo. A promo that can be put with Attitude/Post Attitude Promos. Job well done.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh FFS Eminem as a WrestleMania theme song? Could they not use the classe WrestleMania theme, seeing as it´s the XXX one? Good God, Eminem is shit!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Wait Wyatt vs Kofi is the main event


Triple talks to Bryan is the main event lol. Such a bromance.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

This match has been centered around Cenas legacy he is definately going over


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn, that promo was good.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That was Superstars, bro. Main Event didn't exist until mid 2012.


Anybody remember Saturday night's main event in the mid 80's ?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


Legacy - Eminem

Loved when I heard the song on the video package and the video package was awesome itself and fit perfectly. Amazing.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Gonna start calling Wyatt, Slim Braydy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RTWM really hit it's stride tonight. I might actually be buying the PPV now.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

I was not excited for mania at all 2 weeks ago. WWE has got me pumped as fuck. Perfect song for that video package


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Wait.. so Kofi is in the main event? WOO HOO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahhh yes, because nothing fits Bray Wyatt better than low rent hip hop..

And Kofi It's Jobbin Time!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Wyatt better win at Mania.fpalm


I'm afraid he isn't going to.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


Eminem - Legacy


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

jbllllllllllllllllllllll is sooooo sexy omg!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why use so much rap music, rap is bad, radio-friendly rap is intolerable.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


Eminem - Legacy


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


hallelujah! :|


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Which Wyatt is channeling their master Todd Flanders










I got that joy, joy, joy, joy down in my heart. Where?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIMfef2c6hM


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dopeeey said:


> Does anybody know the name of this song? Also awesome video package with Cena and Wyatt


Eminem - Legacy


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Remember when Kofi beat Orton?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBL is unusually quiet tonight..


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bray already framed it with his earlier promo - he can lose and still see himself the victor and claim victory. All's he'll need is Cena to do something underhanded to win, so cheat or use a weapon firs or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi with that RVD head drop selling!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well that was quick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joey tried to murder himself on that finish spot. I don't blame him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

vacuous said:


> jbllllllllllllllllllllll is sooooo sexy omg!!


That's "Cranky Vince" to you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Squash of squashes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> RTWM really hit it's stride tonight. I might actually be buying the PPV now.


You know if you're in the right place, for the cost of WM alone you can get it and 6 months of the network!
:cole3


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TheVoiceless said:


> I was not excited for mania at all 2 weeks ago. WWE has got me pumped as fuck. Perfect song for that video package


So the song got you all hyped up?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

No one on this site knows what "burying" someone is. You're not getting buried if you get pinned in a meaningless 8 man tag match. Chill turds


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mainevent promo


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> One of the best songs on the album, tbh.


Yup. Second best behind Rap God.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kofi sold Sister Abigail like a pro.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> JBL is unusually quiet tonight..


It's cause he knows he's caught as the @crankyvince twitter account


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a helluva main event folks!


----------



## Tundra1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> JBL is unusually quiet tonight..


because he got caught lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've enjoyed this week's Raw so far.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> JBL is unusually quiet tonight..


People will never learn with twitter. In the very least JBL shouldn't have retweeted the same damn this as his parody account. Nobody would have noticed.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Wtf are they talking about with Bray having nothing to lose and Cena having everything to lose.

What am I missing. What does Cena lose if Bray wins exactly?


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Cena is clearly going over at Mania


sadly i my god i hate cena he's should turn heel or GTFO my tv.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> That's "Cranky Vince" to you.


cranky vinceeeeeeeee is sooooo sexy omg!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> Kofi sold Sister Abigail like a pro.


He's a great in ring guy at everything. If only he could grow and talk better he'd get another push. He's one of my favs. The shit he comes up with for RR every year is epic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy Pond, yes yes yes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So will the sequel of that movie will be called Oculus Rift? :troll:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Will JBL make it to Mania?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

OMG KOFI TURNED HEEL. WOW WHAT WILL HE DO NOW? WILL HE CHALLENGE FOR THE WWE TITLE? OMG THE MAN WILL BE AN ANIMAL OUT THERE.


Nah just kidding. For those who didn't watch - Bray beat him in a 1 sided match. Shame.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:homer

Naomi


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Cena is clearly going over at Mania


I disagree, I think Bray is going over. Cena will beat the wyatts before WM but Bray gets the win


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And yeah, Legacy










lol


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

jbl isnt crankyvince you fucking marks

why would a 40 something year old millionaire, an owner of businesses, a fox news anchor, waste his time making a troll twitter account of vince?

and can we stop showing that fat heffer's ass? asses that jiggle like fucking jello arent sexy, theyre full of cellulite and dimples


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao JBL is terrified right now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

No way JBL is cranky vince surely? the shit that gets written on that twitter. lol no way it's him


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> JBL is unusually quiet tonight..


Dat Cranky Vince revelation!!! 
:vince2 Its time for that shovel!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

JBL should just come out now as Cranky Vince


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did "Cranky Vince" just take the piss or was is more vindictive?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This isn't the first time CrankyVince and JBL tweeted the same thing. I doubt he's going to get fired or he's being quiet because of it. You're all looking too much into this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't the WWE just...do an IP search?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, CrankyVince is still a thing?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Sword Of Justice said:


> jbl isnt crankyvince you fucking marks
> 
> why would a 40 something year old millionaire, an owner of businesses, a fox news anchor, waste his time making a troll twitter account of vince?


I didn't realize you're friends with JBL and knows what he likes to do to amuse himself!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sword Of Justice said:


> jbl isnt crankyvince you fucking marks
> 
> why would a 40 something year old millionaire, an owner of businesses, a fox news anchor, waste his time making a troll twitter account of vince?


That's exactly why he would do it though. Nobody would ever expect him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> JBL is unusually quiet tonight..


He uhh might be in a bit o' trouble over some Cranky Vince twitter gimmick. I bet he is getting an earful in his headset.


And you know what.. Fuck the US govt for putting up anti-smoking ads when continuing to take money from and protecting those same companies..
Fucking hypocritical pieces of filth..:frustrate


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What is this JBL shit?! :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> Dat Cranky Vince revelation!!!
> :vince2 Its time for that shovel!


JBL said he's blocking anyone on Twitter who accuses him of that.

WE GOT OURSELVES A LYIN' JBL! :jbl


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> And yeah, Legacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when Cena challenged Jay-Z to a rap battle at WM 19 :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> No way JBL is cranky vince surely? the shit that gets written on that twitter. lol no way it's him


I have a really good feeling it's him now. That twitter has had vulgarity in all of its tweets and the ONE time that there's a tame tweet on there, it just happens to be exactly what JBL posted on his real twitter. Mofo got caught :lmao


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>



Doggy while she is on her stomach would be like ploughing a new pillow, or a piece of refrigerated jello. Dat Jiggling :woolcock


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Legit excited for Arnold next week


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Schwarzenegger doing catchphrases is simply the best.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Triple H and Daniel Bryan ain't fooling me. I am so sure that backstage, those guys hug it out at every event. Behind closed doors, they're the best of friends! Their feud is all for show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if this will be a mini shoot.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I reckon JBL is going to lick HHHs arse as much as he can right now for the next 10 minutes


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Is Twitter so big deal in US that JBL could really get fired? I dont know personaly NOBODY who uses it


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> So the song got you all hyped up?


For that match? 100% it did.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Legacy by Eminem. You mean you didn't listen MMLP2 yet?


Yea i did i guess if forgot about that song off the album lol my bad xD :dance


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This should be interesting


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> Triple H and Daniel Bryan ain't fooling me. I am so sure that backstage, those guys hug it out at every event. Behind closed doors, they're the best of friends! Their feud is all for show.


You just figure this out now?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


OOOOOOOHHH MYYYYYYY :cole3


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

man to man??

then why is he calling out the fucking lawn gnome?

he aint no real man


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh look this smiling cunt


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

THAT... not pop for Bryan?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Bryan needs a new theme this theme just screams jobber to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love how WWE turns something cool into something mildly phony and annoying. That's what happens when WWE decides to leech on to something that wasn't WWE made.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, CrankyVince is still a thing?


Yep, and a lot of people are getting worked up over something that isn't that big.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> And yeah, Legacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eminem would probably turn to dust after one punch considering how frail he's looking these days.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

henrymark said:


> Doggy while she is on her stomach would be like ploughing a new pillow, or a piece of refrigerated jello. Dat Giggling :woolcock


:berry

Yeswhat?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Dopeeey said:


> Yea i did i guess if forgot about that song off the album lol my bad xD :dance


:bosh forgot a song?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Biggest Bryan pop ever!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I took a break..what is the whole JBL THING about? lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bryan isn't nearly as over as he was a month ago, they really fucked that up.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Ok prepare for a Pedigree and Bryan to be laid out by the end of Raw. 

Bryan is so going over at Mania.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Will the show end with DB getting super kicked by HBK?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Y'all stop with that Naomi booty jigglin' gif.

I'm having nasty thoughts..........*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> Bryan needs a new theme this theme just screams jobber to me.


How the hell is Ride of the Valkyries a jobber theme?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Fans already losing interest in Daniel Bryan. It was bound to happen eventually.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

HHH is going to kill Bryan's heat with "kindness" here. HHH needs to be the prick authority for Bryan to fight against.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> You just figure this out now?


Don't worry, just another person trying to look cool by pointing out the obvious and pointing out that ZOMG, THEY DON'T REALLY HATE EACH OTHER, LULZ.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> I took a break..what is the whole JBL THING about? lol


I accidentally let it slip that i'm crankyvince. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Bryan isn't nearly as over as he was a month ago, they really fucked that up.


He's already came out once, of course he isn't gonna get a massive pop again.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

BarneyArmy said:


>


naomi has the best ass in wrestling


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh boy the pop wasn't as big. LET'S OVERREACT!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Sword Of Justice said:


> jbl isnt crankyvince you fucking marks
> 
> why would a 40 something year old millionaire, an owner of businesses, a fox news anchor, waste his time making a troll twitter account of vince?
> 
> and can we stop showing that fat heffer's ass? asses that jiggle like fucking jello arent sexy, theyre full of cellulite and dimples


Christs your posts have been terrible. Troll on and take some pepper with your salt.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty good raw tonight. Wish it could stay is consistent throughout the year


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ekaf said:


> Fans already losing interest in Daniel Bryan. It was bound to happen eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, people have been saying this for like two years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stad said:


> He's already came out once, of course he isn't gonna get a massive pop again.


It's also in San Antonio as well to be fair, next week in Brooklyn he should get a huge pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Bryan isn't nearly as over as he was a month ago, they really fucked that up.


did you miss the first time he came out and got a huge pop

plus the crowd mic's are still turned down


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WE'RE GONNA FIGHT-UHHH! :HHH2

MAN ON MAN-UHHH! :HHH2

YOU AND ME-UHHH! TOGETHER-UHHH! SWEATY HARD BODIES-UHHH! :HHH2


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How the hell is Ride of the Valkyries a jobber theme?


Sorry don't get butthurt in my opinion its a jobber theme.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I mean he let it slip that he's crankyvince.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H needs to prepare for the rest of the week with Steph


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The burial hype of The Game.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here comes the repititive DB promo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did HHH just have to get the crowd to chant for Bryan? :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Triple H is just babbling on. Geesh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is HHH remorseful about ending DB?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

moss said:


> naomi has the best ass in wrestling


Yessir.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Raw in BROOKLYN Next week :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHAKE, DAMNIT!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

D Bry is hardcore..........

*TRIPS is gonna pedigree him!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

HHH needs to be more of a douche bag


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Did HHH just have to get the crowd to chant for Bryan? :lol


They would've chanted regardless, let's not act like Bryan is not over with the fans.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What an awful promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sword Of Justice said:


> jbl isnt crankyvince you fucking marks
> 
> why would a 40 something year old millionaire, an owner of businesses, a fox news anchor, waste his time making a troll twitter account of vince?


You should ask why he did on twitter.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This makes no sense at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH admitting that he couldn't bury Daniel Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Trips is gonna pedigree him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would love to a hear a "you're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"... and yet you're still standing here"... more shots fired at CM Punk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH figures if he gives DB props maybe he wont be as popular lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I assume he's just being a sarcastic prick to get on his good side? :lol The fuck is going on?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh shots at Punk


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Obligatory CM Punk shot.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty anti-climatic so far.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

he's need to pay this off with a swerve, ooooh CM Punk shot


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Just get it over with and scream YES ten times fucks sake


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

That dig at CM Punk :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shot at Punk


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk reference...and the chants start :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Shots fired.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shots fired at CM Punk


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Hhh screwing it so Bryan wins?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT PUNK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe9 Punk stabs keep coming

and now these fools chant for the guy that walked out on them


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

hhh keeps dumping on bryan. :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

CM Punk? Fuckin' idiots.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes Steph


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Queen Bitch


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they are bringing back the original civil war authority storyline.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This dumbfuck of a crowd :ti


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

HHH needling Punk gets a CM Punk chant - dumb petty HHH.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

lol again he talking about CM Punk


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What a bitch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE still salty. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*LOL at CM PUNK chants after "TOOK THE BALL AND GONE HOME STATEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> They would've chanted regardless, let's not act like Bryan is not over with the fans.


That was more of a little jab at the crowd there for being so quiet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah stuff talking about how what DB did was illegal etc yet look at all the crap DX did


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HE DID NOT JUST SHIT ON CM PUNK. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Menstrual Steph is my favorite Steph :mark:*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Great storyline, y'all.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They are giving DB the Stone Cold treatment.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is promo is so wierd


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Local wrestlers time!!!

That one guy looks like Rick Rude.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Arrest him.

:mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wat.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

WWE with dem salty tears.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

These "arrest" angles never gets old. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan going to jail. :austin


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Commit a crime in Nashville, get arrested by local Texas police department....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now DB will be handcuffed and a pedigree will be incoming.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

This is so weird, what the fuck are they trying to do here?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, they just killed the heat for Bryan/HHH. What a god awful segment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is going to turn into a Triple H/Steph power struggle or something? :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn Stephanie in those boots and pants 

:wall


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WM 30: McMahon Hemsley feud.
JUST LIKE BEFORE!


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Good for Punk, he had the balls to walk out, and not deal with this shit product he is the one with the balls.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

"took your ball and gone home"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah yes, babyface goes to jail moment


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

steph is a good heel she much better as a heel now than in AE. She annoyed me in the AE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SET UP.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I stands corrected


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice HHH vs Steph. How awesome would it be if HHH pedigrees Steph


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Only one Black Cop wow


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Stephanie just ruined this segment. I was actually enjoying Hunter. I hope there's gonna be an angle between Hunter and Steph after WM!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What happened to Ultra heel HHH?!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at Arrest Angles still existing in 2014.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look like a rent-a-cops.



Resisting arrest.


Don't tase me bro!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat police brutality. The struggles of the white man :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

One of those "officers" will be a future main eventer.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

police brutality!!! sue the police department!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

why is HHH trying to be a face, OMG.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol rodney king his ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If they use pepper spray this is literally occupy wall street


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Rodney King frowns on this segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And now DB has a right to sue the police for police brutality.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This is going to turn into a Triple H/Steph power struggle or something? :lol


The original plan was for Summerslam to setup Vince vs Steph vs HHH...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't taze me bro!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bryan needs to say " GET AWAY, YOU DICK" :bryan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I always hate when the WWE adds in real life legal stuff. Ugh...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Pedigree time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I'm not through with ya, Steph. I'm not through with ya. Not yet by a long shot."


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H about to heel it up, oh shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit HHH gon get some heat here


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Triple H buries the coppers!


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Police brutality, this is illegal


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> These "arrest" angles never gets old. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HHH just can't be a fucking heel can he?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

setup


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

"You're not even real cops" :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was so obvious.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

handcuff pedigree incoming


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Triple H burying the cops. :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

TRIPLE HEEL :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

U Mad Bryan Fans? :HHH2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

There's the HHH we love! :lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

thank god, they saved the segment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH da GOAT!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LOL this is hilarious


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gotta love HHh !!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty good set up there, imo.

CRIMSON MASK plz.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:lmao 

Clever.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahaha!
Top lel, HHH. Well done.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wow. i'm shocked. never saw this coming.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Im watching tna?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

GOAT HEEL


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple GOAT :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY MUTHAFUCK!!!!!!!!!! 

THAT SWERVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:russo

:russo

:russo

:russo


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

They're not real cops, they're NXT developmental. :]


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is the best. Dat voice :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like Daniel will be cuffing HHH at wrestlemania.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who's coming to the rescue


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

YES YES YES YES

beat that fucking troll, beat his ASS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I get what they were trying to do, but that was horribly delivered.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank god lol, I was worried HHH wasnt going balls deep as a heel


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

An injustice anywhere is an injustice, anywhere


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Triple H is going to make brie cheese out of him. Tee hee..


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Beat that homeless prick! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pedigree through the table please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

would :mark: if Brie came down drying for DB while Trips laughed


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why can't we have more heels like this


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Well that's that. No more discussion, DB is your next champion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck Stephanie's voice.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gotta love HHH !!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is where blood would be really effective.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

With anyone else, i'd say Bryan is going over at mania, with Triple H, who knows...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now Bryan needs to come out in a Lipton Tea Truck


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Steph screeching like Woman back in Flair's corner :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That could've been done without the 15 minute Triple H monologue. 


Oh gawd Steph in that get-up...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph is just so damn evil, haha


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat milf ass on steph!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Stephanie is a bad bitch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was an awesome swerve by HHH. The ol' cerebral assassin is back...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tear his head off! :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rape time :mark:


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

That ladies face :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stephanie's ass in those tights

:wall


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Couldn't tolerate Steph. I'd have to kill that bitch on her voice alone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He sees Punk's face right now.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

HHH as a heel is just GOAT


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Why can't we have more heels like this


because if we do. Triple H and Stephanie will come out and bury them.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God damn overkill...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Steph is the best. Dat voice :lmao


She's definitely getting off:|


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Weak ass beatdown.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Why can't we have more heels like this


Right?! Step up your game, writers.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm loving this


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Beat that homeless prick? Bear that troll? Wtf, you guys have a serious case of bipolar.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Steph got a little wet with that shot.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh god wont someone think of the children!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Some blood please!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Step's squirting all over the place.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph. :lmao
This fabulous bitch :lmao


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I love watching this brutalization of the nerds hero


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL HIM!*


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been waiting for this Triple H for years.....:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG he put his head in the cooler

so PG


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Steph is hilarious


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is the sledgehammer?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay end it now :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shouldn't this segment have been done at the go home Raw?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Triple H gonna get fired for this, shades of Justin Roberts.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Steph is probably dripping wet watching HHH dominate. Great segment :clap

I hope people won't be upset with it, it can only help Bryan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This has gone on too long.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Steph getting off on this goddamn


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Imagine Steph in bed talking nasty!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan is so winning both matches at WM.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*ONLY thing LACKING is this!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She was born to be a heel :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

STEPH plays a bitch so well


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

should've know Trips wasnt gonna stand for sleeping on the couch tonight


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

get the sledgehammer!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

handcuffed pedigree through announce table?!?!?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Khali to make the save!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

steph plays the evil bitch soooooo well, second only to vicki


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why wasn't this saved for the go home raw

and i hope HHH doesnt dislocate DBs shoulders with those cuffs on


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yup gone on too long


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*DAMN*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH WILL get him through that table by the end of tonight


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It's 2000 all over again, except Daniel Bryan is portraying The Rock and Triple H is....Well he's acting the same way he did 14 years ago.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao You hit like a girl, Steph.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this the last RAW before WrestleMania or something?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YOU HIT LIKE A GIRL :lmao


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

holy shit anyone see that guy with the red hat its the same DB mark from the occupy raw segment last week


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Im enjoying this i hope the authority storyline continues after mania steph and HHH are the ones carrying bryan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie is definitely Vince's heir.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Steph needs to come out in that jockey outfit more often.

OH MYY


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

You hit like a girl?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I can't :lmao
I can't :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No-one like Danny boy?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

You hit like a girl!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW.....Just WOW....

And this my friends is how a heel uses psychology.... 

*FUCK BRYAN reminds me of JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Passion of the Goat


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'M IN TEARS :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

there's a reason Steph got the boots on tonight. She knew she was gonna thunderstorm watching DB get his ass kicked.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is bordering on torture porn now, I'm so uncomfortable...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Why can't we have more heels like this


Because only one Heel gets to do what ever he wants via fucking the boss.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Where's Brie??


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

This is getting uncomfortable


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Just complete humiliation...degrading.....burial


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dem slaps


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Aitch :mark:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

JR selling this would be GOLD!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. that was a little edgier considering...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Headshots are illegal. Triple H has been suspended.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

ModernError said:


> holy shit anyone see that guy with the red hat its the same DB mark from the occupy raw segment last week


That's the sign guy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YOU HIT LIKE A GIRL.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he die?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is everything :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Why can't we have more heels like this


Probably because HHH emasculates them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

that a fined for HHH, that was on the head


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Bit brutal this like.

Would have been a great time for punk to return like


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even the crowd shouting enough? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn this is the Triple H and Steph I remember back in 2000. :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's how ya get ya some heat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, well they ended it on a high note.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Is this the last RAW before WrestleMania or something?


Doing this angle on the go home RAW would be stupid because then we would have a dumb injury angle at Wrestlemania. Injury angles are for B ppv's not Wrestlemania.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can't wait for all of the Soccer Moms' "Be A Star" comments on Facebook.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why wasn't this saved for the go home raw
> 
> and i hope HHH doesnt dislocate DBs shoulders with those cuffs on


*BRO DO U EVN REMEMBER HOW TO JUST ENJOY A SEGMENT ANYMORE*


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

IS HHH gonna get a fine for that headshot?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

oh shit.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's what best for business IWC :trips2


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Well this sure is hell not the PG Raw we're used to... Can we have more?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

O SHIT!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This ass kicking will be continued on the WWE Network.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FINISH HIM!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Passion of the DBray for real.


----------



## OctHar90 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a good RAW actually. 

Goodness gracious.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh lord all I need is a pedigree and my erection will be maximum density


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

That roid rage!!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That is how you heel it up & gain sympathy for your guy, bravo WWE, bravo HHH & bravo Steph ... you fucking bitch. :lol


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

A chair shot to the head.....in 2014..


Well I'll be Damn!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is my Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This is just dragging on now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This has gone on so long that they were supposed to go off the air.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Waaaaaayyyyyyyyy too long.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Shit there was a bit where he legit hit his head hard there >.< as he was putting him next to the post for the chair shot.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

PEDIGREE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tiago said:


> JR selling this would be GOLD!


WILL SOMEBODY STOP THIS ASSAULT

THIS MAN IS DEFENSELESS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They really could've used some blood in that segment but aside from that, that was the best beatdown they've had in a longtime. Damn.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"Nice thong HHH" lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love it how now of all times the commentators don't speak instead of selling the hell out of it 

idiots fire al three of them


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

.... I actually kinda hope HHH wins the title at Mania.

I know it's fucked. But I haven't watched since like 03/04, so I haven't gotten to see one last send off of HHH as WWE champion.

Hopefully during his feud with Bryan he'll get it at least once more. I want to see the gold around his waist one more time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why is bobby roode beating up Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Hunter broke Bryan.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that freaky sex between those two tonight is gonna be EPIC :banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Went on too long but it still got the right point across, imo.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn that was awesome, Bryan going over at wrestelemania


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This segment needs JR.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is too brutal? Come on guys this is the best heel segment since Evolution


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

This segment is pointless without someone like Jim Ross to sell it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Best fucking beatdown in YEARS. 

Can't wait for Bryan to knee this fucker in the face.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That kiss was f'n hot

:wall


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Waaaaaayyyyyyyyy too long.


Nah that beat down was awesome.

Could've done without the post beat down speech though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone weirdly TURNED ON by BITCH STEPH?       



Fuck..what a segment......what an ending!! HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck was that shoulder wiggle Steph?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Stephanie looking fine as hell


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

He beat the fuck out of the goat bryan.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

why is this dragging so long tho lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*BRYAN HAS PLAYED THE FUCKING GAME
TRIPLE GOAT

MORE LIKE THIS PLSSS*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Vintage HHH.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

trips looks like he needs to do some situps lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Wasn;t the copyright logo on a couple minutes ago? Too early?

I was half paying attention so maybe I'm making this up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph meant it with that kiss. She's gonna fuck him tonight. Bitch got hot watching that.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple H gonna be making flowers on her tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan just died for our sins, guys. Seriously.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

FUCK YOU HHH I HOPE BRYAN STIFF KNEES YOU IN THE FACE AND SENDS YOU STRAIGHT TO TARTARUS YOU SON OF A BITCH! DIE! DIE! DIE!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing ending!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy fuck i thought someone would come out to save DB, lol that was a pretty dark ending.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, honestly Hunter should've been the heel champion going into WM.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FATALITY!*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's one of the longest overruns I've seen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Stephanie vs Brie @ Mania PLZ


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great ending to Raw.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I <3 those 2 SO much


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Why can't we have more heels like this


BECAUSE IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME. :hhh2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That was a decent ending to RAW.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Epic beat down, Triple H and Steph heeling it up is great


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, 18 minute overtime!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL at HHH trying to bust bryan hardway and failing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Nah that beat down was awesome.
> 
> Could've done without the post beat down speech though.


I liked the beatdown. Thought it could have been shorted in areas though. What you think of Mania 30?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Steph wearing the handcuff keys will be lost on folks...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The ending was the highlight of the whole damn show.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that segment really needed JR


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Haven't seen a beatdown that bad in a minute


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No one person to come out and help?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Triple H gonna be making flowers on her.


:rust


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was epic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shades of HHH and Steph in their bitch trolling prime.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Steph should have dropped a pearl necklace on DB's chest for symbolism.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The fuck was that shoulder wiggle Steph?


She loves her GAME :hhh2 :hhh2

:lol


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

That was actually a good raw ending.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great ending to Raw


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

"There is no Yes Movement" - only ZUUL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

fade to black...

in the arena

john cena's music hits

(you know it)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't usually ask for blood, but a blade job by Bryan there would have been amazing


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Bryan just died for our sins, guys. Seriously.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I can't......


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That crowd really sucked


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Boots To Chests said:


> FUCK YOU HHH I HOPE BRYAN STIFF KNEES YOU IN THE FACE AND SENDS YOU STRAIGHT TO TARTARUS YOU SON OF A BITCH! DIE! DIE! DIE!


:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Solid episode


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Triple H has been doing this for 15 years. WWE WORK ON MAKING ANOTHER MEGA HEEL MY GOD


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Triple H gonna be making flowers on her tonight.


Some ones just finished True Detective.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why is bobby roode beating up Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

THATS A MAN, look at that man and his physique, pleasing his woman and kicking loser ass

get used to eating pedigrees daniel bryan

hhh your NEXT wwe world heavyweight champion, all hail thy king


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

HHH getting knee'd is going to be so damned satisfying
This rivalry is immense


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Um why does Bryan have a semi boner?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ABrown said:


> that freaky sex between those two tonight is gonna be EPIC :banderas


Steph is gonna tear his ass UP. :ass


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> No one person to come out and help?


Why would they?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE Network time, BAW GAWD HE IS BROKEN IN HALF!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Steph should have dropped a pearl necklace on DB's chest for symbolism.*


:lmao

To those saying someone should have saved him, it would just be complicating it and adding unnecessary people into the storyline.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

what a shit fucking ending, 2 weeks in a row...fuck that cunt steph and fuck that big nosed bastard triple h


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DB fans got tears rolling down there face right now :lmao :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph got super wet from that. :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a good story line so far.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome segment. Only wish Brie would've eaten a pedigree also.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

now the road to wrestlemania all of sudden feels real
great Raw tonight did what we all wanted and they really redeemed themselves tonight


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn what a heel.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Stephanie and them Yoga Pants:bron4


----------



## Hellknight1986 (Jan 7, 2014)

Alim said:


> I don't usually ask for blood, but a blade job by Bryan there would have been amazing


Yeah, he should have blade d himself while handcuffed!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Facebook comments will be a goldmine tonight, guys :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Well I have to say, the HHH/Orton/Batista/Bryan situation at WM30 is far more interesting now


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow after that beating they should just do a live sex celebration on top of his lifeless corpse.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Look at the flowers Bryan. Just look at the flowers.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> BECAUSE IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME. :hhh2


*AND HOW YOU PLAY IT (ALL CAPS AND 7 PT FONT 4 LIFE)*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

only way coulda been better is if glass broke and trips and steph got stunnered right at the end 

they were in texas after all...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

p862011 said:


> Stephanie and them Yoga Pants:bron4


You damn right

:wall


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love that no matter how good HHH is as a heel, you still want to kill him


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS AWESOME. The Authority do it so well.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

Sword Of Justice said:


> THATS A MAN, look at that man and his physique, pleasing his woman and kicking loser ass
> 
> get used to eating pedigrees daniel bryan




fuck yes to this x 5959095692


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hunter's gonna systematically destroy Stephanie's body in the bedroom tonight.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

autechrex said:


> *Wasn;t the copyright logo on a couple minutes ago? Too early?*
> 
> I was half paying attention so maybe I'm making this up.


Ah crap, I thought it was over and switched over to backstage pass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, WWE did it. They got me hyped over a Triple H match post 2008.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Really good RAW. Opening segment was great, first few matches were pretty good, Shield is awesome, Cena actually put over someone for once, Wyatts were killing it, and even the filler was okay. Final segment could've done without a 20 minute rambling Triple H speech beforehand but the beatdown was brutal and Steph looked amazing. Should've had Bryan bleeding but they did a great job selling that. Really glad they've gone with Triple H vs Daniel Bryan, this is how it should've been all along. 

I'm actually starting to get excited for Wrestlemania. A little bit... for the Bryan/Triple H and Undertaker matches at least. It still feels like there's not too much direction for the midcard. I assume this Kane/Shield stuff will work into a match somehow, not too sure where.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Great beatdown. That is perfect heelwork right there.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

suhoney24 said:


> what a shit fucking ending, 2 weeks in a row...fuck that cunt steph and fuck that big nosed bastard triple h


Don't cry kid, go drink some milk.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This Crisley guy is gay, right?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was good. Really good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They swerved me good, and here I was thinking HHH had respect for Bryan and then BAM! Good job, WWE!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That segment would have been perfect if Daniel had some colour and Hunter used the sledgehammer, was still really good though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a pretty good episode of Raw all things considered. Nothing truly terrible and though it could have been shorter that beatdown was great.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

trips played that perfectly i seriously thought he was pulling his tweener bullshit again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Steph meant it with that kiss. She's gonna fuck him tonight. Bitch got hot watching that.


That wiggle was her shaking the wet juice off her groin! She was madly turned on :|


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

That beatdown was great. 

Fuuuck, I can't wait to see the match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This shit just got personal. This could be a turning point to Bryan's character. No more happy go lucky guy. No more righteous hero routine. 

Bryan will want revenge after that. And I hope he goes to hell and back to get it. Wrestlemania will be awesome


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I lol when HHH was kicking DBs ass. Its so funny seeing a big guy like HHH beat up a little guy DB


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I liked the beatdown. Thought it could have been shorted in areas though. What you think of Mania 30?


The four main events I'm a fan of. Rest of the card looks lame though. Looks like an average mania on deck.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Backstage pass bryan is going out on a stretcher, could be dead


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

suhoney24 said:


> what a shit fucking ending, 2 weeks in a row...fuck that cunt steph and fuck that big nosed bastard triple h












i'll just be in the background


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That kiss was one of the hottest things ever. Someone gif that shit


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Trips is aware of how he's been bouncing between heel and face during this authority thing, he played off that expectation perfectly to go full heel mode.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm still laughing at the CM Punk Shot across the bow


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> This shit just got personal. This could be a turning point to Bryan's character. No more happy go lucky guy. No more righteous hero routine.
> 
> Bryan will want revenge after that. And I hope he goes to hell and back to get it. Wrestlemania will be awesome


no no, it's John Cena who's going to get the evil heel turn once he loses to Bray Wyatt


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ModernError said:


> Backstage pass bryan is going out on a stretcher, could be dead


well the ring does belong to steph and trips right

trips was just defending his property 

DB just got castle doctrine'd


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> This shit just got personal. This could be a turning point to Bryan's character. No more happy go lucky guy. No more righteous hero routine.
> 
> Bryan will want revenge after that. And I hope he goes to hell and back to get it. Wrestlemania will be awesome


Nah, WWE logic says that all babyfaces have to be smiling goofballs (look at what they did to Punk). I'd like to see a badass Bryan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, they put a curtain around the stage so you can't see the dark event...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

YOU HIT LIKE A GIRL! :lmao

Man, Trips is just too damn good at being a heel. Great work by him and Stephanie too. Really looking forward to the next 2 weeks leading up to Mania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ABrown said:


> i'll just be in the background



:lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

suhoney24 said:


> what a shit fucking ending, 2 weeks in a row...fuck that cunt steph and fuck that big nosed bastard triple h


So the ending was good then, considering they want you to hate HHH and Steph. :lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> Well, WWE did it. They got me hyped over a Triple H match post 2008.


Agreed (Y)

I was originally not hyped but my God, tonight the game did change the game...the Triple H vs. Bryan matchup will be amazing...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> The four main events I'm a fan of. Rest of the card looks lame though. Looks like an average mania on deck.


To be fair the rest of the card at the moment is just the battle royal, I think. :side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Honestly at this point you should just throw out Batista and Orton and just make HHH/DB for the title because it has a hell of a lot more interest.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

Triple H, who I'm usually pretty hard on, was the highlight of this Raw the entire way through. He killed the promo at the start, and somehow multiplied it by 10 for the finale segment! 

*My Monday Night Raw - St. Paddy's Day - FULL REVIEW*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena coming out now to soothe the crowd after that big beat down :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Went on way to long but it was still amazing to watch. I'm not one of those HHH marks who call him Goat heel but this was a great heel moment for sure. Haven't seen a beatdown like that in a while. Better than every Brock beatdown i have seen recently.

With that said, I think Bryan will need to "kill" HHH to get his revenge back. This wasn't an ordinary beatdown at all, Bryan simply winning his match against HHH won't make me think he got his revenge at all. It will need to happen at Mania, he needs to hurt and just beatdown HHH so badly that he gets stretchered out and wouldn't be able to interfere in the Triple Threat.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I loved that last segment. Everything about it worked, Steph is just deliciously evil and HHH knows how to do the bad guy beat down better than anybody. That kiss at the end though, I think that put it over the top.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> The four main events I'm a fan of. Rest of the card looks lame though. Looks like an average mania on deck.


Four? I only counted three.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This slam city is fucking weird


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Epic finish. Raw was top notch from top to bottom tonight. So much so that important happenings like Shield turn get lost.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ABrown said:


> i'll just be in the background


(Y)


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

OMg what is this show after. WTF is this crap. Can the terrorist do the world a favor and bomb their house.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> To be fair the rest of the card at the moment is just the battle royal, I think. :side:


I'm expecting a Shield tag, divas title match, something with Cesaro and Swagger, and yeah, that boring battle royal. Meh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Shades of HHH and Steph in their bitch trolling prime.


*Damn right, baby!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Honestly at this point you should just throw out Batista and Orton and just make HHH/DB for the title because it has a hell of a lot more interest.


Yeah, exactly what I said. Their story is much more better than Batista and Orton's.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Well. I only read the spoilers on bleacherreport and I'm kinda torn about mania again. 

Who else here thinks that it's going to be an all evolution main event at mania now?


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> well the ring does belong to steph and trips right
> 
> trips was just defending his property
> 
> DB just got castle doctrine'd


I'll go with that!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Darren Young trying to give D-Bry Mouth to dick resuscitation in the back.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Four? I only counted three.


Taker/Brock, Cena/Wyatt, Title main event, Hunter/Bryan. Which one are you not counting? Cena/Wyatt?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> no no, it's John Cena who's going to get the evil heel turn once he loses to Bray Wyatt


Dude, I'm not calling for a heel turn. I'm talking about ambushes, running to the ring during a HHH promo from the crowd with a steel chair and going to town. Hitting the Running Knee on Steph.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now we just need Kane in the ambulance!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I'm expecting a Shield tag, divas title match, something with Cesaro and Swagger, and yeah, that boring battle royal. Meh.


I'd be cool with the Shield tag. Probably against Kane and a heel team. Outlaws would make sense but really wouldn't make it that interesting. I'm definitely interested in what The Shield do, though. Maybe even do Shield vs Kane, Cesaro & Swagger.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL WWE is doing this so well on backstage pass right now. Amazing storytelling.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

They just backed themselves into a corner with that final segment. The HHH/Bryan match at Wrestlemania needs to be a brutal no DQ contest now or it will anti-climax.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

ok why did hhh do that? bryan couldn't even defend himself! that was pretty mean...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Darren Young trying to give D-Bry Mouth to dick resuscitation in the back.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Passion of Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Well. I only read the spoilers on bleacherreport and I'm kinda torn about mania again.
> 
> Who else here thinks that it's going to be an all evolution main event at mania now?





Don't believe anything from that website, they're wrong most of the time.


And I hope not, I hated evolution


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

John Cena is not turning heel, lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just heard the bell toll and the takers music in the background of the post show.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Well. I only read the spoilers on bleacherreport and I'm kinda torn about mania again.
> 
> Who else here thinks that it's going to be an all evolution main event at mania now?


After that ending segment? No way. Bryan is going over.

Not for the fame
Not for the glory
Not for the titles
Not to prove himself

Only for revenge


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall, Raw this week was a miss. No Undertaker, opening promo was underwhelming, Heyman promo wasn't up to his usual standards, ending promo by HHH was terrible and ending brawl was weak. Went on too long and wasn't brutal enough until the chair shot. No doubt blood/JR would've helped it out big time. IMO, the whole Bryan/HHH stuff has lost a lot of steam. However, I am glad with the way they went about doing this beatdown, with Bryan getting handcuffed and then that being what lead to HHH kicking his ass, yet Bryan was still fighting/rebellious throughout. That part of it was great... and that sick chair-shot of course. 

Best segment of the night is Wyatt/Cena... mainly for the Wyatt part. Awesome stuff by Wyatt, he really ripped into Cena and got Cena some "Cena" chants (although the "Cena sucks" part came a little later on). Wyatt/Cena is the only feud that's kept it's momentum going in the right direction. Great stuff.

Edit: Well, guess I'm the only one that didn't think the beatdown was all that good? Ah well, less power to me.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow Undertaker is there, and they got a curtain so you can't see. :lol


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

sounds like taker is coming out LMAO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ABrown said:


> i'll just be in the background


REPPED!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Brie needs to post on twitter or something how he's not showing up to work anymore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, that's taker's music in the background, looks like he showed up to RAW!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Taker/Brock, Cena/Wyatt, Title main event, Hunter/Bryan. Which one are you not counting? Cena/Wyatt?


Yeah I wasn't counting Cena/Wyatt. I mean, I guess you could because it's Cena. 

WWE's refusal to book a strong mid-card is scary. You have one World title, yet your mid-card is still not over and the two champions mean nothing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Did Triple H try and drown Bryan? :lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

FUCK Undertaker shows up on the backstage pass..(You can hear his music on the background)..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I hear Taker's music...OH WWE...you tease!!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yeah I wasn't counting Cena/Wyatt. I mean, I guess you could because it's Cena.
> 
> WWE's refusal to book a strong mid-card is scary. You have one World title, yet your mid-card is still not over and the two champions mean nothing.


Unbelievable how quick they stopped caring about Big E once they put the IC on him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Woah, that's taker's music in the background, looks like he showed up to RAW!


dark match to handle ring rust?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, this backstage pass seems to be setting up a lot more than just Bryan with the way they are talking.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why can't we get blood? It's past 11pm.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

LMAO @ R-Truth asking Brie Bella if Daniel Bryan was OK, then R-Truth trying to hijack Renee Young's interview w/ the doctor, to get an update on Bryan. Hilarious. He's dying for screen time.

And WOW, they left Taker off Raw, but he's on the dark main event


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, did they JUST recently put curtains..i think they used to show the background/ring/audience but i guess no more


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope Taker's match ends up on Youtube


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now it sounds like HHH's old music is playing? WM 27/28 rematch???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Unbelievable how quick they stopped caring about Big E once they put the IC on him.


Exactly. You would think with Cena being a big supporter that he would be pushed as a monster face. Instead they did the same start and stop push with him that they've done with every mid-carder for the last 6 years.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

You know Hunter and Steph are great heels when smarks get pissed off.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It would've been epic if Brie walked in and begged for them to stop. And cried. Oh man, the amount of heat!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

nwo revolution on the network.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah I think I heard HHH's old music too hmmmm


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yeah I wasn't counting Cena/Wyatt. I mean, I guess you could because it's Cena.
> 
> WWE's refusal to book a strong mid-card is scary. You have one World title, yet your mid-card is still not over and the two champions mean nothing.


It's pretty fucking embarrassing considering how good their midcard could be if they did something with it. Ambrose, Big E, Del Rio, Ziggler, Swagger, Cesaro, Miz, etc.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I may have gone a little overboard with my emotions watching D-Bry get beat down...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Undertaker showed for a fucking dark match?!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Great heel work from Steph and HHH they're really mastered taking the IWC thinking points and using them in angles. All this wouldn't work if Bryan wasn't so damn over so props to him as well.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Exactly. You would think with Cena being a big supporter that he would be pushed as a monster face. Instead they did the same start and stop push with him that they've done with every mid-carder for the last 6 years.


wwe doesnt know how to split time between the upper card and midcard anymore 

if they push a "midcarder" they think they either have to put him in the upper card or it's a waste of time 

so they'll push some guy for a little, decide they don't want him in the upper card, black hole time. they could just continue the push, keep the guy in the midcard and thus - gasp - make the midcard stronger, but nope. not best for business or whatever. he can stay in the midcard and get minimal attention at most because no one cares about the midcard right?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> After that ending segment? No way. Bryan is going over.
> 
> Not for the fame
> Not for the glory
> ...


WWE hasn't booked revenge angles well lately. 

- Punk never got his revenge on Brock (or HHH)
- BookerT vs HHH was filled with HHH going over repeatedly and still winning
- Ziggler/Del Rio with Ziggler yet to get his revenge (they might book it for Mania)
- Shield jobbed twice to the Wyatts
- Bryan's "revenge" was initially booked to be simply putting HBK in a yes lock and then taken out of the program. 

I am of little faith. Honestly, don't want to end up in another situation like the GOT first season finale. Was so ripped to shreds by it that I couldn't bear to watch season 2 after.

Anyways, mania is super hyped and has one of the best storylines in years. The tension and intensity is the best I've experienced from the WWE and I'm definitely tuning in to see the end.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Overall, Raw this week was a miss.* No Undertaker*, opening promo was underwhelming, Heyman promo wasn't up to his usual standards, ending promo by HHH was terrible and ending brawl was weak. Went on too long and wasn't brutal enough until the chair shot. No doubt blood/JR would've helped it out big time. IMO, the whole Bryan/HHH stuff has lost a lot of steam. However, I am glad with the way they went about doing this beatdown, with Bryan getting handcuffed and then that being what lead to HHH kicking his ass, yet Bryan was still fighting/rebellious throughout. That part of it was great... and that sick chair-shot of course.
> 
> Best segment of the night is Wyatt/Cena... mainly for the Wyatt part. Awesome stuff by Wyatt, he really ripped into Cena and got Cena some "Cena" chants (although the "Cena sucks" part came a little later on). Wyatt/Cena is the only feud that's kept it's momentum going in the right direction. Great stuff.
> 
> Edit: Well, guess I'm the only one that didn't think the beatdown was all that good? Ah well, less power to me.




Undertaker suspended after WWE wellness policy test reveals he is a dead man


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dark Match is Taker & Cena vs Harper & Rowan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Undertaker suspended after WWE wellness policy test reveals he is a dead man


too much formaldehyde in his system no one can get close without passing out instantly


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> Undertaker suspended after WWE wellness policy test reveals he is a dead man


NOOO! HEZ GUNNA GET BURIED AT MANIA! :taker


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Undertaker filming his Main Event segment now to air tomorrow "live"?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Also tonight they _really _ went into burying Punk, alsmost every segment had a dig at him 

unk2 Somebody not get what they wanted? :HHH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> It's pretty fucking embarrassing considering how good their midcard could be if they did something with it. Ambrose, Big E, Del Rio, Ziggler, Swagger, Cesaro, Miz, etc.


It's like New Generation 2 except they won't pull the trigger. 


deepelemblues said:


> wwe doesnt know how to split time between the upper card and midcard anymore
> 
> if they push a "midcarder" they think they either have to put him in the upper card or it's a waste of time
> 
> so they'll push some guy for a little, decide they don't want him in the upper card, black hole time. they could just continue the push, keep the guy in the midcard and thus - gasp - make the midcard stronger, but nope. not best for business or whatever. he can stay in the midcard and get minimal attention at most because no one cares about the midcard right?


That's actually true. And it's because today's business is a main-event driven business. When titles actually meant something, the titles established hierarchy and it allowed wrestlers to get over where ever their position was on the card. Now it's just main-event or nothing so most wrestlers crumble because they don't have the support or focus that the hierarchy provides.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JY57 said:


> Dark Match is Taker & Cena vs Harper & Rowan


Those lucky motherfuckers in the crowd...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That ending was fucking fantastic, no one can tell me otherwise. And I say that as a Bryan fan.

I just hope they don't have him wrestle on SmackDown, or next week, or in two weeks either, they need to milk this shit and not have him wrestle a match & have him no-sell it.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't sell my Daniel Bryan axxess ticket because now I NEED to tell him to kick HHH's fucking head in.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I won't be satisfied with WWE until they push Sandow!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> That crowd really sucked


It could've been a little better, but I thought they were good.

Were you deaf though, because I heard "You Suck" chants and they booed the hell out of them at the end.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha both "HHH" and "Triple H" are trending.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> That ending was fucking fantastic, no one can tell me otherwise. And I say that as a Bryan fan.
> 
> I just hope they don't have him wrestle on SmackDown, or next week, or in two weeks either, they need to milk this shit and not have him wrestle a match & have him no-sell it.


I think it's a lock he's not going to be on Smackdown this week, I'd assume at the most he'll be in a promo/revenge segment next week unless the story is HHH and Steph are going to put him in a match to weaken him even further before WM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I was gonna wait until next Sunday or so to get the WWE Network.

Triple H (and The Undertaker) are gonna make me get it TONIGHT!*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


Soccer mom?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Great ending to an atrocious show with a cringe-worthy lack of build for Wrestlemania


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


Well... it's still real to some apparently...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

That's weird. None of the usual sites that carry the WWE Raw links have any today. Anyone else not being able to find it online?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


Wasn't that the main reason HHH and Stephanie softened up their heel act last year? I recall parents complaining about Bryan getting bullied by the Authority,Orton and Shield when they used to beat down on Bryan every week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


The don't be a bully soccer moms always crack me up


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...After_Tonight_s_WWE_RAW_from_San_Antonio.html



> - WWE taped the RAW Backstage Pass post-show tonight from a different location in the arena as they resumed dark main events after taking a few weeks off since the Network launched.
> 
> Tonight's dark main event segment saw John Cena come out but was confronted by Erick Rowan and Luke Harper of The Wyatt Family. This led to The Undertaker coming out to a massive pop, as heard on the post-show. Taker helped Cena fight off Rowan and Harper to end the show. Thanks to Rick for that information.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


I lost it at "if I would have been there I got up and got in the *rain* and said..."

:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

suhoney24 said:


> what a shit fucking ending, 2 weeks in a row...fuck that cunt steph and fuck that big nosed bastard triple h


God damn it we need more people like this.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Seriously the midcard is dead. I don't know why they have those titles at this point they are pointless, no buildups whatsoever, filler every week and the matches are so predictable. It hurts because I like some of the midcarders, they deserve much better.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell of a final segment. Loving where this is all going.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Ending said:


> Great ending to an atrocious show with a cringe-worthy lack of build for Wrestlemania


Really? Tonight was fine. Not exceptional but a solid episode. They built up the 30 man battle royal with the 8 man tag and Sheamus/Christian. 

The tag team division had a good match and Real Americans went over meaning we get more Uso's vs RA which can only be a good thing. 

Bray/Cena segment worked because Cena gave a good promo and actually put Bray over without the retarded jokes. Also they billed Cena vs Harper for Smackdown. 


The Shield turning Face against Kane was enjoyable as well having seen them evolve over time into fan favorites.

HHH/Bryan ending was fantastic and the opening promo involving Orton and Batista that lead to the stipulation was very good as well. Oh and Orton/Bryan No DQ match was decent. 

There wasn't too much filler either. I've seen a lot of shit Raws in the past year. This wasn't one of them. B+ Raw :hhh2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

These facebook fans think this shit is real. "Triple H Could've Ended Bryan's Career Tonight". LOL


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

Great Raw, their building up this Andre battle royal better then this years rumble. Makes me wish original Cara was in there so he could botch his way out the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I pray to god that Bryan REALLY turns it up a notch when it comes to intensity and aggressiveness at WM.


kokepepsi said:


> Um why does Bryan have a semi boner?


The real question is, why are you looking there? :side:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

p862011 said:


> Stephanie and them Yoga Pants:bron4


If someone doesn't gif her getting into the ring.. :side


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


Trips getting buff in time for WM I see. bama


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Was I the only one who really hoped the Shield came out to save Daniel Bryan at the end? It would really kick their face turn into high gear and they could go back to being true "hounds of justice" instead of doing HHH and Kane's bidding.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who didn't see the Shield attacking Kane as a face turn?

They aren't there to be told what to do. They're there to do what they want.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Dark Match is Taker & Cena vs Harper & Rowan


I hope Taker chokeslammed Cena after the match. :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

suppsoedly Taker got the best reaction of the night even more than Bryan


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Are the dark matches on the WWE network?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That final segment made me an eternal Hunter fan.. (unless he actually wins at Mania). Hell of a segment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait a minute, did heyman even end up coming out tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Are the dark matches on the WWE network?


None of them are, they closed the post show stage off with curtains.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Taker was there but they didn't put him on the show fpalm

LET'S PUT HIM ON MAIN EVENT THOUGH :vince5


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> None of them are, they closed the post show stage off with curtains.


That sucks. Taker & Cena vs Wyatts makes a better post show than Josh, Miz, Tenzai, and Alex Riley discussing what we just saw.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HHH for life.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Steph got super wet from that. :lol





Chan Hung said:


> That wiggle was her shaking the wet juice off her groin! She was madly turned on :|





checkcola said:


>


*There will be no sleep in the Helmsley-McMahon hotel room tonight.*


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Pros: Fun opening segment, Batista stumbling over his lines LOL, Uso's Vs Real Americans was an awesome match, seriously becoming a huge Uso mark I love these guys, great tag team, Bryan vs Orton wasn't bad, Legit laughed when Orton was talkin to that fan or whatever, wyatt promo was cool and Cena finally selling em as a legit threat can't help but think they should of done this promo last week. Cons: O'neil/Sheamus/Hornswaggle, Boring 8 man tag skipped most of it


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yea last segment was awesome, I'm actually looking forward to Wrestlemania. Also Christian firing back at JBL hahaha


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think it's a lock he's not going to be on Smackdown this week, I'd assume at the most he'll be in a promo/revenge segment next week unless the story is HHH and Steph are going to put him in a match to weaken him even further before WM.


They shouldn't even bother with the matches, as having him go against Batista or Kane or Orton etc isn't necessary anymore, as they won't top what went down at the end of last night, and I don't think any of the fans will complain if he doesn't wrestle until WrestleMania, if anything they would understand it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Idiot from Facebook - "After what Stephanie and Triple H did tonight on TV representing what being a bully really is not a very good example to all the kids across America they have to face s*** like this everyday bully not the way to set an example supposably be somebody that so against bullies doubt if I ever watch this s*** again if I would have been there I got up and got in the rain and said what the hell are you doing don't care of it show or not you can put a show on and not be so distasteful and be so disgraceful the human being not right"


I really don't like when people take it that seriously.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, looks like the old Triple H is back. The Celebral Assassin who made many fans despise him back in the mid 2000's. Loved that ending segment. Triple H put over Daniel Bryan in the promo before beating him down. That chair shot at the end. Brutal stuff. Other things I liked were the Real Americans beating the Usos, Cena's promo mentioning how he's scared of the Wyatt Family, Naomi's split-legged moonsault defeating AJ, and The Shield possibly turning face. I won't consider them faces until I see how they are portrayed in the upcoming weeks. After a poor beginning to the Road to Wrestelmania, things have heat up recently. I still don't care for the Orton/Batista match. But I do wonder how this booking would've gone if CM Punk never walked out on the company. Overall, above average show.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol at Hunter's CM Punk jab. Then the crowd starts. BACKFIRE.

Nice beatdown though.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

"When you left nobody cared, when you came back people cared even less."
:ti

Hunter leveling his Dual-Shovel skill, no lube style.
:ti

Christian on commentary.
:ti

Orton going ham on the timekeeper.
:ti

Stephanies bedroom voice.
:durant3


Great Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Undertaker showed for a fucking dark match?!


Damn. Thought he would have gad another promo at least. Why get all ready for a dark segment. Saying that, it was in Texas I suppose....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## ohmagawd (Apr 2, 2012)

The closing segment was 'OK', but it could have been amazing had they had someone like JR to get the emotion across. Instead - what do they do? Just stand there and say NOTHING. Yeah, great.

If Vince is directing this from the back or whatever, I just don't get it. JR would have had you crying your fucking eyes out. The commentary really does SUCK.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ohmagawd said:


> The closing segment was 'OK', but it could have been amazing had they had someone like JR to get the emotion across. Instead - what do they do? Just stand there and say NOTHING. Yeah, great.
> 
> If Vince is directing this from the back or whatever, I just don't get it. JR would have had you crying your fucking eyes out. The commentary really does SUCK.


I thought Cole did a solid job at the EC ending, so I do believe he has the ability to sell an angle. Should have let him give it a go.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Solid RAW, they pushed along a slew of stories as they should have with a strong ending to the show. Looking forward to next week to see if they can continue their momentum.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Really liked this week's RAW. Usos vs. Real Americans & Orton vs. Bryan were really fun matches, and the ending segment was intense.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Aye was a good Raw that. The shot at CM Punk at the end was awesome too.

Triple H has really stepped up into full douchebag heel mode and I love it.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

Like I posted before in another thread, this was a solid RAW top to bottom. Hunter carried it throughout and evidently the star of the show. 

Really, haven't been this excited for mania in a long ass time.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Aye was a good Raw that. *The shot at CM Punk at the end was awesome too.*
> 
> Triple H has really stepped up into full douchebag heel mode and I love it.


What was the shot at CM Punk?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

superuser1 said:


> What was the shot at CM Punk?


Said Daniel Bryan could have took his ball and went home like some.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Said Daniel Bryan could have took his ball and went home like some.


Oh I caught that part. I thought you were referring to the very end.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great show. Hunter carried it like a boss. He was the star last night, no doubt.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> I think that Daniel Bryan should press charges on triple h and his not good wife of his for assault i am getting to the point not to watch wwe anymore because the ceo dont know what is good for business I also pray Bryan is ok and the only reason y they handcuff him is because triple h is not man and he is scared of bryan and he knows that bryan can and will whip his butt


:trips2



> It has taken me .5 hour of just sitting here to be able to start writing my comments. I have been such a loyal fan of Hunter and Stephanie. Even when I thought they were CHUMPS for they way they treated Daniel Bryan. Looked past it, forgave them. I understood why Daniel Bryan did what he did last week. We all need support. Stephanie and Hunter get it from the other members of management. D. Bryan gets it from us (his fans). What I saw tonight from Stephanie and Hunter was inexcusable. So cheap, trashy, unclassy (i guess that's not a real word,but it fits the situation), such reality-type behavior. Stephanie, you presented yourself with such class. What is happening to you the last 2 weeks? You are mimicking the behavior of a female out of control. You are a beautiful, powerful woman. We, as women, need examples to show our children of other positive, strong yet sensitive, powerful women. Please explain to us what we are to explain to our kids of your behavior the past 2 Monday Night RAW's? Adjust the medication or do yourself a favor and take a little vacation somewhere warm and peaceful to calm you a bit so you can be all WE want you to be for Wrestlemania. We like the GOOD Stephanie, let Vickie Guerrero take the hits. You are too much of a woman for that. Hunter- with your credentials, you dropped way beneath yourself, and I mean WAY beneath yourself. To even touch a person who is unable to protect themselves is COWARDLY. Until now, you have never appeared like that. Perhaps you have gone LIMP when you slipped into your suit. (Though it does fit you well.) So, so sorry and disappointing. Maybe the NEW HUNTER is not what is BEST FOR BUSINESS??? We'll enjoy watching you at WRESTLEMANIA.


:trips3



> Trips may be looking at a REAL lawsuit of his own. First, handcuffing an individual is imprisonment. Second, that was Assault 3. Even though its fake, Danielson has a legitimate lawsuit, and it being on TV is all the evidence he needs to make a few million.


:HHH2



> I have been a wrestling fan for almost 35 years now and tonight was one of the most dispicable displays that I have ever witnesss. It is cowardice and callous for Triple H & Stephanie McMahon to treat one of your supertars in such a disrespectful way. You guys need to fire your writers and hire some real people to do the writing and please beg Mr. McMahon to come back and run his business because Triple H & his idiotic daughter is literally ruining the product right before our very eyes. Since taking control of the company, whilst Mr. McMahon negotiate and establish his WWE Network they have proceeded to destroy whatever credibility WWE had with us fans and I am sick and tired of watching this week after week after week. Triple has brought in all his cronies from Degeneration X and given them titles left and right and we the fans are sick and tired of it and also I, personally, is completely over the Wyatt family with their hillbillie nonsense. Enough already. I look forward to Mr. Vincent Kennedy McMahon firing his daughter and son-in-law once and for all and running the show himself or bring back Shane-O-Mac to do the job. What a DISGRACE!!!


:trips



> Triple H is nothing more that a little girl.Having DB hand cuffed before he could attack him.I know this was written by the creative teams WWE has but I really,truly hope Hunter's career is ended for good at Mania.


:HHH



> That's an insult to HHH, he doesn't need handcuffs to kick Bryan's ass...but now that confirms 125% that Bryan is winning at wrestlemania...how stupid. Another wrestlemania I won't be watching, see Bryan beat HHH at that stage? I'll pass, no thanks.


:hunter



> John Cena and Nikki Bella should stay together


:cena6

Triple GOAT carrying the flagship once again. Brilliant. Everybody involved in the Authority/Bryan/Title situation was absolutely perfect last night. All of them. For something that started as a huge fuck up this has turned out to be one of the best storylines in years. How the hell did they manage that lol? Also, the Cena/Wyatt stuff was absolutely fantastic along with the Shield face turn. Really good show imo. ONLY 2 LEFT AND ILL BE AT THE SHOW IN DC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> How the hell did they manage that lol?


Punk left.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Reaper Jones said:


> Punk left.


Punk?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Punk?


Lol. Yah. We def wouldn't have been getting this GOATness if Punk was still around since Punk was scheduled to be HHH's match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Punk?


Bryan wouldn't even be facing Hunter if Punk left but with the Rumble stuff & Batista turning heel, Bryan probably would have been added straight up to Orton & Batista match through some explanation (most likely some stuff with Kane) instead of a match with Sheamus.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

unk2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

checkcola said:


>


Who fucking this crazy chick?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

that opening promo :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Was a decent show, enjoyed the opening segment but now can't help but stress that HHH is gonna bury Bryan now that they both could join the mainevent, ah well makes for some great viewing.

Heyman's promo isn't as bad as some have said, he hasn't really had much to work with to be fair at all in the last few weeks.

Bray and Cena's promos were excellent because of Bray of course, quality delivery again, dissing on Nikki was great, the whole legacies thing was awesome aswell. Been a very good feud so far.

Shield turning on Kane was almost the highlight for me, they're getting face like pops week in week out these days and that pop when they hit Kane was brilliant, this new direction could have some potential if booked correctly.

The ending was very good, great heel work by HHH and Stephanie, like I have said HHH is the first heel in years that makes me legitimately wanna see him fail and go down, haven't had that feeling for a while so his doing his job well and so is Stephanie. Was awkward to watch at times seeing Bryan get manhandled like that but it makes the whole feud so much better, cannot wait for this.

Oh and of course HHH had to throw in that jab at Punk.

Overall decent crowd, decent show but could have been better aswell.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Out_WWE_Video_Gets_Booed_Before_RAW_More.html



> - Before last night's RAW in San Antonio began, WWE made a mistake and got a big negative reaction from the crowd when they aired the Miami Heat video of LeBron James giving his teammates WWE Title replicas. San Antonio is home to Heat rivals the Spurs and this didn't go over well with the crowd.


idiots


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

called the HHH twist weeks ago..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

DBry's on too much of a roll right now for WWE's logic to let him win at Mania

EDIT: I've only gotten to where he beat Orton. Still got over an hour left.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Just saw the Taker/Cena vs The wyatt stuff after RAW,Damn Taker got the biggest pop and reaction of the night.Taker looked in great shape.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

robertdeniro said:


> Just saw the Taker/Cena vs The wyatt stuff after RAW,Damn Taker got the biggest pop and reaction of the night.Taker looked in great shape.


Link?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/photos-undertaker-helps-john-cena-raw-san-antonio/

more pics of Taker/Cena and Harper/Rowan dark segment (2 pages)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


Awesome doesn't properly describe this...epic is better.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

What a start, what an ending :mark:

DBry got beat down but it felt new and fresh, it wasn't Orton and Trips just standing over him as we had for months and months, this was SMART BOOKING. They can do it.

This was the best Raw i've seen in a long while. I actually enjoyed the show all the way through. 

Sadistic Hunter is back :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lol at the apparent Batista 'spear'. It was a shoulder barge at best.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

checkcola said:


>


:lmao She probably can't walk straight after last night.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh man, the ending of Raw was awesome! Classic old school HHH & Steph. Loved it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

this segment reminded me why Hunter was the best heel of the 00s. It was simply AMAZING!


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Appart from the Bryan hhh stuff the show lacked a lot. I feel like mania is a one match card at the minute


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bryan hhh is the only decent thing at the moment. Wwe have fucked up wm 30.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also, how the fuck did a one eyed Naiomi beat aj?! They are burying aj so badly making her lose nearly every week! Once the title is taken off her they'll completely bury her.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The ending was terrific and Triple H/Steph did a great job, but it also exposes a big problem the WWE have - how about letting one of the younger guys get a beatdown segment like that? Or at least a chance to gain some monster heat? 

Still a great show though. Then again I had the benefit of not watching it live and had a chance to skip the snoozeworthy parts. Still took me just over an hour to watch it all though which must be the longest for quite some time.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

I enjoyed the show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

HHH at backstage

"Now this is how you play heel"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So Captain Naomi is freaking awesome. Love her still wrestling injured, just reminding everyone that the old Sin Cara was a complete bitch.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DanM3 said:


> Appart from the Bryan hhh stuff the show lacked a lot. I feel like mania is a one match card at the minute


While I did really like the past three RAWs, I have to agree. Bryan/Triple H has had some awesome build (as it should have considering this should've been the plan since Summerslam) but that's pretty much it. Cena/Wyatts is interesting but the world title match is a joke and I feel like there's no real build to any midcard matches. Even the Shield triple-threat is looking less likely right now.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Did anybody catch that part with the Bellas on commentary?

I believe Michael Cole said to Nikki Bella "You seen to have gotten Aj's number as of late" and Nikki responded with "Oh and I won some matches too"


....Call me crazy but isn't that EXACTLY what Cole meant lol?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..Did anybody catch that part with the Bellas on commentary?
> 
> I believe Michael Cole said to Nikki Bella "You seen to have gotten Aj's number as of late" and Nikki responded with "Oh and I won some matches too"
> 
> ...


She probably thought he meant her phone number. It's hard for bellas... gotta look pretty n all.. you can't expect them to have bit of common sense with all that 'hard work' they do to look how they do.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

everything about Trips, Steph, Orton, Dave and Bryan was beautifully done last night, very impressed.

Good show, one problem, they couldn't book Taker??? Nobody cares for Main Event. Madness.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Awww shit I just teared up a little as HHH was shooting that heartfelt load on DB's genuine smile.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Good show, one problem, they couldn't book Taker??? Nobody cares for Main Event. Madness.


There was not really a point to bring Taker out there to cut a promo with Heyman. They could have done it but they didn't..

Then again i wanted Taker to tombstone Heyman as a message to Lesnar for next week lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> The ending was terrific and Triple H/Steph did a great job, but it also exposes a big problem the WWE have - how about letting one of the younger guys get a beatdown segment like that? Or at least a chance to gain some monster heat?


Glad someone brought this up.

The only guy in recent memory who has gotten beatdown segments like this one has been Del Rio (and even then, it's been awhile since he's done one). Outside of that, younger guys don't get that type of opportunity. Beatdowns nowadays by heels consist of one-two moves. For example, a guy like Barrett will come out there, hit a guy with his finisher, and then just leave. Shit like that isn't going to get these guys heat.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mTLaS9y3Wg

found video of the post RAW stuff with Taker/Cena & The Wyatts


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bray knows his place.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

didn't watch a single second of raw last night.. but I heard triple h went GOAT mode.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

JY57 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mTLaS9y3Wg
> 
> found video of the post RAW stuff with Taker/Cena & The Wyatts


Thanks for the link. I've been looking for video for the longest and LMFAO @ Bray. No way was he eating a chokeslam or AA.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> ..Did anybody catch that part with the Bellas on commentary?
> 
> I believe Michael Cole said to Nikki Bella "You seen to have gotten Aj's number as of late" and Nikki responded with "Oh and I won some matches too"
> 
> ...


Can't blame her. Michael Cole is tough to understand most of the time. JBL was most likely yelling at that exact same moment as well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Good lord DAT HHH.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I tell you what. That ending was absolutely stunning. I knew it was coming, but I still was nowhere near prepared for that much.

Water torture? Headshot with a chair? There's not much else to go to after all that. Bryan HAS to come back pissed off with a chip on his shoulder (weak link Bryan) more than ever.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just finished watching the show. WOW, that was actually pretty difficult to watch. D-Bryan has to do some kind of run-in next week or just come marching down to the ring with his one good arm and beat the holy hell out of someone. Perhaps try to get his hands on Trips but not get close enough to him so he takes out his anger on someone else.

We really need to see Bryan in badass mode next week, because Triple H just got a boatload of heat for what he did.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> Just finished watching the show. WOW, that was actually pretty difficult to watch. D-Bryan has to do some kind of run-in next week or just come marching down to the ring with his one good arm and beat the holy hell out of someone. Perhaps try to get his hands on Trips but not get close enough to him so he takes out his anger on someone else.
> 
> We really need to see Bryan in badass mode next week, because Triple H just got a boatload of heat for what he did.


The Outlaws being used in the correct role (Hunters stooges) would be suitable to take an ass whooping from Bryan next week. 

don't expect it though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I tell you what. That ending was absolutely stunning. I knew it was coming, but I still was nowhere near prepared for that much.
> 
> Water torture? Headshot with a chair? There's not much else to go to after all that. Bryan HAS to come back pissed off with a chip on his shoulder (weak link Bryan) more than ever.


I agree.

I have a feeling we're not gonna see any more of those filler matches like Bryan/Batista, Bryan/Orton etc, I think he's just gonna do 1 or 2 segments and then that's it. I hope he comes back really pissed off as well.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone going to Raw in Bk?


----------



## Luke88 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ending to Raw was great, HHH in full heel mode is always awesome to watch.


----------

